# IUI April anyone?



## tansey

Strictly speaking I am starting today (CD2) and will probably have IUI last day in March but my 2ww is in April ;)

So this is my 3rd and final IUI. Onto my 3rd IVF if this doesn't work :wacko:

So I start the clomid tonight and scan on Wed!


----------



## Goonergirl

hey i'm currently on my 2ww after having iui on the 16th this is my first attempt the wait is killing me and i'm symptom spotting like crazy! i'll be 5dpo tomorrow! so still an eternity to go! anyway just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and i really do hope this works for u. xxx
:dust:


----------



## Springy

tansey said:


> Strictly speaking I am starting today (CD2) and will probably have IUI last day in March but my 2ww is in April ;)
> 
> So this is my 3rd and final IUI. Onto my 3rd IVF if this doesn't work :wacko:
> 
> So I start the clomid tonight and scan on Wed!

Good luck this month!! Fingers crossed that April is your month and sending you and DH lots of :dust:


----------



## Hurleyca

I am also on my two week wait however, it is almost over. I did my first IUI on 10 March I only have 4 days left until I have the blood test done. I am trying not to test early because I don't want the much dreaded neg. I have had quite a few symptoms but I don't want to get my hopes up that it actually worked because I have had so many dissapointments in the past two years. GOOD LUCK TO ALL LOT'S OF BABY DUST!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Gosh I hope I will be getting an IUI in April. Just waiting for my dreaded period to start after my m/c. I will hop on board this thread "officially" when it actually starts ... man, I hope it doesn't take months!


----------



## Hurleyca

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Gosh I hope I will be getting an IUI in April. Just waiting for my dreaded period to start after my m/c. I will hop on board this thread "officially" when it actually starts ... man, I hope it doesn't take months!

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :cry:


----------



## mandy1971

hi I'm on my 2nd iui. insemination day on wed...god do i hate the 2ww, hoping as ever it'll be my last 2ww this year!!!
good luck everyone..


----------



## Hurleyca

HELP......I am freaking out I did my HCG trigger shot on the 8th of March my IUI on the 10th. It is now the 21st and I did a home preg test today because I am impatient lol. I got a faint but very much there positive. My question is could this possibly be a false neg because I tested 3 days before my scheduled blood work?????? In 2 years of TTC this has never happened so I want to be sooooo excited but don't know how to react.


----------



## tansey

i wouldn't like to say it is a bfp in case it is the hcg shot but it could all be out of your system by now. you haven't much longer to wait - good luck :dust:


----------



## Hurleyca

Well it was not the shot we are officially pregnant. YAY!


----------



## future_numan

:happydance: it wouldn't be the shot... that is out of your system within 48hrs:happydance: Congrats:happydance:


----------



## tansey

Had my day 5 scan today and I have 3 folicles at 10, 11 and 12mm already. I'm going to do 75/1 vial of menapur rather than 150/2 vials. Next scan to see if i'm ready is day 11 next Tuesday.


----------



## Touch the Sky

tansey said:


> Had my day 5 scan today and I have 3 folicles at 10, 11 and 12mm already. I'm going to do 75/1 vial of menapur rather than 150/2 vials. Next scan to see if i'm ready is day 11 next Tuesday.

wow, those are some great follies!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

future_numan said:


> :happydance: it wouldn't be the shot... that is out of your system within 48hrs:happydance: Congrats:happydance:

Trigger shot can take up to 10 days to clear your system not 48 hours. That's why they say to wait at least 10 if not 12 days for a HPT or even bloodwork.


----------



## Springy

tansey said:


> Had my day 5 scan today and I have 3 folicles at 10, 11 and 12mm already. I'm going to do 75/1 vial of menapur rather than 150/2 vials. Next scan to see if i'm ready is day 11 next Tuesday.

Great numbers Tansey!!! Hoping that April is your month.


----------



## Springy

Hurleyca said:


> Well it was not the shot we are officially pregnant. YAY!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! H & H 9 months.


----------



## mandy1971

congrats to you hurley!
Looking good Tansey..!
I had my iui yest, had one mature follicle with a few immature. Uterus measureing 8mm compared to the 6.5 mm last month.
And so the 2 ww begins....


----------



## tansey

Good luck Mandy! :dust:


----------



## Hurleyca

Well ladies I'm back with new concerns my first hgc test was 33.9 on the 22 and today on the 24th it is only 46.2 I go back on monday for another test. My doc said it could be because its early because today is the first day of my missed period or it could be much worse miscarriage or tubal. However I don't have any cramps or spotting I'm so scared we could lose the baby I just wanted to know if anybody has ever had low numbers in the getting and turned out ok?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hurleyca said:


> Well ladies I'm back with new concerns my first hgc test was 33.9 on the 22 and today on the 24th it is only 46.2 I go back on monday for another test. My doc said it could be because its early because today is the first day of my missed period or it could be much worse miscarriage or tubal. However I don't have any cramps or spotting I'm so scared we could lose the baby I just wanted to know if anybody has ever had low numbers in the getting and turned out ok?

I had the same thing after my IUI in February ... mine didn't turn out ok BUT keep in mind you got a blood test WAY sooner than I did. My beginning HCG number was 26.6 on 14DPIUI. You have a higher number initially than I did, so keep the faith! At least your numbers are increasing ... mine just stayed the same for a couple days then dropped about 2 days later. 

Are you on progesterone supplements right now???


----------



## Hurleyca

No my progesterone is perfect she said there is no concern there


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hurleyca said:


> No my progesterone is perfect she said there is no concern there

Well thats good!!! :thumbup: 

Just stay positive, try not to let your mind go crazy. You may have just tested a day after the egg implanted, therefore your levels haven't had time to double yet. I have heard of that happening.


----------



## gilkar

Awesome ! I read your last post just now, and thought to myself....I hope she updates us - as I thought you were pregnant too. CONGRATULATIONS!~

It'll be worth the wait.

Karen


----------



## Hurleyca

Thank you for being so supportive


----------



## gilkar

Way to go girl !~


----------



## roma

Hello,

I am new to this forum (in terms of posting) I have lingered and read posts for quite a while. I am actually even quite nervous to finally be posting! We have been ttc for nearly 2 years. We started all the sperm and blood tests last May and Ive had the tube checking test with the black dye (hsg?) and a range of other preliminary checks which seems to have taken ages! We have finally started our very first IUI and I had my very 1st injection this morning into my thigh with 75ml of Gonal - F with an injector pen (please excuse my lack of all the correct terminology and codes/jargon etc) 

I was really upset when I tried to do it today and my partner ended up doing it for me which was much easier. It was funny because needles dont bother me at all, but doing it to myself was something else entirely. Also, I have had a headache all afternoon and evening so im hoping that is not a sign of things to come! I do get headaches though as a rule anyway.

I am 38 - 39 in May. My partner is just 41. I have a tiny cyst on my right ovary which they're not worried about. I did have low progesterone initially (17) then a subsequent blood test seemed to say i hadn't, as it was 34 (!?!) I have a very tilted womb they picked that up during hsg test (which was agony - i had to have several speculums + cathatars before they could do the dye test!) I also have a pretty short 25 day cycle - sometimes 26 or 27 days, yet this month 24 days. The good thing is I am super regular and have never missed a period in my life. I reckon I ovulate erratically and i dont always get cm. When i do there's not much really. My partner has ok sperm - his count was 27 million last May, but recently came out as 35 million in the iui wash test thing. His motility is an issue apparently as they're not so fast. Im not sure of exact figures and percentages but the clinic said his latest results were fine for going ahead with the iui. 

Thanks for reading all of this and i hope i havent bored you all! I am really apprehensive about all of this iui business. We get 3 rounds funded then its 1 funded round of IVF which i dread. I never thought it would be easy but i didnt expect it to come to this really either! We are trying to stay very positive but I do worry about the chances of the IUI working.

many thanks for reading this and any tips or advice would be most welcome as i do feel scared and a bit clueless about the iui thing!

xx best wishes to all and good luck to everyone with their ttc xxx


----------



## Hurleyca

Well just wanted to let everybody know that my HCG levels went from 46.2 on the 24th to 276 today on the 28th. I guess we were just testing way to early for the first ones. The Dr said if my numbers are in the 500's on Wed when I go back then we are pretty sure that this is a normal pregnancy YAY!


----------



## Springy

Hurleyca said:


> Well just wanted to let everybody know that my HCG levels went from 46.2 on the 24th to 276 today on the 28th. I guess we were just testing way to early for the first ones. The Dr said if my numbers are in the 500's on Wed when I go back then we are pretty sure that this is a normal pregnancy YAY!

That's awesome!!!! Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Can I join you ladies? We had our first IUI in March but Big Red appeared today. Trying to remain hopeful and just think about the upcoming month. Thought I had symptoms, etc. Crazy how your mind can play tricks on you. So disappointing. We will probably be doing our IUI approx 4/15. CD1 today.


----------



## Springy

I'm jumping in here too ladies. Beta test today was negative. Just a matter of time till :witch: shows up!!!

Hopefully April will be our month ladies.

I was so devastated today. Life is NOT fair at all sometimes....

Not sure if anyone has taken a look at the book Conquering Infertility. A friend of mine who went through IVF suggested it and I downloaded it onto my Kindle last night. I will definitely be starting that this weekend.

Also - has anyone done acupuncture with the IUI?? I am thinking of trying that too .... 

This will be our last month of IUI for awhile I think. After April I think we will take a break from the stress of TTC. The 17 months has caught up with me and I think I'm mentally spent and I don't know how much more of this I can take. I need to focus on me and being happy with myself and life again as right now I'm not happy at all ....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> I'm jumping in here too ladies. Beta test today was negative. Just a matter of time till :witch: shows up!!!
> 
> Hopefully April will be our month ladies.
> 
> I was so devastated today. Life is NOT fair at all sometimes....
> 
> Not sure if anyone has taken a look at the book Conquering Infertility. A friend of mine who went through IVF suggested it and I downloaded it onto my Kindle last night. I will definitely be starting that this weekend.
> 
> Also - has anyone done acupuncture with the IUI?? I am thinking of trying that too ....
> 
> This will be our last month of IUI for awhile I think. After April I think we will take a break from the stress of TTC. The 17 months has caught up with me and I think I'm mentally spent and I don't know how much more of this I can take. I need to focus on me and being happy with myself and life again as right now I'm not happy at all ....

Girl I will be right there with you next month!! Although you will be ahead of me about 2 weeks. I know the let-down feeling...it blows!!! Lets pray for April!!!!


----------



## mandy1971

roma said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum (in terms of posting) I have lingered and read posts for quite a while. I am actually even quite nervous to finally be posting! We have been ttc for nearly 2 years. We started all the sperm and blood tests last May and Ive had the tube checking test with the black dye (hsg?) and a range of other preliminary checks which seems to have taken ages! We have finally started our very first IUI and I had my very 1st injection this morning into my thigh with 75ml of Gonal - F with an injector pen (please excuse my lack of all the correct terminology and codes/jargon etc)
> 
> I was really upset when I tried to do it today and my partner ended up doing it for me which was much easier. It was funny because needles dont bother me at all, but doing it to myself was something else entirely. Also, I have had a headache all afternoon and evening so im hoping that is not a sign of things to come! I do get headaches though as a rule anyway.
> 
> I am 38 - 39 in May. My partner is just 41. I have a tiny cyst on my right ovary which they're not worried about. I did have low progesterone initially (17) then a subsequent blood test seemed to say i hadn't, as it was 34 (!?!) I have a very tilted womb they picked that up during hsg test (which was agony - i had to have several speculums + cathatars before they could do the dye test!) I also have a pretty short 25 day cycle - sometimes 26 or 27 days, yet this month 24 days. The good thing is I am super regular and have never missed a period in my life. I reckon I ovulate erratically and i dont always get cm. When i do there's not much really. My partner has ok sperm - his count was 27 million last May, but recently came out as 35 million in the iui wash test thing. His motility is an issue apparently as they're not so fast. Im not sure of exact figures and percentages but the clinic said his latest results were fine for going ahead with the iui.
> 
> Thanks for reading all of this and i hope i havent bored you all! I am really apprehensive about all of this iui business. We get 3 rounds funded then its 1 funded round of IVF which i dread. I never thought it would be easy but i didnt expect it to come to this really either! We are trying to stay very positive but I do worry about the chances of the IUI working.
> 
> many thanks for reading this and any tips or advice would be most welcome as i do feel scared and a bit clueless about the iui thing!
> 
> xx best wishes to all and good luck to everyone with their ttc xxx

Hi Roma,
I am no expert on iui in my 2ww of my 2nd so far.
I had an extra gonal f injection last time though as my uterus only measured 6.5mm last month.
This time I was given a double dose on first injection day,but, what I did differently this month was get up early at 6am and give my injections then with each injection shot, instead of at 10 am as I had done previously and my uterous measured 8mm this time.,I am guessing that it has given me an extra 12 hours pre iui insemination day to plump up the uterus. so hopefully implantation should be easier for the fertilised egg this time.
m x


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy I am right there with you. Devastated with my beta negative results today... I hate to say I am about to give up but it's stressing me out so much.... Going on 20 months ttc and not even a close call or anything.... I dunno what else I am gonna do or try.... I was also thinking acupunture.....hmmm I would be intesrested to see others opinions


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Springy I am right there with you. Devastated with my beta negative results today... I hate to say I am about to give up but it's stressing me out so much.... Going on 20 months ttc and not even a close call or anything.... I dunno what else I am gonna do or try.... I was also thinking acupunture.....hmmm I would be intesrested to see others opinions

I hear you ... 17 months and NOTHING not even a slight faint positive! Every month AF rears her ugly head. I am at the end of the mental journey and hence our taking the month of May off. We will then start up again in June, with what we're not sure yet but we just know that if our second IUI doesn't work we need a break.

I am seriously contemplating the acupuncture. Found a couple of places in my area that specialize in fertility acupuncture . Additionally, I also signed up for Fertility Yoga. Its a small group women only yoga class that is aimed at increasing fertility. Between that and the acupuncture I think that should help me relax this month.

I have a good few things to share that one of my sisters friends sent me yesterday that helped her get through the struggle - she eventually conceived her first with IVF and then her second naturally!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join in here. I'm doing my 2nd iui in April. I haven't confirmed my bfn for this month yet, but its pretty obvious that pms is in full swing, ugh! Well, at least I have the support of you guys to make the process a little smoother :) AF is due Friday, so iui will probably be mid-April.


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)Mind if i join you all.Im hopping on board.Im Karen from Dublin.Were currently TTC#2 for 5 years now.Well be doing our 2nd IUI in a couple of weeks.As you can see in my sigi weve been through an awfull lot.Heres hoping we ALL get our much deserved BFPs.Sorry for all the bfns:(Hugs xoxoxox.Hopefully this will be a full BFP thread train all the way:)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I feel like I am going crazy. Tomorrow is 14dys post IUI. Have had cramps for the past 4 days; usually get them just the day before Big Red appears. Yesterday prior to noon I had some spotting so I considered the IUI a failure. Now the wierd part - nothing since then. Just the brown spotting before noon and nothing since. thought today maybe it was implantation but way too late for that I think. Wish it would just get going already so we can call it CD1 and get going on round 2.


----------



## IrishGirl

31~Hey hun im holding out hope for you:)If you spotted yesterday you could of implanted earlier ????I have everything crossed for you :)xoxoxox


----------



## Touch the Sky

i read that implantation takes up to 12 days, so if you were 12dpo yesterday, it could've been implantation!! now if that's true, it will take 3-4 days to get into your blood then another 2-3 for urine. so just keep that in mind if you test tomorrow and get a bfn. fx'd!

:dust:


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is doing IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form? 

I did IUI years back and had injectables. 

How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles). 

Thank you :flower:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Imaan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is taking IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form?
> 
> I did IUI years back and had injectables.
> 
> How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles).
> 
> Thank you :flower:

Hi There,

I used Femara tablets versus the Clomid. I did take Clomid a few years ago but didn't like it and the doctor suggested Femara instead. 

With Femara alone, I only mature one big follicle. After trying 2 IUI's with just Femara and NO success my doctor asked me if I would like to try plan B. Of course, I hated the waiting game so I jumped on plan B.

Plan B:
Femara days CD3-7
Follistim Injectable CD6, 8 & 10
Ultrasound CD10 to check growth of follicles & trigger shot date
Ovidrel to trigger ovulation
36 hrs later IUI
1 day after IUI start vaginal progesterone cream

Our very first Plan B attempt we were pregnant. That was in 2008, we are now TTC#2 for the past 2 years. Our first IUI was in February (last month) ... we tried Plan B again and once again Pregnant! Unfortunately, that one didn't turn out so good. But never the less, Plan B always works for us. 

We are headed back in April to give it another go!

Good luck --- Hope this info helps. :flower:

P.S. -- It's all in how you respond to the drugs and how many follicles you want to produce. I do not have success with just one follicle so my doctor prescribed the injectables. With the injectables I produce MULTIPLE mature follies. But there is definitely a risk of multiple births with that ... so it depends on how you feel about that.


----------



## Imaan

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is taking IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form?
> 
> I did IUI years back and had injectables.
> 
> How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles).
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I used Femara tablets versus the Clomid. I did take Clomid a few years ago but didn't like it and the doctor suggested Femara instead.
> 
> With Femara alone, I only mature one big follicle. After trying 2 IUI's with just Femara and NO success my doctor asked me if I would like to try plan B. Of course, I hated the waiting game so I jumped on plan B.
> 
> Plan B:
> Femara days CD3-7
> Follistim Injectable CD6, 8 & 10
> Ultrasound CD10 to check growth of follicles & trigger shot date
> Ovidrel to trigger ovulation
> 36 hrs later IUI
> 1 day after IUI start vaginal progesterone cream
> 
> Our very first Plan B attempt we were pregnant. That was in 2008, we are now TTC#2 for the past 2 years. Our first IUI was in February (last month) ... we tried Plan B again and once again Pregnant! Unfortunately, that one didn't turn out so good. But never the less, Plan B always works for us.
> 
> We are headed back in April to give it another go!
> 
> Good luck --- Hope this info helps. :flower:
> 
> P.S. -- It's all in how your respond to the drugs and how many follicles you want to produce. I do not have success with just one follicle so my doctor prescribed the injectables. With the injectables I produce MULTIPLE mature follies. But there is definitely a risk of multiple births with that ... so it depends on how you feel about that.Click to expand...

Thank you sooo much! that's been really helpful. And what wonderful, positive plan B news :) :happydance: it's soooo nice to hear something positive.

Wishing you all the best with your next shot at Plan B. 

I don't mind twins (don't think I would want more than 2 per time due to risk of complications). 

Thank you again :flower:


----------



## Imaan

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is taking IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form?
> 
> I did IUI years back and had injectables.
> 
> How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles).
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I used Femara tablets versus the Clomid. I did take Clomid a few years ago but didn't like it and the doctor suggested Femara instead.
> 
> With Femara alone, I only mature one big follicle. After trying 2 IUI's with just Femara and NO success my doctor asked me if I would like to try plan B. Of course, I hated the waiting game so I jumped on plan B.
> 
> Plan B:
> Femara days CD3-7
> Follistim Injectable CD6, 8 & 10
> Ultrasound CD10 to check growth of follicles & trigger shot date
> Ovidrel to trigger ovulation
> 36 hrs later IUI
> 1 day after IUI start vaginal progesterone cream
> 
> Our very first Plan B attempt we were pregnant. That was in 2008, we are now TTC#2 for the past 2 years. Our first IUI was in February (last month) ... we tried Plan B again and once again Pregnant! Unfortunately, that one didn't turn out so good. But never the less, Plan B always works for us.
> 
> We are headed back in April to give it another go!
> 
> Good luck --- Hope this info helps. :flower:
> 
> P.S. -- It's all in how your respond to the drugs and how many follicles you want to produce. I do not have success with just one follicle so my doctor prescribed the injectables. With the injectables I produce MULTIPLE mature follies. But there is definitely a risk of multiple births with that ... so it depends on how you feel about that.Click to expand...

And it's actually really nice to hear a positive outcome from IUI :) all to often you hear that IUi never works and after several failed attempts and time-wasting the couple end up going for IVF. 

Thanks for your positivity :hugs:


----------



## Springy

I'm with you - looking at a mid April 2nd IUI. Fx'd we all get the BFP this month with IUI #2!



Touch the Sky said:


> Hey ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join in here. I'm doing my 2nd iui in April. I haven't confirmed my bfn for this month yet, but its pretty obvious that pms is in full swing, ugh! Well, at least I have the support of you guys to make the process a little smoother :) AF is due Friday, so iui will probably be mid-April.


----------



## Springy

Are you still in waiting? Have you tried a FRER HPT???
Keep your fingers crossed. You're not out till Big Red fully appears!!



31andTrying said:


> I feel like I am going crazy. Tomorrow is 14dys post IUI. Have had cramps for the past 4 days; usually get them just the day before Big Red appears. Yesterday prior to noon I had some spotting so I considered the IUI a failure. Now the wierd part - nothing since then. Just the brown spotting before noon and nothing since. thought today maybe it was implantation but way too late for that I think. Wish it would just get going already so we can call it CD1 and get going on round 2.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> Are you still in waiting? Have you tried a FRER HPT???
> Keep your fingers crossed. You're not out till Big Red fully appears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am going crazy. Tomorrow is 14dys post IUI. Have had cramps for the past 4 days; usually get them just the day before Big Red appears. Yesterday prior to noon I had some spotting so I considered the IUI a failure. Now the wierd part - nothing since then. Just the brown spotting before noon and nothing since. thought today maybe it was implantation but way too late for that I think. Wish it would just get going already so we can call it CD1 and get going on round 2.Click to expand...

I did the first-response test yesterday and definitely negative. Had more spotting overnight and this morning so thinking today will be CD1. This was my longest cycle ever. I usually average 25 days and would be a full 30 days this time. 

CD1 today would make counting cycle days easier this month with CD1 on 4/1 :) This would make my first scan on Monday, 4/11.


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies hope your all very well:)

31~Sorry the witch is on her way:(Heres hoping the spotting stops and you get a ikkle suprise:) x x x


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is taking IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form?
> 
> I did IUI years back and had injectables.
> 
> How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles).
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I used Femara tablets versus the Clomid. I did take Clomid a few years ago but didn't like it and the doctor suggested Femara instead.
> 
> With Femara alone, I only mature one big follicle. After trying 2 IUI's with just Femara and NO success my doctor asked me if I would like to try plan B. Of course, I hated the waiting game so I jumped on plan B.
> 
> Plan B:
> Femara days CD3-7
> Follistim Injectable CD6, 8 & 10
> Ultrasound CD10 to check growth of follicles & trigger shot date
> Ovidrel to trigger ovulation
> 36 hrs later IUI
> 1 day after IUI start vaginal progesterone cream
> 
> Our very first Plan B attempt we were pregnant. That was in 2008, we are now TTC#2 for the past 2 years. Our first IUI was in February (last month) ... we tried Plan B again and once again Pregnant! Unfortunately, that one didn't turn out so good. But never the less, Plan B always works for us.
> 
> We are headed back in April to give it another go!
> 
> Good luck --- Hope this info helps. :flower:
> 
> P.S. -- It's all in how you respond to the drugs and how many follicles you want to produce. I do not have success with just one follicle so my doctor prescribed the injectables. With the injectables I produce MULTIPLE mature follies. But there is definitely a risk of multiple births with that ... so it depends on how you feel about that.Click to expand...

After reading your plan B I want to ask my clinic on Sunday when I go if something like that is an option as for two months now clomid has only given me one mature follicle. I thought the whole point in this was to produce more than one .... I definitely would feel more comfortable if they were able to give me something that ensured more than one follicle this month for the IUI!!


----------



## babymojo2

HI :) I had an IUI on the 30th so we can wait together yay


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hello ladies...... i'm also awaiting my 2nd IUI sometime mid April 12-14 (I am thinking) I have a consult scheduled with my FS on the 13th, not really sure what that appointment is for but whatever..

I'm debating trying the 2x/cycle IUI day of surge and day after.... what are your opinions on both days rather then just the day after?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> In May I shall find out if I'm starting IUI or IVF. I just wanted to ask a quick question. Does everyone who is taking IUI need to take clomid? what are the alternatives? is clomid taken in tablet form?
> 
> I did IUI years back and had injectables.
> 
> How does the Dr determine what you take (i.e. clomid or other drugs to produce folicles).
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I used Femara tablets versus the Clomid. I did take Clomid a few years ago but didn't like it and the doctor suggested Femara instead.
> 
> With Femara alone, I only mature one big follicle. After trying 2 IUI's with just Femara and NO success my doctor asked me if I would like to try plan B. Of course, I hated the waiting game so I jumped on plan B.
> 
> Plan B:
> Femara days CD3-7
> Follistim Injectable CD6, 8 & 10
> Ultrasound CD10 to check growth of follicles & trigger shot date
> Ovidrel to trigger ovulation
> 36 hrs later IUI
> 1 day after IUI start vaginal progesterone cream
> 
> Our very first Plan B attempt we were pregnant. That was in 2008, we are now TTC#2 for the past 2 years. Our first IUI was in February (last month) ... we tried Plan B again and once again Pregnant! Unfortunately, that one didn't turn out so good. But never the less, Plan B always works for us.
> 
> We are headed back in April to give it another go!
> 
> Good luck --- Hope this info helps. :flower:
> 
> P.S. -- It's all in how you respond to the drugs and how many follicles you want to produce. I do not have success with just one follicle so my doctor prescribed the injectables. With the injectables I produce MULTIPLE mature follies. But there is definitely a risk of multiple births with that ... so it depends on how you feel about that.Click to expand...
> 
> After reading your plan B I want to ask my clinic on Sunday when I go if something like that is an option as for two months now clomid has only given me one mature follicle. I thought the whole point in this was to produce more than one .... I definitely would feel more comfortable if they were able to give me something that ensured more than one follicle this month for the IUI!!Click to expand...

I definitely require multiple follicles for success. I know many clinics are scared about multiple birth statistics. My doctor just made me sign a form that the use of fertility drugs give me up to a 50% chance of multiple births.
The good thing with multiple follicles is that it increases your odds of getting pregnant up to 4 times!! That's huge!! 
Good luck, let me know what they say :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had four mature follies last month and my doctor was pretty happy about that!


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Hello ladies...... i'm also awaiting my 2nd IUI sometime mid April 12-14 (I am thinking) I have a consult scheduled with my FS on the 13th, not really sure what that appointment is for but whatever..
> 
> I'm debating trying the 2x/cycle IUI day of surge and day after.... what are your opinions on both days rather then just the day after?

Evey clinic is so different. I am doing the double IUI again. They do it the day after the trigger and then the following day.

Do you go in at all this week for an initial scan?


----------



## jess430460

I just had my iui this past Wednesday. Husband has low sperm count and low motility. Their were able to put 7.5 million in. Wish us luck.. it's been a long 8 yrs!!


----------



## tansey

Hey ladies hope you are all having a good weekend.
Here in the UK they are strict about 3 being the max follicles for iui (well at my clinic at least!) coz of the risk of multiples. For my 3rd IUI the nurse told me to do injections as well as clomid even though I had 3 big follies on day5 so no big surprise when I get scanned on day11 and I have too may follies - 6 :shock: so my cycle was abandoned and we had to sign a form to say that if we had :sex: it would be against medical advice. Needless to say we have been having lots of :sex:
I only got 6 follies on both my IVF when I was pumped full of drugs so can't believe I had such a response on clomid and 3x 75menapur!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I had 7 follicles when I got pregnant with my daughter. But I did learn just because there were 7 mature follicles, it doesn't mean there are 7 mature eggs inside the follicles. I think that's why my doctor will do IUI's with multiple follciles. He provided me the statistics of how many people actually get pregnant with multiples...its really not as high as I thought. Of course IVF has high risk, but IUI isn't as likely for ALL eggs to get fertilized. I always pray for at least 3 follicles..that's where the best odds kick in :) 

I can't WAIT anymore for my AF to get here!! Hopefully I only have about 9 days...wanna get this party started so I can join u gals :)


----------



## mandy1971

Hey ladies I am 10 days post iui.,2nd iui now.. been peeing on sticks all week imagining i am seein something there if I squint in the sunlight., did a test tonight., no doubting there is a second line there though it's a bit faint.,that's a positive I think..!!!
Just praying it sticks on for dear life this time...good luck gals xxx


----------



## Springy

Anyone know if there is a way to increase the chance of implantation after IUI? Wondering if DH and I have implantation issues not conception issues!

Anything to boost our chances this month!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...... i'm also awaiting my 2nd IUI sometime mid April 12-14 (I am thinking) I have a consult scheduled with my FS on the 13th, not really sure what that appointment is for but whatever..
> 
> I'm debating trying the 2x/cycle IUI day of surge and day after.... what are your opinions on both days rather then just the day after?
> 
> Evey clinic is so different. I am doing the double IUI again. They do it the day after the trigger and then the following day.
> 
> Do you go in at all this week for an initial scan?Click to expand...

They are not scanning me at all.... I just take femara CD5-9 and then go for the IUI the day after i surge....


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to increase the chance of implantation after IUI? Wondering if DH and I have implantation issues not conception issues!
> 
> Anything to boost our chances this month!!

Are you on progesterone cream?

My RE prescribes (vaginal) progesterone cream which plumps up the uterus :) I start using it 1 day after IUI and continue using it till AF arrives OR 12 weeks pregnant. 

Maybe something to ask about if you aren't on it already.


----------



## CanAmFam

my doctor has me set at wanting to see 1-2 follicles on a day 14, simply because he is going on the knowledge that as of right now, im not infertile, i just dont ovulate. 

if however my IUIs are unsuccessful with 2 follicles repeatedly, he will be ok with using more drugs and getting 3-4 follicles because there is then obviously a fertility problem on my end , as well. 

he informed me at our first consultation that it was his practice to do that, and that only older women, or women in general proven to be infertile would be allowed to go ahead with more than 2. any other cycle would be canceled and re started with provera. Consideirng how hard it was for him to get these 2 follicles, i cant even imagine needing to get more. some get 3 follicles with a tiny fraction of the drugs ive been given.

all doctors are different though, and as much as i think "Awww triplets", i appreciate his ethics and just want one happy healthy baby. Ill be overjoyed if more come about, but im trying to not be greedy. lol.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> my doctor has me set at wanting to see 1-2 follicles on a day 14, simply because he is going on the knowledge that as of right now, im not infertile, i just dont ovulate.
> 
> if however my IUIs are unsuccessful with 2 follicles repeatedly, he will be ok with using more drugs and getting 3-4 follicles because there is then obviously a fertility problem on my end , as well.
> 
> he informed me at our first consultation that it was his practice to do that, and that only older women, or women in general proven to be infertile would be allowed to go ahead with more than 2. any other cycle would be canceled and re started with provera. Consideirng how hard it was for him to get these 2 follicles, i cant even imagine needing to get more. some get 3 follicles with a tiny fraction of the drugs ive been given.
> 
> all doctors are different though, and as much as i think "Awww triplets", i appreciate his ethics and just want one happy healthy baby. Ill be overjoyed if more come about, but im trying to not be greedy. lol.

Sending you :dust: in your 2WW :thumbup: 

Oh and P.S. -- To be honest I am not sure if I could handle twins or triplets because my daughter is quite an ARMS full. She is now 2 1/2 years old and still has yet to sleep through the night. BUT, the love and joy she fills my life with is just amazing. I hope all you girls that are TTC#1 get your dream. My whole hope and dream is to give my daughter a gift for her endless love ... a little forever friend --- a brother or sister (that we will love equally & endlessly) .... even if it means we have 2 or 3 next time \\:D/

Good luck everyone!!!!! May ur prayers be answered soon!!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Oh and P.S. -- To be honest I am not sure if I could handle twins or triplets because my daughter is quite an ARMS full. She is now 2 1/2 years old and still has yet to sleep through the night. BUT, the love and joy she fills my life with is just amazing.

oh i agree, multiples are hard, and for my husbands sake and sanity, id love to have a singleton. he is an only child of an only child.... we have no relatives (since i immigrated to the USA) and he has zero baby experience. id like to ease him into this slowly and enjoy a single baby.

i find that any relatives or friends that i know who have had twins or triplets naturally all say that things just are a blur because you are doing so much. i know one baby isnt easy either, but i know you get a bit more time to spend with that one child and it most likely feels different. im guessing only parents that have had a first singleton, and then went on to have multiples would be able to know what that feels like. (then again, second babies are always so much more different than firsts to begin with. especially with e a novice parent/ one that has no child experience.)

i really do think the dynamic between twins and triplets is just amazing though. it is so fantastic to watch them grow up and socialize and see their personalities. in my preschool class, we have 3 sets of twins, only one being identical, and it is just too fun watching them interact. 

so yes, for my husband's sanity, just one please! :) i think anything more would just crush his confidence (what little he has with kids).

on a different note. i dont feel any more pregnant today than i did yesterday. LOL. my temp slightly dropped but its well above a coverline. so at this point considering about 6 months worth of BBT my charts were just freaky zig zags high and low, im still content. so neat to be able to actually chart (even if induced by a doctor) and not have FF tell me everything looks wrong! hah.


----------



## Cheers

Hi ladies, can I join?? This is my first IUI. I gave myself my first injection of puregon tonight. It was a little stressful. It took me a few minutes to gather up the strength to do it. I go in later in the week for bloodwork and ultrasound. After the IUI I will be on a progesterone supplement.

Any words of wisdom? Any thoughts on what I should expect over the course of the next few weeks?

Spreading lots of good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to increase the chance of implantation after IUI? Wondering if DH and I have implantation issues not conception issues!
> 
> Anything to boost our chances this month!!
> 
> Are you on progesterone cream?
> 
> My RE prescribes (vaginal) progesterone cream which plumps up the uterus :) I start using it 1 day after IUI and continue using it till AF arrives OR 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Maybe something to ask about if you aren't on it already.Click to expand...

Had my initial scan today - upped my clomid to 150m since I don't get bad side effects in an attempt to get more than one follicle.

The dr I saw today said to ask about my lining thickness next week when we get to the IUI and they would look at thickening it. Hopefully I will get the progesterone and that it helps me!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Springy said:


> PCOSMomToOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to increase the chance of implantation after IUI? Wondering if DH and I have implantation issues not conception issues!
> 
> Anything to boost our chances this month!!
> 
> Are you on progesterone cream?
> 
> My RE prescribes (vaginal) progesterone cream which plumps up the uterus :) I start using it 1 day after IUI and continue using it till AF arrives OR 12 weeks pregnant.
> 
> Maybe something to ask about if you aren't on it already.Click to expand...
> 
> Had my initial scan today - upped my clomid to 150m since I don't get bad side effects in an attempt to get more than one follicle.
> 
> The dr I saw today said to ask about my lining thickness next week when we get to the IUI and they would look at thickening it. Hopefully I will get the progesterone and that it helps me!!!Click to expand...

Good luck Springy!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

good luck Springy!

Cheers - best of luck to you! Even though the injections may be uncomfortable - try to think of it as one step closer to baby. :)

I picked up my Femara today to begin tomorrow on CD3. I am excited to get started again with this cycle. No so excited about the upcoming hot flashes but it will all be worth it! :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

Good luck springy!

Well ladies, AF came today so I'm officially on for IUI #2 in April! I have a question, what basal thermo's do you guys recommend? I'm thinking about charting this month. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Blondie87

I wanna join! I am doing my first Femara-Trigger-IUI cycle this cycle! Super excited.. :)


----------



## Hurleyca

Just wanted to say good luck to everybody it can happen. We had been trying for two years we had our first IUI the 10th on March. We are now 5 weeks 3 days pregnant. Never give up hope somebody out there has a greater plan than we even know.


----------



## 1hopefull

hi all, can i join? we are doing clomid/iui with trigger #4 this month, first after our mc. i just took my first dose (150mg) tonight!:happydance:

how's everyone getting along? were are people at with their cycles?

i am cd5. will most likely have the iui on cd14 and plan on going in on cd12 for my monitoring u/s and b/w. can't wait!


----------



## Springy

1hopefull said:


> hi all, can i join? we are doing clomid/iui with trigger #4 this month, first after our mc. i just took my first dose (150mg) tonight!:happydance:
> 
> how's everyone getting along? were are people at with their cycles?
> 
> i am cd5. will most likely have the iui on cd14 and plan on going in on cd12 for my monitoring u/s and b/w. can't wait!

Hi 1hopefull - I am on CD5 today and start my clomid tonight - 150mg days 5 through 9 with ultrasounds and bloodwork starting on cd10. Given my last 2 months on clomid I will o around cd12 so IUI will be in and around that time!


----------



## BellaDonna818

jess430460 said:


> I just had my iui this past Wednesday. Husband has low sperm count and low motility. Their were able to put 7.5 million in. Wish us luck.. it's been a long 8 yrs!!

hey jess, we've got the same problem as you. Low sperm count and low motility rate. it can be really frustrating. :dohh: i'm crossing my fingers for you though! ;)


----------



## 1hopefull

Springy said:


> 1hopefull said:
> 
> 
> hi all, can i join? we are doing clomid/iui with trigger #4 this month, first after our mc. i just took my first dose (150mg) tonight!:happydance:
> 
> how's everyone getting along? were are people at with their cycles?
> 
> i am cd5. will most likely have the iui on cd14 and plan on going in on cd12 for my monitoring u/s and b/w. can't wait!
> 
> Hi 1hopefull - I am on CD5 today and start my clomid tonight - 150mg days 5 through 9 with ultrasounds and bloodwork starting on cd10. Given my last 2 months on clomid I will o around cd12 so IUI will be in and around that time!Click to expand...

we will be just a day apart for the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind my jumping in; I shouldn't actually be having my first IUI until May, but I wanted to follow your postings on here to get a better feel of what I'll be in store for. I'm currently on CD4 and have the HSG :test: scheduled for this Friday (CD8). Then if everything looks good on my end, we'll proceed with Clomid and IUI in May. [-o&lt;

Good luck to all of you though! Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## 1hopefull

BellaDonna818 said:


> Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind my jumping in; I shouldn't actually be having my first IUI until May, but I wanted to follow your postings on here to get a better feel of what I'll be in store for. I'm currently on CD4 and have the HSG :test: scheduled for this Friday (CD8). Then if everything looks good on my end, we'll proceed with Clomid and IUI in May. [-o&lt;
> 
> Good luck to all of you though! Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:

of course you can join! it helps to see what other people's experiences are BEFORE (oh and after) you go through yours. although i am hoping the HSG clears they way for a BFP before you need IUI.:thumbup:


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies:)Hope your all very well:)

Welcome Bella:)You are doing the right thing jumping on here.It will give you a great insight to your upcoming IUI.Oh ye also your HSG will give you a great jumpstart hun.It clears all the cobwebs out lol.It increases your chances of pregnancy for 3 months after its done:)Heres hoping you wont need your IUI;)

Hopefull~How is your clomid going hun??

Hope all you girls are doing well:)

Well im on cd 15 here and i have O pains wahooooooothis means im closer to my next cycle IUI:){hopefully ill get a shocker BFP and i wont need my IUI LOL}wishfull thinking xoxox


----------



## AshleyTTC

Hi,

I am newt this board and want to introduce myself. I am a 27 year old female who has decided to stop waiting for Mr. Perfect, as my clock is ticking and infertility runs in the family, yet I want several kids... So, after much thought and a year of charting ovulation and menstration I purchased six vials of CCB IUI sperm.

I am very irregular due to other medical issues but had a 10 mm follicle on day 11. On CD 14 @ 16:30 I had an 18 mm folicle and was injected with 250 mcg Ovidrel. On CD15 @13:30 I had a 25 mm (same follicle, only 1) @ 16:30 OB said follicle had burst, as was down to 18mm. Was thus inseminated 24 hrs post iui using a makler device. 

Now on 2ww... Know chances are low on 1st attempt but still hopeful! Got some morning sickness from ovidrel today, on CD 16. 

Just wanted to say hi, share experience, and meet some peop,e in similar circumstance...

Ashley


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

AshleyTTC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am newt this board and want to introduce myself. I am a 27 year old female who has decided to stop waiting for Mr. Perfect, as my clock is ticking and infertility runs in the family, yet I want several kids... So, after much thought and a year of charting ovulation and menstration I purchased six vials of CCB IUI sperm.
> 
> I am very irregular due to other medical issues but had a 10 mm follicle on day 11. On CD 14 @ 16:30 I had an 18 mm folicle and was injected with 250 mcg Ovidrel. On CD15 @13:30 I had a 25 mm (same follicle, only 1) @ 16:30 OB said follicle had burst, as was down to 18mm. Was thus inseminated 24 hrs post iui using a makler device.
> 
> Now on 2ww... Know chances are low on 1st attempt but still hopeful! Got some morning sickness from ovidrel today, on CD 16.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi, share experience, and meet some peop,e in similar circumstance...
> 
> Ashley

Hi Ashley, Welcome and GOOD LUCK!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
I believe the 1st attempt could be as lucky as ANY attempt!


----------



## gingerbaby

We are doing our 2nd IUI this month TTC our first little miracle for over 18months with/without trigger. Last month we had stellar #s and it didn't happen so we will pray that #2 is the charm...I don't know how much more I can handle...:cry: It's nice to meet all of you! :happydance:


----------



## gingerbaby

Test test


----------



## Swepakepa3

CD 5 here! first day of femara!! I also think i will be going for my IUI day 12-14!!! Tues-thursday of next week is going to get exciting in here!! looks like a bunch of us are all on the same cycle!! Thats exciting!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Anyone CD1 today?


----------



## Springy

I'm in a similar spot ... 17 months ttc #1 and both my husband and I are totally fine. His counts were 55 million with 99% motility on the first IUI day and then 45 million with 99% motility on IUI day 2 - one would have thought with 97 million one could find the egg but alas here I am going for IUI #2.

Increased my clomid dose to try and get more than one mature follicle to release this month!



gingerbaby said:


> We are doing our 2nd IUI this month TTC our first little miracle for over 18months with/without trigger. Last month we had stellar #s and it didn't happen so we will pray that #2 is the charm...I don't know how much more I can handle...:cry: It's nice to meet all of you! :happydance:


----------



## Blondie87

For those of you on Femara- are you taking it CD 3-7 or 5-9, and why?


----------



## roma

Hello Everyone!

How is everyone getting on? I have just read through last 6 pages trying to catch up with everything that has been going on! There's some exciting stuff happening with this iui business! Lets hope we all get great success soon......

I spent yesterday morning in tears so thank you for this message board and this thread because i knew at least someone would understand on here today when i post this. 

It actually felt like the end of the world to me yesterday morning (dramatic now i know) ....... I had my scan on day 10 last friday and had 3 follicles - 1 on right that was 1.2mm and two smaller ones at 1.1mm and 1cm also on right. nothing at all on left. Not bad. I was due to go yesterday for my last scan at D13 to see if they'd grown, before hopefully getting trigger shot and then doing IUI procedure that prob would have been tomorrow. 

BUT Sunday night I got diorreah and stomach bug (sorry for tmi) in the night and yesterday morning. Of course i rang up clinic to apologise hoping i could just get my scan this morning instead on day 14, but no, it was too late and the whole cycle had to be abandoned. It was our first one; I was so excited and the injections every day seemed a total waste of time to me (Id had a headache from gonal f every day) - i just sobbed and sobbed and sobbed. I suppose its the emotion of it all coming out.....

Anyway, we said we will bd tonight and we also bd'd sunday eve (under fertility nurses orders). I've had all the gonal f shots and i know there were 3 follies there last friday so maybe we will achieve a natural conception just with the assistance of the drugs. That would be fab! I don't hold much hope out but you can always hope! Wonder if that's ever happened to anyone else?

So........... its onwards and upwards to the next cycle for me probably mid april as i have short cycles. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok and thankyou for your support everyone.....i dont know what I'd do without reading this and seeing how other ladies in the same or similar boats are getting on. Whole thing makes you feel so drained and like noone else understands at times! My friends are all baby, baby, baby and children, children, children...... i am only one in group childless and its becoming hard to handle. sorry to moan......

xx xx babydust to all xx xx


----------



## jess430460

BellaDonna818 said:


> jess430460 said:
> 
> 
> I just had my iui this past Wednesday. Husband has low sperm count and low motility. Their were able to put 7.5 million in. Wish us luck.. it's been a long 8 yrs!!
> 
> hey jess, we've got the same problem as you. Low sperm count and low motility rate. it can be really frustrating. :dohh: i'm crossing my fingers for you though! ;)Click to expand...

Sorry it took so long to respond! Thanks for the well wishes!! It's good to chat with women who are in the same boat as I am. Best of luck to you too!!:thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Blondie87 said:


> For those of you on Femara- are you taking it CD 3-7 or 5-9, and why?

Taking 12.5 on days 3-7. I'm not sure why there is a difference in the days. I usually have very short cycles (21-26 days) so maybe that is why. Last month I actually ended up taking it days 3-7 and 9-13 and it did the trick.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I normally take 5mg Femara 3-7, but I also do injectables on 6, 8, 10 and 13. I wouln't worry too much though because I have seen other who take pills 5-9. I think it's just your doctors preference. Good luck!!!


----------



## kaicyn

Hi Ladies,

My first appointment with a fertility clinic is scheduled for April 11th. I am really excited but scared at the same time. Is the IUI procedure painful? Did anyone suffer side effects from the medications? Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Springy

kaicyn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My first appointment with a fertility clinic is scheduled for April 11th. I am really excited but scared at the same time. Is the IUI procedure painful? Did anyone suffer side effects from the medications? Please let me know. Thanks!!

HI Kaicyn - I had my first IUI last month and I would describe it as uncomfortable not painful. It is probably best related to a pap smear. It also depends on the Dr doing the procedure. The first day the Dr was much more rough than the second Dr was! The second Dr I felt nothing.

I take clomid before the IUI and I have had very minimal side effects. I take it at bedtime so that most of the side effects would be while sleeping. Some hot flashes and the odd headache that's about it.

Good luck with your appointment on the 11th.


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies hope your all very well today:)

Kaicyn~I found it to be nothin worse than a smear hun.I did injects~trigger shot~IUI.Injects were a doddle for me:){thank god}The only thing i will say is MAKE SURE YOU REST WITH YOUR LEGS ELEVATED as much as you can it makes your follies grow quicker.I wish someone had of told this to me our last IUI.The nurse"Forgot"to say it to me grrrrrrrrrr.All in all the whole IUI cycle is really exciting:)GL.Any more Qs id only be happy to answer:)


----------



## BellaDonna818

Hopeful & IrishGirl - I had no idea that having the HSG done could actually HELP with fertility issues. None of the Dr's I've seen have suggested anything of the sort. My current Dr. just wanted the test done to make sure there weren't any other fertility issues. 

Look at that! I learned something new already! LOL


----------



## BellaDonna818

Roma.

I understand how you feel. While I haven't started the meds yet, nor have I had the IUI, there are times when I just want to break down because all of this can just be too much. :( What gets to be really hard for me is when people start asking me and the fiance when we're going to have some kids. I don't like to tell people that we're trying or that there's a problem. I just don't want all of the questions that come with that. 

And then there are the days when I just want to scream my head off because I read about these mothers (or hear about them) that have abused their children so horribly, and certainly don't deserve to have them, and yet they have had no problems conceiving multiple children. It just infuriates me.

Anyway, done with my rant. ;) I just really wanted to say, that I understand your pain.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Roma.

I understand how you feel. While I haven't started the meds yet, nor have I had the IUI, there are times when I just want to break down because all of this can just be too much. :cry: What gets to be really hard for me is when people start asking me and the fiance when we're going to have some kids. I don't like to tell people that we're trying or that there's a problem. I just don't want all of the questions that come with that. 

And then there are the days when I just want to scream my head off because I read about these mothers (or hear about them) that have abused their children so horribly, and certainly don't deserve to have them, and yet they have had no problems conceiving multiple children. It just infuriates me. :growlmad:

Anyway, done with my rant. ;) I just really wanted to say, that I understand your pain.


----------



## IrishGirl

Bella~LOL yup theres little thing that docs tend to leave out lol;)Hey hoping you just needed a good cleaning out of the cobwebs lol;)


----------



## BellaDonna818

IrishGirl said:


> Bella~LOL yup theres little thing that docs tend to leave out lol;)Hey hoping you just needed a good cleaning out of the cobwebs lol;)

LOL That's so thoughtful of the Dr's to leave out that little tidbit of information. ;) And that'd be great if all I end up needing is a good cleaning. LOL But with the low (and slow) :spermy: I kind of doubt it. But one can always hope! :winkwink:


----------



## gingerbaby

Ordered this for my Hubby today thought you all might be interested....saw the author on The Talk on CBS....It's called "What to Expect when She's not Expecting" Marc Sedaka


----------



## BellaDonna818

Gingerbaby - Sounds like it could be a very helpful book.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi gang, Got my BFP!!
Period was due today, been getting positives for 4 days...
Very happy, but also extremely cautious and wary...hoping this stime its a sticky.
GL gals xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

kaicyn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My first appointment with a fertility clinic is scheduled for April 11th. I am really excited but scared at the same time. Is the IUI procedure painful? Did anyone suffer side effects from the medications? Please let me know. Thanks!!

hey kaicyn :flower: the iui is definitely not painful, i was only a little uncomfortable one time when the doctor had a hard time getting the catheder through my cervix. but even then it just felt a little weird. 

i also took the clomid at night. my only side effects were terrible hot flashes/night sweats at night, and cranky during the day. 

good luck!!


----------



## kaicyn

Thanks all for easing my fears in regards to the IUI. I wish you all the best of luck and baby dust.


----------



## AshleyTTC

mandy1971 said:


> Hi gang, Got my BFP!!
> Period was due today, been getting positives for 4 days...
> Very happy, but also extremely cautious and wary...hoping this stime its a sticky.
> GL gals xxx

Congrats!! When was your IUI? Did you feel any implantation? I am 2 DPO and IUI and am wondering whether most people feel the implantation ? And if so what does it feel like?

PS: I am so hungry from the HCG injection, no matter what I eat!


----------



## AshleyTTC

Did iui 48 hrs ago.... 24 after trigger, as u/s showed follicle had burst. Only had one follicle. Just did clear blue easy fertility a few min ago after nonstop low fertility readings... and it states peak fertility!!! How can that be? Does the trigger override the normal pattern? Or the trigger change the results of test?

I also had egg white cm day after iui... 

Thoughts? It was washed frozen sperm, so window was probably missed....? Or not?

:cry:


----------



## Springy

AshleyTTC said:


> Did iui 48 hrs ago.... 24 after trigger, as u/s showed follicle had burst. Only had one follicle. Just did clear blue easy fertility a few min ago after nonstop low fertility readings... and it states peak fertility!!! How can that be? Does the trigger override the normal pattern? Or the trigger change the results of test?
> 
> I also had egg white cm day after iui...
> 
> Thoughts? It was washed frozen sperm, so window was probably missed....? Or not?
> 
> :cry:

Hi Ashley - the trigger forces the follicle to release and IUI are most commonly done 24 to 36 hours after the trigger shot as that is when ovulation is predicted to occur after receiving the Ovidrel (hCG) shot. The hCG from the trigger remains in your system for, what I have been told, 10 days so it would be my guess that your clear blue monitor is picking up the trigger shot and telling you it is most fertile. Also, since you did IUI you need not worry about your CM as the IUI bypasses the need for fertile mucus as it puts the "boys" up where they need to be. Hope that helps a little. I'm sure others can give you additional insight.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Officially had my first hot flash of this cycle last night! :) Yeah!!! Pretty sad world when you are excited to have hot flashes :) It means the medicine is working in my crazy mind.


----------



## BellaDonna818

mandy1971 said:


> Hi gang, Got my BFP!!
> Period was due today, been getting positives for 4 days...
> Very happy, but also extremely cautious and wary...hoping this stime its a sticky.
> GL gals xxx

Congrats Mandy!! :happydance: I hope this one works out! I'm crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girlies:)

Mandy~OMG HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE CONGRATS to you and your DH xoxoxoxGreat news xoxox

Ashley~Awe hun im sorry your stressed.Im hoping and praying you caught it hun xoxoxDis your doc give you his taughts about it???Id defo say your peak is from the trigger shot hun xoxoxoxoxHugs


----------



## gilkar

Probably age - related, and whether it's your first baby or not.

I was on Suprefact, then, Luveris, and Gonal F.

Worked the first time, not the second (three years later). I think it almost worked !~ Only had two embryos - I think three would have done it.

Now, I am on DHEA - a drug that supposedly increases eggs, and thereby embryos. I am on this capsule for 10 weeks. June, probaby start ICSI.


----------



## mandy1971

AshleyTTC said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hi gang, Got my BFP!!
> Period was due today, been getting positives for 4 days...
> Very happy, but also extremely cautious and wary...hoping this stime its a sticky.
> GL gals xxx
> 
> Congrats!! When was your IUI? Did you feel any implantation? I am 2 DPO and IUI and am wondering whether most people feel the implantation ? And if so what does it feel like?
> 
> PS: I am so hungry from the HCG injection, no matter what I eat!Click to expand...


thanks honey!
I had my iui on 23rd march exactly 2 weeks ago. I got a faint positive on sat ( I had been testing all last week....!)
did the clear blue digital tonight and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant!
Yes I think I definately had implantation grumblings on day 6...It felt like a bit of fluttering, not as bad as menstral pain.
I have definately put some weight on with the clomid gonal f, did'nt realise hcg shot had that effect.
Good luck and keep us posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

Blondie87 said:


> For those of you on Femara- are you taking it CD 3-7 or 5-9, and why?

5mg's 5-9 but i dunno why.... thats what the doctor told me to do


I see someone is on 12.5 mg... that seems to be a large dose...I wonder if they will increase my dosage if not luck this round.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Swepakepa3 said:


> Blondie87 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you on Femara- are you taking it CD 3-7 or 5-9, and why?
> 
> 5mg's 5-9 but i dunno why.... thats what the doctor told me to do
> 
> 
> I see someone is on 12.5 mg... that seems to be a large dose...I wonder if they will increase my dosage if not luck this round.Click to expand...

I have sleepy ovaries leading to the high dose. My FSH was high and last month when we tried the 7.5 it wasn't doing much. Here's hoping to 12.5 does the trick :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone :wave:

had my CD3 u/s today and all looked good. i had lots of follies in the right ovary and the biggest one was 10mm. i start clomid tonight, blah... i actually had to sit down and have a conversation with my OH the other day about my clomid days...and to PLEASE ignore me even when i'm being the biggest [email protected]&#!.. fx'd that it goes as planned :rofl:


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> hi everyone :wave:
> 
> had my CD3 u/s today and all looked good. i had lots of follies in the right ovary and the biggest one was 10mm. i start clomid tonight, blah... i actually had to sit down and have a conversation with my OH the other day about my clomid days...and to PLEASE ignore me even when i'm being the biggest [email protected]&#!.. fx'd that it goes as planned :rofl:

I was in the WORST mood yesterday and the only thing I can attribute it to is the clomid .... So I warned my husband before I came home from work that I am in a bad mood and to not "push my buttons" as I would not be responsible for any outbursts!

My day three showed 10 on either side that could develop so here's to hoping when I go back on Saturday for day 10 scan that there are multiples developing!!!


----------



## AshleyTTC

Thanks gals for your responses and answers!! Def. makes me feel better just to be able to discuss the issues with people who have been through it themself!

And it makes me feel a better that it might be the HCG injection that indirectly caused the clear blue to state ovulation. My doctor's office stated that the HCG typically doesn't affect the fertility test itself (directly) but that the ultrasound was much more precise than the fertility monitor and that my follicle had clearly burst prior to the IUI. They state that with my cycle length usually being too long and other factors that the monitor likely calculated based on what would normally be, but that my hormones are off because of the trigger, and it overrode the LH. 

Soooo. hopefully all will be well. Know its still not a high probability, but much higher if we got the timing right, LOL. 

Still starving, bloated, and so forth.. should be 4DPO!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Does anyone else hate clomid as much as I do?? I was fine all day, but the second I got home, everything my OH did was wrong, stupid, wtf, etc etc. And of course I couldn't keep my mouth shut. Ugh!! In my head I know I'm being a brat but I just can't help myself! Here's to hoping I get a bfp this cycle.. at least for sanity purposes!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? I am new to this forum and having my first IUI this month! Took 25mg clomid days 3-7 and had my CD10 scan today. I only have 1 dominant follie at 12mm and go back on CD14. I am cautiously optimistic about this whole thing, trying not to get my hopes up but excited that it might actually work. We have been TTC for 19 months and are in the 'unexplained category'... The clomid experience was OK except for my appetite disappeared and stomach was upset (I really didn't mind the no appetite part ;) Nice to have some girls in the same situation to lament with!


----------



## gingerbaby

Hello ladies....I want to echo everyone's clomid rants....I feel like I am I. a bad mood and pissy from sun up to sun down. The clomid also diminishes my sex drive which DH thinks is funny that we are taking drugs for conception and all I want to do is eat( so hungry) and sleep. I have managed to keep my workout routine this cycle so I feel a lot better about my body. Okay well enjoy your weekend ladies.


----------



## Blondie87

So because of timing, I am going in next Friday, the 15th, for a follie scan. If I have a good one, we are going to trigger and do the IUI that day. If not, we will do it Monday and Tuesday on CD 16 and 17.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Sooo.....I just had the HSG test done yesterday. I definitely made a mistake when I agreed to let another Dr., whom I've never seen, perform the test. :dohh: 

To begin with, she was over 30 minutes late. The technicians in Radiology had to keep calling up the OB/GYN clinic asking where the Dr. was, and they just kept getting told that she'd be there shortly. Fortunately, I didn't have anywhere else I had to be, so I was fine with waiting.

But when the Dr finally arrived, it was obvious that she was in a huge hurry. She barely introduced herself to me, and definitely lacked communication skills. Rather than asking the techs for the various tools she needed (gloves, lubricant, speculem (sp?), etc) she just rummaged around for everything herself; never even telling the 2 techs that were there what she was looking for. They just had to guess. Then when she inserted the speculem, she didn't even tell me she was about to; and it was the wrong size, so she just shoved it in, and kept pushing on it. I literally jumped off the damned table. When she realized that hadn't worked so well, rather than asking for another size, she just took that one out and tried it again. All of this while the techs are telling her they have another size! 

Once she finally used the correct sized speculem that wasn't so bad. However, the techs had to tell me everything she was saying because she was so quiet, and even they couldn't understand half of what she was saying. They said, "You're going to feel a small pinch because she's doing something to your cervix." "Something"??? Well whatever she did, it hurt like hell, and then she walked away to find something else. I'm assuming she had put something in place since the previous "pinching" pain was still there, and only increasing by the second. When she finally got the catheter (sp?) she also didn't warn me she was going to insert it, so once again, I wasn't prepared for that. And she also just jammed that in. Even the techs knew she was doing this wrong because they kept looking back and for at each other, then back at me; asking me if I was alright. Of course I said I was becuase what were they going to do about? Stop the test? That wouldn't work. I needed it done. 

Anyway, once she stopped shoving things around inside of me, the rest of the test wasn't that bad. I can definitely see how many people have said it isn't a big deal and really isn't painful. Of course when you have a Dr whose taking their time, it shouldn't be painful. After they finished the test, the Dr told me to come upsairs to the OB/GYN clinic to see her so we could go over the results. So I hike myself to the other side of the hospital (in much pain I might add), go up to the third floor, only to find out that I'm not supposed to be there. The nurses informed me that all I need to do is make an appointment with my regular OB/GYN to go over the results! GRRRRRRR........ :growlmad:

So to finish off my story, there was no cramping. Severe stabbing pains, yes. When I got home, I told my fiance about the whole thing, cried for a bit because the pain was pretty intense and then I slept for the next several hours because the Advil I was taking wasn't helping at all. I also quickly learned that I couldn't sleep on my left side because that was where most of the pain was originating from. And now today I'm still in a significant amount of pain. :sad2:

I just want to explain that I was definitely not being a baby about this whole thing. I've had a tattoo, body peircings; I've broken a toe, I've twisted my akles repeatedly, I've had a wisdom tooth cut out of my mouth while I was concious and could feel most of the pain; and I have completely destroyed cartiledge in one of my knees. I've had Dr's tell me repeatedly that I have a very high pain tolerance. So I definitely didn't expect this test to be anything I couldn't handle. I was definitely wrong.

Ok...done with my rant now.


----------



## BellaDonna818

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join in? I am new to this forum and having my first IUI this month! Took 25mg clomid days 3-7 and had my CD10 scan today. I only have 1 dominant follie at 12mm and go back on CD14. I am cautiously optimistic about this whole thing, trying not to get my hopes up but excited that it might actually work. We have been TTC for 19 months and are in the 'unexplained category'... The clomid experience was OK except for my appetite disappeared and stomach was upset (I really didn't mind the no appetite part ;) Nice to have some girls in the same situation to lament with!

Welcome, Harvest! I'm pretty new myself. Hopefully having my first IUI done next month. Good luck with your's this month!! :D


----------



## IrishGirl

Awe hun im sooooooo sorry about that crappy doc and your bad experience BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO them grrrrrrrrr.Massive hugs hun xoxoxoxJust think 1 step closer to a bfp:)Also NO your not being a baby !!!You had a really bad experience hun xoxoxox


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks IrishGirl. I'm pretty much the type of person that can just hold it all in when I'm in pain and no one is the wiser, so I get pretty annoyed with myself when that isn't the case. lol That's the reason for my saying I wasn't being a baby about it. ;) And yeah, I keep reminding myself that this is a necessary step towards having a baby; but without any immediate gratification, it's difficult. Suffice it to say, I'm just very much glad it's over, and I shouldn't have to have one done again. And if i do, then I'm definitely going to insist on seeing my regular Dr.


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks Bella Donna, sorry to hear hear you had such a tough time with your HSG. Hopefully it cleared the way for your BFP!


----------



## IrishGirl

Welcome Harvest:)hope your doin well:)


----------



## gingerbaby

*Bella- I am sorry you had such a bad experience with your HSG!

As far as the rest of you ladies good luck with your BFP...Im on the last night of my Clomid. We did cycle days 2-6 this time to give them more time for growth. I pray the second time's a charm. Enjoy the rest of your weekends!*


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi everyone :wave:

so i am ending my awesome vacation now, where i thought every little about all this LTTTC crap. wow, that was nice! i was so busy, i didn't have time to think and was distracted my all my friends and fam. now i wish that i was in the 2WW during this but no, I am Oing today (I am pretty sure) 3 days early....:growlmad: i got a smiley the morning after my last PM dose of clomid! i can't believe that. it is like the last dose didn't even have time to do anything. but, such is life. the bad thing is DH is not on vaca with me. so we haven't BDed this cycle yet. good news is i am going home now and will be home tonight. so, hopefully we can catch the eggy. i called my RE and i am going in for a scan and b/w tomorrow AM so hopefully we can figure out if I did O early.
anyway, i am guessing it will be too late for IUI. this is our first cycle TTC after our ectopic and i was really ready to start again so this is a little upsetting but i am trying not to let it get the best of me. we still might have a chance. and i took the vaca, it is not like we are a military family or someone that has to travel a lot for work. so we are pretty lucky. so far, we have had 19 straight cycles of great timed BD or BD/IUI.

hope the rest of you are doing well. i don't know if this is true with everyone else but it seems like the side effects of clomid are less the more cycles i go on.:thumbup:


----------



## Bella2223

Hi ladies hoping to join. I am having my first IUI this month. DH and I have been trying to conceive for a few years had a few ectopics back in 2008 and nothing since. Last month was our first month of injectibles (menopur) and timed BD, but sadly af arrived. This month I am taking Femara CD3-7 and follistim CD5-7 go in for u/s on day 7 (14 April). Really nervous and hoping IUI works for us (DH has abnormal shaped sperm that make them have bad mobility) so hopefully the IUI will give them the jumpstart they need! Good luck to us all!!


----------



## AshleyTTC

gingerbaby said:


> Hello ladies....I want to echo everyone's clomid rants....I feel like I am I. a bad mood and pissy from sun up to sun down. The clomid also diminishes my sex drive which DH thinks is funny that we are taking drugs for conception and all I want to do is eat( so hungry) and sleep. I have managed to keep my workout routine this cycle so I feel a lot better about my body. Okay well enjoy your weekend ladies.

I've felt the same way since the ovidrel injection a week ago, but instead of nonstop pissy moods I fluctuate from being really baby crazy, super happy, and interested in nothing but looking at baby cradles, jumpers, and other things (which I am wayyyy too early for) -- and THEN being extremely mad over the stupidest stuff. And of course hearing the patronizing "you're just being hormonal," even if true, sets me through the roof, lol. 

The hunger is FINALLY subsiding at 8 days post injection 7 days post ovulation. I was shocked yesterday when I got on the scale and found I'd actually lost 3 pounds instead of gaining -- I guess the nausea counteracted the hunger and cravings enough so that even though I was eating McD fries and stuff on occasion it was in small quantities. 

I do feel like the hormones are finally starting to leave my system.... I did a HPT two days ago, 5DPO, even though way too early, just to see if HCG still in system from trigger. Had faint positive. Did it again this morning and positive was super super faint, barely there. Which makes me think that any tests that become positive in the next week are for real. But then again I wonder if testing early is even a good idea, apparently 50-60% of pregnancies spontaneously miscarry in the days leading up to your expected period. Which makes me think maybe I should just wait. It would break my heart to think I succeeded and then miscarry all in just a few days. 

Go in at 8DPO for b/w (tomorrow) to check progesterone levels and get a baseline beta HCG. 

:dust:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Since I was still in considerable pain this morning, I called the Dr to make sure everything is ok. The nurse spoke with one of the Dr's then called me back. She said that he thinks this is normal, but she's still going to speak to my Dr as well; then call me back again. But as a side bonus, she said she was looking at my chart and they had noted that my tubes were all clear! :) So at least that's a positive note. Now I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back again and let me know if they're calling in pain meds for me. But I just wanted to share the good news with someone. :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Ladies, had another scan this morning and my follie is at 15mm. Going back on Wednesday for another scan and if I haven't had my surge yet they will give me a trigger and do the IUI on Thursday! I can't wait :)


----------



## gingerbaby

*Bella- I am sorry you are in pain but that is Awesome your tubes are all clear! Feel better!

Harvest- Fingers crossed and prayers going up for a successful and sticky BFP! 15mm is a great size follie since you have not surged yet! Good luck and keep us posted! 

I have my midcycle on Wednesday and am so nervous..my RE did my meds on day 2-6 this past time and I have no idea why he mixed it up or the outcome he is hoping for. He is just as frustrated as I am that it did not work last time I had 3 follies 1 on left was 1.2, 2 on right at 1.9 and 2.2. I will just have to keep praying that the 2nd times the charm. Good luck to all of you and Ill come back to chat your ears off after Wednesday!*


----------



## CanAmFam

Ill be getting IUI on april 26th if i score some follicles. here goes nothing.


----------



## Springy

BellaDonna818 said:


> Since I was still in considerable pain this morning, I called the Dr to make sure everything is ok. The nurse spoke with one of the Dr's then called me back. She said that he thinks this is normal, but she's still going to speak to my Dr as well; then call me back again. But as a side bonus, she said she was looking at my chart and they had noted that my tubes were all clear! :) So at least that's a positive note. Now I'm waiting for the nurse to call me back again and let me know if they're calling in pain meds for me. But I just wanted to share the good news with someone. :)

Bella - I'm SO sorry you had such a bad time with the HSG! But YAY to the fact your tubes are both open!!!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

CanAmFam said:


> Ill be getting IUI on april 26th if i score some follicles. here goes nothing.

Aww, I was hoping to see you get your BFP this month! I'm so sorry girl!

Well, here's to a "productive" April!! Sending you big follicle growth vibes!!

If my AF ever decides to arrive, I will be injecting, swallowing and being probed all month long with ya! :haha: Argh!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Harvest & CanAmFam - Good luck with your IUI's!! :D *Fx'd*:dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you. 

DH and I started TTC 4 years ago (unexplained infertility), clomid worked first time last April but ended in a m/c at 11 weeks. I have since had a further 5 cycles of failed cycles of clomid and am due to start IUI this week. I have taken clomid on CDs 2, 4 & 6 this month, as I overstimulate on 5 tablets. My first scan is booked for 9.15am on Wednesday CD 11. I am trying to stay positive about it all really but not getting my hopes up too much!

I am looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing experiences. 

Kel x


----------



## 1hopefull

Bella- yeah for open tubes! hope you feel better soon...

dizzikel- welcome! sorry for your loss. :hugs: hope clomid and IUI does the trick.

Well, i have good news. i didn't O early! i guess the clomid can cause LH surges before you O surge. yesterday i had one follie at 24mm. there was smaller ones, the largest of those was 14mm but that is probably not mature enough. i took my trigger last night and had the IUI this AM! :happydance: DH counts weren't great but hopefully are enough. FX 

baby dust to all


----------



## gingerbaby

1Hopeful- Good luck and baby dust your way. I will be sending prayers up and keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I go in first thing tomorrow morning for my day 11 scan. Wierd thing is my OPK is just about positive - i am guessing it will be positive in the morning. Not sure what that will mean. Hoping it doesn't mean we are too late to do an IUI this month.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Ladies, had another scan this morning and my follie is at 15mm. Going back on Wednesday for another scan and if I haven't had my surge yet they will give me a trigger and do the IUI on Thursday! I can't wait :)

Im in the same position as you - had my day 13 scan today and it was 19mm so they think I need one more day. Unfortunately no other follicles for me this month - clearly clomid isn't working with me!! 

I think they will trigger tomorrow, if I don't go on my own today, and then IUI will be Thurs and Fri.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

1hopefull - Finger crossed for you! :)

I had my day 11 scan but am thinking I may really be on day 12 or 13. I had 3 follicles between 16.92-21.22. Will be doing OPKs at home and if not positive by wednesday afternoon we'll do the trigger shot. IUI THIS WEEK!!! :) :) Bring it on!




1hopefull said:


> Bella- yeah for open tubes! hope you feel better soon...
> 
> dizzikel- welcome! sorry for your loss. :hugs: hope clomid and IUI does the trick.
> 
> Well, i have good news. i didn't O early! i guess the clomid can cause LH surges before you O surge. yesterday i had one follie at 24mm. there was smaller ones, the largest of those was 14mm but that is probably not mature enough. i took my trigger last night and had the IUI this AM! :happydance: DH counts weren't great but hopefully are enough. FX
> 
> baby dust to all


----------



## Harvest2009

Good luck this week Springy and 31and trying! I guess we will all be in the same boat this week. I am really excited to do our first IUI even if I only have 1 follicle, 1 is all it takes right? Gotta keep those positive thoughts going, in 2 weeks we could all be preggers :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Positive OPK today at noon :) going in tomorrow morning to do the IUI. Here's to hoping more than one rupture to increase the odds. Round 2 :)

Ladies -maybe this will be our month.


----------



## 1hopefull

Harvest2009 said:


> Good luck this week Springy and 31and trying! I guess we will all be in the same boat this week. I am really excited to do our first IUI even if I only have 1 follicle, 1 is all it takes right? Gotta keep those positive thoughts going, in 2 weeks we could all be preggers :)

I got pregnant on my last clomid and IUI cycle with only 1 follie, so yes it only takes one!!! good thing too, cause I only have 1 this cycle as well.

FX


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies :wave:

i haven't been on much lately as i've been trying to not obsess this time around, lol. i have a quick question, i just took my last dose of clomid on sunday night and i'm STILL having some bad ovarian pain. i barely had any pain last cycle, but this time yesterday and today have been like uuughhh. is that normal? has anyone else had this?

good luck springy and 31 :flower:


----------



## AshleyTTC

I got my blood results after my first IUI.... It was taken yesterday at 8dpo, iui.... I am really sad. I thought I just had to have ovulation inducted due to irregular menses... Didn't think I was so "off..." My progesterone is .3 ng! 10 is normal..... They even considered a lab error initially as it was so low.... 

I am only 27, my progesterone levels are apparently like menopausal... My hcg was 7 and so I was started on progesterone suppositories today just on case by some miracle I got pregnant on this cycle... Had hcg trigger 9 days ago so might be false positive but better safe than sorry... Miscarriages run in family. 

But this is a real blow, as it means I will need even more hormones and am being sent to an RE..... All this indicates I will be in for a long haul and make me wonder what else is wrong.... 

It is not a short luteal phase as I have a 14-15 day luteal phase, and it isn't lack of FSH as my follicle was nice and big before ovulation. Ovulation prompted by trigger and confirmed via ultrasound.... 

Has anyone else had really low luteal phase progesterone? What was done, what happened, what were you told?

:cry:


----------



## 1hopefull

Ashley- :hugs: so sorry about your results. are they sure it isnt an error? i had my progesterone tested once and it was low, 8.4 ng/ml. But my RE told me not to worry about it because it is not completely reliable and it is made in 4 hr spurts so we could have caught it at a low point. she put me on crinone (progesterone suppositories) starting the day after O just in case i am low. i don't have a short luteal, like 12-14 days... sorry, that is probably not much help.

my ob/gyn did the progesterone and told me i didn't ovulate with that level. i was crushed. then i went to the RE and she told me what i said above.... i don't know if this is coming from your ob/gyn but maybe an RE will have a better understanding of this and what it means. i would think that if they saw your follie on the u/s and they saw it burst that you ovulated.... my RE did tell me that my egg might not be mature enough so that is why she put me on clomid....

:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Thanks ladies for all the support and I'm now remaining positive that my 1 follicle is "THE ONE"!!!!! 

They triggered today with the hCG so I'm set for IUI Thursday and Friday. Soon to be in the dreaded TWW but am glad there are several of us in it together.

Fx'd this is our month and sending out lots of babydust to everyone!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

1hopefull said:


> Bella- yeah for open tubes! hope you feel better soon...
> 
> dizzikel- welcome! sorry for your loss. :hugs: hope clomid and IUI does the trick.
> 
> Well, i have good news. i didn't O early! i guess the clomid can cause LH surges before you O surge. yesterday i had one follie at 24mm. there was smaller ones, the largest of those was 14mm but that is probably not mature enough. i took my trigger last night and had the IUI this AM! :happydance: DH counts weren't great but hopefully are enough. FX
> 
> baby dust to all

Hi hopefull,

Thanks for your support hun. It is encouraging to hear that IUI worked first time for you but sorry it ended in an ect :hugs:

My scan went well this morning:
Rt Ov-*1x16mm* 1x11mm, 1x11mm & 1x10mm
Lt ov -*1x16.5mm*
End was 7.8mm 

The fertility nurse said that all is looking good. I expected that because I had 5 follies they would cancel the iui, but apparently not, as they only expect the two larger follies to grow big enough to pop. So I am back tomorrow morning for another scan and all being well the IUI will take place on Saturday. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kel x


----------



## Touch the Sky

good luck springy!!


----------



## Harvest2009

Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.

FX for everyone!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest and Springy - Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :)

I had my IUI this morning. It went well. 53 million little hubby's so here's to hoping one of the 53mil find their way to one of the 2/3 eggs. :)



Harvest2009 said:


> Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> FX for everyone!


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck girls!!


----------



## gingerbaby

Hi guys!!! Okay so today's ultrasound update: Great news! I have the most follicles I have had yet! This is our 2nd IUI month and 3rd drug therapy month. I have 6 total follicles...1.4, 1.2, 1.2, 1.2, 1.0, 1.0. I am only CD10 and am super excited that I have that many. I usually have 3 max. I am so hopeful but trying not to get my hopes up to high. Should O by the end of the weekend....Well ladies good luck and baby dust! I will pray this is all of our BFP cycles! :0)


----------



## 1hopefull

31andTrying said:


> Harvest and Springy - Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :)
> 
> I had my IUI this morning. It went well. 53 million little hubby's so here's to hoping one of the 53mil find their way to one of the 2/3 eggs. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> FX for everyone!Click to expand...

holy moly! 53 mil and 2/3 eggs! sounds like you have a great chance!!!!!!!

gingerbaby- wow, 6 follies! will they cancel your cycle if you get to many mature (multiple risk?) i know some clinics do that. hope everything works out.

seems like there are a lot of IUIs this week. good luck girls. glad their will be a lot of us in the 2WW. i am 2dpo and already going crazy. usually it takes me a week to do that. but i feel so excited and hopeful (even with our sad numbers of 8 mil spermies and 1 follie). is it time to POAS yet?


----------



## gingerbaby

Hopeful- I am pretty excited about it....I have a second mid cycle ultrasound on Friday morning to determine what the course of action is. There is a fear and possibility of them canceling. I am just praying that they don't and we get our :bfp: Good luck again ladies!I will try to keep everyone posted after Friday.


----------



## 1hopefull

praying for you gingerbaby. hope you get to do this cycle. FX


----------



## tryforbaby2

AshleyTTC said:


> I got my blood results after my first IUI.... It was taken yesterday at 8dpo, iui.... I am really sad. I thought I just had to have ovulation inducted due to irregular menses... Didn't think I was so "off..." My progesterone is .3 ng! 10 is normal..... They even considered a lab error initially as it was so low....
> 
> I am only 27, my progesterone levels are apparently like menopausal... My hcg was 7 and so I was started on progesterone suppositories today just on case by some miracle I got pregnant on this cycle... Had hcg trigger 9 days ago so might be false positive but better safe than sorry... Miscarriages run in family.
> 
> But this is a real blow, as it means I will need even more hormones and am being sent to an RE..... All this indicates I will be in for a long haul and make me wonder what else is wrong....
> 
> It is not a short luteal phase as I have a 14-15 day luteal phase, and it isn't lack of FSH as my follicle was nice and big before ovulation. Ovulation prompted by trigger and confirmed via ultrasound....
> 
> Has anyone else had really low luteal phase progesterone? What was done, what happened, what were you told?
> 
> :cry:

My progesterone was 12.8 after ovulation when it shouldve been 15 after ovulation or higher and over 20 if pregnant. I was put on suppositories 3x a day vaginally. My second cycle of IUI and second cycle of suppositories, I got pregnant and it rose my progesterone to a healthy level of >20.

Yours does sound awfully low, hopefully they will put you on some super absorbing form of progesterone.

Good Luck to you!



Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies :wave:
> 
> i haven't been on much lately as i've been trying to not obsess this time around, lol. i have a quick question, i just took my last dose of clomid on sunday night and i'm STILL having some bad ovarian pain. i barely had any pain last cycle, but this time yesterday and today have been like uuughhh. is that normal? has anyone else had this?
> 
> good luck springy and 31 :flower:


xoxoxoxoxoxo!

Hey girlfriend!

My first cycle of clomid I had NO cramps whatsoever.....last cycle (second cycle) I had strong cramps! 

As always....thinking of you! :winkwink:



31andTrying said:


> Harvest and Springy - Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :)
> 
> I had my IUI this morning. It went well. 53 million little hubby's so here's to hoping one of the 53mil find their way to one of the 2/3 eggs. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> FX for everyone!Click to expand...

I think you have fabulous chances! 

Here's some hope for you!

My last IUI March 18th, we had 10.5 million sperm 91% motility....have no idea on follies as I wasn't being monitored via ultrasound. I think only one follie.

Anywho.....even with minimal sperm, 1% morphology and less than 5% of conceiving through IUI, it worked!

Good Luck to you!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Holy cramps tonight! I think I had them the night of the IUI last month also but they seem much stronger this time. Almost unbearable. I hope there isn't anything wierd going on. Did you ladies have strong cramps the day/night of your IUI?


----------



## gingerbaby

*31andTrying- I did not have cramps last IUI. I wouldn't let it stress you they did poke around alot down there this past week. :0) I hope you get to feeling better...if you are really concerned call your nurse or RE's office...I know my RE and his nurses are always more than willing to help me out with any crazy questions I can come up with.*


----------



## AshleyTTC

Gingerbaby, that sounds great! As long as they don't have to cancel for risk of multiples sounds like you have a great shot!

1hopeful and tryforbaby2, thank you for your responses and advice. My doctor has called labcorp, at my request, and asked that they retest the sample. Drawing more blood tomorrow to see how progesterone is doing -- laying here with a 50 mg suppository in as I write... Sorry tmi... Twice a day. Was shocked that 20 of the, were only 15 dollars.

My ob states this is outside his specialty area-- it was ok at first because I was considered fairly easy, lack of ovulation was believed to be due to some other factors, and with a trigger all would be good.... Guess not! Apparently .31 is progesterone cutoff to cause menstruation, likely why I have been solo irregular and infrequent. (lab states at 8dpo I was at .3)

Bought an ova cue monitor to go with clear blue, am planning on doing another iui at same place with higher trigger and progesterone while I wait to get in with an RE, will have more baseline info and maybe will get lucky... Plus this last cycle tech icily could have taken because I got on progesterone at 9dpo... But apparently even with that chances are minuscule for this cycle.

1hopeful - reading through your LTTC journal was very informative and comforting, I am doing this whatever it takes... However long.... Seeing someone else and their ability to deal, process, and so forth is very helpful.


----------



## Mallow9

Sending good thoughts to all of you!:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

2nd iui yesterday!! Now In the dreaded two...


Gl ladies


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy.... How you making out?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Swepakepa3 said:


> 2nd iui yesterday!! Now In the dreaded two...
> 
> 
> Gl ladies

Looks like we are on the exact same schedule again this month :) Did they keep your dose of the Femara the same this month?


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Harvest and Springy - Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :)
> 
> I had my IUI this morning. It went well. 53 million little hubby's so here's to hoping one of the 53mil find their way to one of the 2/3 eggs. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> FX for everyone!Click to expand...

Fingers Crossed!!!!!! 53 million is a great count :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes 5mg


----------



## Springy

1hopefull said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Harvest and Springy - Good luck tomorrow!!!!! :)
> 
> I had my IUI this morning. It went well. 53 million little hubby's so here's to hoping one of the 53mil find their way to one of the 2/3 eggs. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> Had my last scan this morning, follicle is up to 20mm and ready for action! They also measured my LH and said that I was surging so no need for a trigger shot. On to IUI tomorrow, I am so nervous but excited at the same time.
> 
> FX for everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy moly! 53 mil and 2/3 eggs! sounds like you have a great chance!!!!!!!
> 
> gingerbaby- wow, 6 follies! will they cancel your cycle if you get to many mature (multiple risk?) i know some clinics do that. hope everything works out.
> 
> seems like there are a lot of IUIs this week. good luck girls. glad their will be a lot of us in the 2WW. i am 2dpo and already going crazy. usually it takes me a week to do that. but i feel so excited and hopeful (even with our sad numbers of 8 mil spermies and 1 follie). is it time to POAS yet?Click to expand...

8 million is still a great number! My clinic said they only need 5 million so you have 3 million extra and remember the advice given to me - it only takes ONE good egg :) What are you going to do during your TWW to keep busy!?


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Holy cramps tonight! I think I had them the night of the IUI last month also but they seem much stronger this time. Almost unbearable. I hope there isn't anything wierd going on. Did you ladies have strong cramps the day/night of your IUI?

I had them last month on the first night of the IUI and when I mentioned it to the doctor on the day 2 of IUI she said it was totally normal!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Question for you ladies. I should know this but I don't. If I had a negative OPK Tuesday morning, a positive OPK at 11am on Tuesday, positive again on Wednesday (insert IUI here)... no pun intended... ha ha :) Then this morning the OPK is negative. What day do you consider ovulation to have happened? Yesterday? I did my BBT this month but it doesn't look right. There wasn't a large increase or drop.


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Springy.... How you making out?

IUI this morning so I'm a day behind this cycle but still close enough that we can experience all of the dreaded TWW together again! 

Let's hope that this month is successful for all of us :)


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies! I am new to this thread. Good luck to all of you that just had your IUI's. 

31 and Trying - Since you got multiple positive OPKs on different days I think it looks very promising that you ovulated Wednesday (or Thursday (today) since the LH surge tells you that you will be ovulating within 24 hours). As far as the temps...if it were me, I would rely more on the OPK tests and when you ovulated in previous cycles. Personally, I think your IUI was perfect timing. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Question for you ladies. I should know this but I don't. If I had a negative OPK Tuesday morning, a positive OPK at 11am on Tuesday, positive again on Wednesday (insert IUI here)... no pun intended... ha ha :) Then this morning the OPK is negative. What day do you consider ovulation to have happened? Yesterday? I did my BBT this month but it doesn't look right. There wasn't a large increase or drop.

Definitely think you ovulated on Wednesday as your first positive was then which was probably as the LH surge started and then your positive on Wednesday could be when your LH was on its way down. The fact that it was negative today indicates you ovulated between Tuesday and Wednesday so don't stress - your IUI was perfectly timed :)


----------



## Springy

Had my first IUI for this month this morning! 321 million sperm with 99% motitility! DH wanted to know if that was a record and was of course so proud of himself for those numbers! Now if just one of those millions could find the egg we would be all set :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Sound like everything went really well Springy! those are some great numbers. I am anxiously waiting for my appointment this afternoon and am a little concerned because I had some ovulation pains last night, I hope we aren't too late :(


----------



## Harvest2009

31andTrying said:


> Question for you ladies. I should know this but I don't. If I had a negative OPK Tuesday morning, a positive OPK at 11am on Tuesday, positive again on Wednesday (insert IUI here)... no pun intended... ha ha :) Then this morning the OPK is negative. What day do you consider ovulation to have happened? Yesterday? I did my BBT this month but it doesn't look right. There wasn't a large increase or drop.

I am questioning our timing this month too 31, my chart is way off of normal and I had a pos OPK yesterday with ovulation pains last night. Our IUI isn't until this afternoon :dohh: Hoping that the egg sticks around long enough, Fx! Sounds like your IUI was perfectly timed, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Sound like everything went really well Springy! those are some great numbers. I am anxiously waiting for my appointment this afternoon and am a little concerned because I had some ovulation pains last night, I hope we aren't too late :(


Harvest2009 - good luck this afternoon! I had cramping yesterday too so I think its a sign of your body getting ready for ovulation. Remember those eggs CAN last for 24 hours and with IUI the sperm don't have far to travel to meet them. 

Let us know how the IUI goes :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

wow springy, those are great numbers!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

the way the Dr explained it is that the LH surge happens and then within 24 hrs the egg is released. It can then be sustained for up to 24 hours so you should still be safe today. My IUI was pretty much exactly 24 hours after my first positive OPK. I think you and I are ok. 

What I'm not sure on is if I count the day of my first OPK as ovulation day or if you count it as the day after your first positive OPK. Doesn't matter I guess because I am vowing (and have vowed to my sister) that I will not test prior to 2 weeks after the IUI. :)



Harvest2009 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies. I should know this but I don't. If I had a negative OPK Tuesday morning, a positive OPK at 11am on Tuesday, positive again on Wednesday (insert IUI here)... no pun intended... ha ha :) Then this morning the OPK is negative. What day do you consider ovulation to have happened? Yesterday? I did my BBT this month but it doesn't look right. There wasn't a large increase or drop.
> 
> I am questioning our timing this month too 31, my chart is way off of normal and I had a pos OPK yesterday with ovulation pains last night. Our IUI isn't until this afternoon :dohh: Hoping that the egg sticks around long enough, Fx! Sounds like your IUI was perfectly timed, I wouldn't worry!Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> the way the Dr explained it is that the LH surge happens and then within 24 hrs the egg is released. It can then be sustained for up to 24 hours so you should still be safe today. My IUI was pretty much exactly 24 hours after my first positive OPK. I think you and I are ok.
> 
> What I'm not sure on is if I count the day of my first OPK as ovulation day or if you count it as the day after your first positive OPK. Doesn't matter I guess because I am vowing (and have vowed to my sister) that I will not test prior to 2 weeks after the IUI. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Harvest2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies. I should know this but I don't. If I had a negative OPK Tuesday morning, a positive OPK at 11am on Tuesday, positive again on Wednesday (insert IUI here)... no pun intended... ha ha :) Then this morning the OPK is negative. What day do you consider ovulation to have happened? Yesterday? I did my BBT this month but it doesn't look right. There wasn't a large increase or drop.
> 
> I am questioning our timing this month too 31, my chart is way off of normal and I had a pos OPK yesterday with ovulation pains last night. Our IUI isn't until this afternoon :dohh: Hoping that the egg sticks around long enough, Fx! Sounds like your IUI was perfectly timed, I wouldn't worry!Click to expand...Click to expand...

It would be 2 weeks from your IUI date as that is the day they believe the egg is actually released, so you're looking at April 27 and I'm looking at April 28. I am NOT testing before the 28th .... last month it just upset me. As hard as it is I'm also not going to symptom spot - just relax and enjoy the two weeks.!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck ladies!! my two weeks will be on the 26th!! and i'm going to try my best not to test before then either

lets hope atleat 1/3 get a (+) but lets hope for 3/3!! lets go little sperms get to work!


----------



## 1hopefull

it is hard for me to keep up with everyone's IUI and test dates. it seems like there is a bunch of us that are close. do you guys want to keep a list for this month. to help root each other on? i can put together one if people are interested...

like
_________________________________________________________________________________________
*April IUI Club*

1Hopefull, Clomid/IUI/Trigger/Prog, beta April 25

Swepakepa3, IUI/Femara, test Apr 26

31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27

Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28

Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta April 29

dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30

gingerbaby, Clomid/Estrace/IUI/Antibiotic/Prog, awaiting IUI, tentative test May 2

Sunshine - Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Awaiting IUI. tentative test May 3

Bepaisley- First IUI BFN :hugs: awaiting AF to start next cycle

AshleyTTC,


----------



## Harvest2009

Sounds like a good idea Hopeful, a list would be great. Nothing like being able to help each other through that tough 2ww! 

Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Progesterone Beta April 28 

Had my IUI today with just over 1 million swimmers with 99% motility. I guess those numbers are pretty good? Not too sure as this was our first time. It went well, not too uncomfortable or anything, similar to a pap. 
My Dr also put me on progesterone suppositories as my luteal phase has been know to be a bit on the short side (around 10 days). Anyone ever been on that before? Know of any side effects? 
Now it is on to the dreaded 2ww! Oh well lots going on to keep my mind occupied, and if it doesn't work out there is always next month :)

Hope you are all keeping well, FX for everyone!


----------



## Springy

1hopefull said:


> it is hard for me to keep up with everyone's IUI and test dates. it seems like there is a bunch of us that are close. do you guys want to keep a list for this month. to help root each other on? i can put together one if people are interested...
> 
> like
> _________________________________________________________________________________________
> *April IUI Club*
> 
> Springy
> 
> Swepakepa3, IUI/Femara, test Apr 26
> 
> Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Progesterone, Beta April 28
> 
> 1Hopefull, IUI/Clomid/Progesterone, beta April 25

Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta April 29


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Good luck ladies!! my two weeks will be on the 26th!! and i'm going to try my best not to test before then either
> 
> lets hope atleat 1/3 get a (+) but lets hope for 3/3!! lets go little sperms get to work!

Definitely agree with this - hopefully at least one of us gets the BFP this month and it would be even better if it was all of us!!


----------



## 1hopefull

ok i put the names in the recent posts. sorry if i missed anyone. please let me know updates, corrections etc. i will put them in test order when the list is updated better.

FX


----------



## gingerbaby

Hopeful: Okay so heres my protocol! LOL....If we go by all my recent cycles I should be able to POAS on May 2nd. That is just a guess though as we have not done our IUI yet. Good luck everyone!!!

Clomid 150mg days 2-6 
Estrace day7-positive OPK(which I have yet to get...pretty sure it will be Saturday or Sunday) 
Crinone(progesterone gel stuff) 
Oh and let's not forget the antibiotic Doxyciclene....(I was told it was all mandatory with all IUI patients at the clinic I use.


----------



## dizzikel

Can I please join you?

dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test 30 April


----------



## Springy

Good Morning Ladies! Question for you .... has anyone experienced brownish/red discharge the day of an IUI?? I have another one scheduled for later today so I'm going to ask the Dr about it ... but I didn't have this either time last month so it concerns me!


----------



## 1hopefull

yes, small amounts of spotting are common. my nurse usually tells me, 'oh, i see a bit of spotting, you might want to put on a pad/liner.' as long as it is light, i don't think it is a bit deal. they said it is just because the cervix is very vascularized during this time, and pushing the catheter through can cause some minor bleeding.

good luck with #2 today!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> Good Morning Ladies! Question for you .... has anyone experienced brownish/red discharge the day of an IUI?? I have another one scheduled for later today so I'm going to ask the Dr about it ... but I didn't have this either time last month so it concerns me!

I did have it this month and didn't last month. As soon as I went to get up off the table after the IUI there was a small amount of blood. And then a few times at home there was pinkish stuff. I am guessing it is from the catheter thouching the uterus but not sure. I have emailed my FS to find out if that was normal along with the cramping. (although your FS already answered the cramping question for me) :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Response on the spotting and cramping from my FS:
Some patients will have some spotting after the IUI -- usually just from the catheter being placed through the cervix. The uterus will often cramp in response to the IUI and to the sperm being placed. Many women also have cramping related to the ovulation. What you are describing sounds very normal and I don't think being on your feet caused any problem. With embryo transfers, studies have found LOWER pregnancy rates with bedrest!


----------



## Springy

PHEW! I always like to know that what I'm experiencing is "normal" I know the Dr told me yesterday she used a longer catheter and put it up as high as she could so maybe it pinched / scraped me a bit.

Now if they could find a vein to get blood from that would be nice .... Another issue I had this AM while at the clinic. Isn't this fun ladies?!?!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Springy said:


> Had my first IUI for this month this morning! 321 million sperm with 99% motitility! DH wanted to know if that was a record and was of course so proud of himself for those numbers! Now if just one of those millions could find the egg we would be all set :)

That's great! I really hope you get your :bfp: this month!! :D *Fx'd*


----------



## sunshine314

Good morning Ladies! I think 1hopefull has a great idea of keeping track...here is my info:

Sunshine - Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Should be testing on May 3rd (just a guess though as I haven't done IUI yet)

Good luck girls!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi all - hope you don't mind if I join in. Just got a BFN for my first IUI, I was prepared for it since I'd tested a bit early. So already past my meltdown/breakdown. I was on progesterone suppositories (prometrium) so stopped taking those today and am waiting for AF, does it usually just take 2-3 days after to start? I'm anxious to get started and also had a preplanned vacation for may 9-13 so def don't want to miss my IUI days because of that. I think I should be fine as long as AF starts. For those of you in the 2ww I know it's horrible, I was consumed by thinking about this constantly so really hoping my next wait has 1 week in vacation lol. Sigh - why can't we just be normal :(
Anyways I've been ttc since last February, have PCOS, read these forums constantly for support/success stories and just recently joined. It's great to talk with ppl that have something in common with u!


----------



## Springy

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - hope you don't mind if I join in. Just got a BFN for my first IUI, I was prepared for it since I'd tested a bit early. So already past my meltdown/breakdown. I was on progesterone suppositories (prometrium) so stopped taking those today and am waiting for AF, does it usually just take 2-3 days after to start? I'm anxious to get started and also had a preplanned vacation for may 9-13 so def don't want to miss my IUI days because of that. I think I should be fine as long as AF starts. For those of you in the 2ww I know it's horrible, I was consumed by thinking about this constantly so really hoping my next wait has 1 week in vacation lol. Sigh - why can't we just be normal :(
> Anyways I've been ttc since last February, have PCOS, read these forums constantly for support/success stories and just recently joined. It's great to talk with ppl that have something in common with u!

Welcome!!! Sorry to hear about the BFN that was me in March. Stay positive and don't stress about May already. Plus maybe being on vacation will help you relax and conceive naturally :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Ahh I always hear those stories and wish that would be ne :)
But you're right, I have no control over it so should just go with the flow and hope for the best!


----------



## gingerbaby

Bepaisley- I'm sorry about your BFN ((hugs)). I agree with Springy...enjoy your vacation. I am going to Florida to lay on the beach next week may be pushed back a day or 2 due to treatment but I'm okay with that. As far as the prometrium goes your AF should begin within 3 days after your last dose. 

Okay so I had my 2nd midcycle today I have 4 follies the lead is a 1.6 according to my nurse I'm not ready so praying I don't have a natural surge prior to Monday..I have another u/s scheduled for then she also gave me a follitism pen to inject myself starting tonight to hopefully make them bigger. I am so nervous and ready for my BFP. Has anyone done the added folitism injections after clomid????


----------



## gingerbaby

Called hubby....my shot is called follistim. I don't know if its similar to gonal- f...I will now break my rules and Google this........lol


----------



## Bepaisley

Haha let me know how that is, im hoping I do injectables next month, heard there's higher percentage chances with that!


----------



## AshleyTTC

So hi gals.... Got my blood results in this morning. I am officially NOT pregnant. My HCG, at 11 DPO, is a "2." Crushed. Though I knew it was unlikely, as at 8 DPO I learned that I have a luteal phase defect. My progesterone, which should have been a 10, was a 0.3. That was the first major blow, meaning I would never, even once I find Mr. Right (currently using donor sperm) will be able to have a child without medical assistance... Because, with that progesterone level, the lining of the uterus will never develop after ovulation, and thus even if the fertilized egg miraculously implants it will not be able to stick. 

When I learned that I rushed out to the local compounding pharmacy and picked up a filled script for progesterone suppositories. Did not want to risk losing what might be a pregnancy. So my progesterone was re-tested yesterday, and though I also learned from that test that I am not pregnant, I am looking at the silver lining -- which is that after 4 days of being on progesterone suppositories (50 mg twice a day -- compounded, bought #20 for $15 at local compounding pharmacy...) my level was a 7.7!!! RAH RAH!!!!

That is apparently really good, because it means I absorbed it, and the dose is right, even at a nice low dose, and thus next cycle, we will be doing an HCG trigger, around 350 mcg, when the follicle gets to 18-20 mm, then two days post ovulation begin these suppositories again. This will have to be the deal every cycle apparently, at least till I have to move to the next level. What an emotional roller coaster I am in for! 

So how did I absorb all of that progesterone? Well, I was told to take and only do it when I was home, and could lay down for a minimum of 1 hour. I made sure I could lay down for 2 hours.... I did it at like 8 PM and 5 AM... It was leaking all over all day even after that, so my doctor had me put a plastic covered sponge in before I got up in the morning, and leave it in for a few hours. This apparently allowed me to absorb the progesterone evenly! Of course don't try without talking to your doctor.... but its a cool way to do it with a lower dose. 

OK So I'm done with my super long post. Not pregnant. On to IUI number 2. Should start cycle within 2- 3 days now that I am done with progesterone. Then on to do all over again. Stay positive. Next time might be the lucky time. Yup. That's it... 

Good luck to all the rest of you who still have a chance at a 2011 baby! And if not, I'll be there with you next time during the 2ww and before that.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi Ashley, looks like we are cycle buddies, I stopped my suppositories today also. Isn't 11dpo early though? I thought you have to wait atleast 14 to know whether u are pregnant or not?


----------



## AshleyTTC

Bepaisley, I hope you are right. But my OB told me that urine tests are at 13-14, but blood tests can be done on 11 if super sensitive. Said that since it went from 7 to 2, I am officially not pregnant. Now I am going to re-test in a few days.... but was told this morning its a given. Knew it was a long shot once we found out the progesterone was at 0.3 8dpo... But was still hopeful. 

Did you stop the suppositories because you know you aren't pregnant -- sounds like it is instead that your doctor tell you to stop either way and then get tested in two days? Curious, because I am thinking I might need to schedule with an RE know that I know I have a luteal phase defect, rather than just someone who doesn't ovulate regularly. Best of luck.


----------



## AshleyTTC

Sorry had a few grammatical typos there, did quick reply w/o preview. Meant "told you" instead of "tell you," and meant I am re-testing myself with urine in two days.... just because you have given me a 1% doubt of the affirmative statement I was given of a BFN..... here is for wishing.


----------



## Bepaisley

Ashley my RE prescribed the suppositories o start right after the IUI as a precautionary thing, then said to test 2 weeks later and if negative to stop and wait for my pd then come in to try again. So I'm def a BFN already but normally I'd think u tested early. I guess since it'd blood work and u found out about ur other problem it's prob accurate.
I spent three months with an OB and really wish I had gone to an RE to begin with but I never really liked my OB to begin with so maybe feel out ur situation...


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea here's to hoping :) that'd be nice if u were part of the 1%
Good luck!


----------



## 1hopefull

Ashley- your beta went from 7 to 2? and you got the 2 at 11dpo? when did you get the 7? i agree with bepaisley, i think 11dpo is too early for even a blood test. i mean, i had a beta of a measly 15 at 14dpo. and i was pregnant. granted, its low but still. seems early to say definitively and take you off progesterone.

i also take the progesterone suppositories the day after the IUI until by beta which is 13/14 dpo. i take crinone which doesn't leak out but has some NASTY discharge/buildup. but you don't have to lay down after you take it...


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay so now Im officially worried. My RE called and said not to do the injections after all bc he thinks they will grow on their own like they have every other month. I think he is so afraid of multiples bigger than 3 with me bc of my family history and stuff. So now I am praying my lead follie at 1.6 and 1.4 make it to 2.0's by O. I cannot wait to go on vacation this coming week and take my mind off the whole TTC game and it will keep me sane in the first 5-7 days of my 2ww. Hope all is well with everyone and Ashley I am so sorry about your bloodwork but I am definetly with the other ladies its still to early even for blood...dont give up hope til AF arrives! ((hugs))


----------



## 1hopefull

OK, i saw that if i posted it would be on a new page so i thought i would put our testing list here so we can find it. top of page 22.

_________________________________________________________________________________________
*April IUI Club*

1Hopefull, Clomid/IUI/Trigger/Prog, beta April 25

Swepakepa3, IUI/Femara, test Apr 26

31andTrying, Femara/IUI, test Apr 27

Harvest2009-clomid/IUI/Prog, Beta April 28

Springy - Clomid/IUI Beta April 29

dizzikel - Clomid/IUI, Test Apr 30

timbithorton- Clomid/Trigger/IUI. IUI Apr 16. Test date?

gingerbaby, Clomid/Estrace/IUI/Antibiotic/Prog, awaiting IUI, tentative test May 2

Sunshine - Clomid/Trigger/IUI. Awaiting IUI. tentative test May 3

PCOSMomToOne- IUI ?. Awaiting IUI (around Apr 28)

Bepaisley- First IUI BFN :hugs: awaiting AF to start next cycle

AshleyTTC, First IUI, BFN :hugs: awaiting AF to start next cycle


----------



## AshleyTTC

I got the beta 7 on 8dpo, but I had an HCG trigger shot 9 days before that, so it wasn't unexpected. I still have a few progesterone suppositories left, I think I might take at least 1 justtttt in case my OB is wrong. Hearing that about a beta of 15 on day 14 makes me think I might still have two days left to hold out hope, as small as it might be. If it went 2, 4, 8 then it would be categorized pregnant on 14 or 15 dpo. Ah, this is probably wishful thinking, but at least it will get me till AF when all begins again... Bought a fertility microscope and ova cue oral and vaginal probe... Figure all that is less than 1 try of sperm, LOL, so if it saves me even 1 attempt it pays off, plus it let's me feel like I am doing something.... My clear blue tracker told me I ovulated like 3 days after my IUI, which flipped me out, but supposedly was likely inaccurate because of the trigger hcg injection. So I figure if I combine temperature, OPK, clear blue, microscope for ferning, ova cue to tell when ovulation is coming... Then ultrasound and the vaginal ova cue the later of which is supposed to be 98.3 percent accurate at confirming ovulation occurED. 

Dang, that sounds a little obsessive when laid out like that. Well hey, if you are going to do something as important as this... And what really could be more important than this mission? Might as well give it my all, as if I were preparing for a big case to go to trial.... 

Good luck to those still in the 2ww!


----------



## Bepaisley

Ginger, I know it's hard not to (I do it all the time and cause myself so much stress) but try to have faith in what your dr tells you. If he's a good dr he knows best. I always ovulated early, this first iui my dr didnt even have me coming in till after the days I usually ovulate without meds, and I figured with meds it should be the same if not sooner. I googled just about everything he did, and while I did not get pregnant when I look back I don't think any mistakes were made. My ovulation was delayed by the meds just like he already knew it would be...really hope your follies grow on their own!
Ashley crossing my fingers for u!! If not atleast your already somewhat prepared.

Did anyone have intense back/chest pain during this whole IUI process. This is the second time this month where I woke up with the worst chest and back pains I have felt! Almost like after my laparoscopic surgery, but even then I don't remember it being this bad! First time was about 4 days after iui...don't know if maybe I'm still having leftover pain from my lap from January, or if it's a prometrium side effect, or IUI side effect?
Gosh ever since I started this TTC journey all these meds are driving me crazy not knowing what's related to what!


----------



## gingerbaby

*Bepaisley...I know the RE knows more about this than I do...Im a tad of a control freak! LOL. I know my BFP is around the corner if not this month then next. I have faith in that. As for your intense back and chest pain I did not have this as a side effect of the IUI but my actual boobs/chest area and back hurt from the progesterone a lil more than usual! Hope you get to feeling better and I know what you mean about all the meds...Im hyper sensitive and feel everything anyway so the meds only make me more of a crazy person! Feel better and enjoy your day hun!*


----------



## Bepaisley

Trust me, im the same way! Just thought maybe if I said it then it'd calm ur nerves a bit lol 
And thanks, just waiting and hoping AF comes soon so I can start again! Been watching YouTube videos on PCOS and IUI, nice to see some good results on there! Hope you have a good day also!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I was afraid of something similar last month. I thought that if the follicles didn't get large enough by the time I ovulate that they would just be gone; like we were running out of time. My Dr said that if they don't get large enough, you don't ovulate. Them getting to the 20+ range is what causes the LH surge that causes you to ovulate.

Try not to worry - if they are 1.6 and 1.4 within one to two day they could be over 2.0. Last month mine were only around 15.9 something on day 13 and I ovulated on day 15 on my own. I try to look at it as the less chemicals I can put in my body the better. If he thinks you will ovulate on your own that is great!




gingerbaby said:


> Okay so now Im officially worried. My RE called and said not to do the injections after all bc he thinks they will grow on their own like they have every other month. I think he is so afraid of multiples bigger than 3 with me bc of my family history and stuff. So now I am praying my lead follie at 1.6 and 1.4 make it to 2.0's by O. I cannot wait to go on vacation this coming week and take my mind off the whole TTC game and it will keep me sane in the first 5-7 days of my 2ww. Hope all is well with everyone and Ashley I am so sorry about your bloodwork but I am definetly with the other ladies its still to early even for blood...dont give up hope til AF arrives! ((hugs))


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay guys so I started spotting today...I freaked out! I called the on call nurse and she said everything was fine and it just was a sign that I should ovulate soon. I am so worried that I am going to miss my window.....I second guessed reading the lines on the Clearblue OPK today and went and bought another brand and POAS again...so now Im just praying that I show positive tomorrow or Monday and did not do anything wrong. Has anyone experience ovulation spotting before? Hope and pray all is well with everyone. Thank you for listening to the rantings of a crazy woman!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi ginger, I haven't spotted before ovulation, but can you and DH BD today to cover ur bases?


----------



## gingerbaby

We were instructed by the Dr's not to BD until after IUI. It's been right at 3 days and we should IUI tomorrow.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I usually use the clear blue opks that have the digital happy face. It takes the stress out of trying to read the two lines. And, it is pretty darn cool to see the happy face :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> I usually use the clear blue opks that have the digital happy face. It takes the stress out of trying to read the two lines. And, it is pretty darn cool to see the happy face :)

I always liked the happy face ones too - took the guess work out of things :)

The past few months we have just relied on the fertility clinic to monitor my LH levels and have then them trigger ovulation with the hCG shot.


----------



## AshleyTTC

Bepaisley said:


> Did anyone have intense back/chest pain during this whole IUI process. This is the second time this month where I woke up with the worst chest and back pains I have felt! Gosh ever since I started this TTC journey all these meds are driving me crazy not knowing what's related to what!

Bepaisley -- first off, thank you for all your advice and for "being there" - you caused me to second guess the affirmative OB's statement that I am NOT pregnant b/c my beta was 2 at 11dpo.... So, I am second guessing my OB and continuing the progesterone suppositories (I have a doctor in the family, and I called him, and he said it would not do any harm to continue a few more days, just to be sure that we aren't causing a miscarriage by counting the chickens too early, so to speak...). Plus, also, someone in here stated they had a 15 beta like at 15 dpo.... so that would mean that if I hadn't implanted until like 12 days post ovulation, and if they were somehow wrong about my ovulation date by a day or so, then maybe, just maybe, it is still technically possible that I just maybe could test positive in a few days...? I am not willing to risk the thought that a miracle did occur, despite everyone saying to the contrary, and that if I discontinued the progesterone I would cause a m/c.... So, even though it is like 98% sure that the blood test's BFN was correct, I am going to re-test tomorrow, on the 18th, at what would be 15dpo.... 

Back to your question bepaisley -- I am a bit of a newbie at this, but I had extreme back pain and cramping for three to four days following my IUI... Not sure if that helps. 



gingerbaby said:


> Okay guys so I started spotting today...I freaked out! I called the on call nurse and she said everything was fine and it just was a sign that I should ovulate soon. I am so worried that I am going to miss my window.....I second guessed reading the lines on the Clearblue OPK today and went and bought another brand and POAS again...so now Im just praying that I show positive tomorrow or Monday and did not do anything wrong.

What color and how much? If it was brown and just a little it was likely ovulation spotting according to a lot of stuff online (see https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtml).... I can't wait to use my ovacue next cycle, to think that I can supposedly tell whether ovulation occurred with 98.3 accuracy just by combining the vaginal probe with the oral one sounds pretty cool... 


Alright gals, once again I wish everyone still in their TWW good luck. Thanks for being there.


----------



## Bepaisley

No problem Ashley, I'm so happy to have joined this forum also, feels like I have ppl I can "talk" and relate to now. I really do hope you get ur miracle this month and good luck testing! Still waiting for AF,really hope it comes soon so I can start moving forward again!


----------



## gingerbaby

Ashley- It was just pink and tons of CM...it only lasted for like 1 hour max. The nurse on call said I was fine. I should IUI tomorrow.....Thank you for responding and caring ladies!!! Good luck and praying for all of us!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ok girlies, I am gonna officially hop on this thread even though it looks like my cycle days are completely different from everyone elses.

I am sitting on CD2 ... but I do normally get my IUI's on CD13ish. Therefore, I could possibly have my IUI in the next week and a half :) YAHOOOO!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi ladies. I have a question.. I got a +opk (the smiley face) last night ay 830pm, then I tested again at 730am this morning and it was negative. I went to the clinic and the scan showed I had 3 mature follies, sized 30+ (!!), 20 and 18. They said we should do the iui, so i did one today and I'll have another tomorrow. Is it normal to only have a +opk for such a small amount of time?


----------



## Bepaisley

Mine always stayed positive (smiley face) for a few days which I also thought was weird...but the scans are showing exactly what's going on so I wouldn't worry about it too much...did they have you get bloodwork before the IUI to make sure all your numbers/hormones are good?


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Hi ladies. I have a question.. I got a +opk (the smiley face) last night ay 830pm, then I tested again at 730am this morning and it was negative. I went to the clinic and the scan showed I had 3 mature follies, sized 30+ (!!), 20 and 18. They said we should do the iui, so i did one today and I'll have another tomorrow. Is it normal to only have a +opk for such a small amount of time?

Scans are the most reliable way to see ovulation so trust the dr. When I was using opk I stopped testing after my first smiley face. It can remain positive for at least 24 hours - you can catch it on the way up and then on the way down. Alternatively you could have only caught it on the way down which is why yours was only + for a short time.

Pcos mom - welcome back to the IUI club! Fx'd you get to have yours done with the rest of us in April!


----------



## AshleyTTC

Gingerbaby -- well in that case, sounds like you are off to a good start, best of luck and baby dust!! 



Touch the Sky said:


> I got a +opk (the smiley face) last night ay 830pm, then I tested again at 730am this morning and it was negative. I went to the clinic and the scan showed I had 3 mature follies, sized 30+ (!!), 20 and 18. They said we should do the iui, so i did one today and I'll have another tomorrow. Is it normal to only have a +opk for such a small amount of time?

Everyone I've read states that you only need get the first positive test and then stop testing. I of course am like a testaholic, LOL and keep testing till it goes away, but I shouldn't be, I just am... 

But it is a surge, so to speak, and if you are using a digital the reading is different than an analog, so to speak (a digital only says smiley face when its high enough to trigger the smiley face; the analog shows you a line of different colors, so you can see how dark it is, rather than just a yes or no answer...). And you might have started the surge that morning, but only testing at night-time found out about it only later that night. You can buy some cheapies online that are just sticks, and then test twice a day. Or whatever your doctor recommends.... 

OK So I've quit the progesterone suppositories effective now. Gonna wait for AF to arrive and start this over again with a higher dose of HCG plus the progesterone suppositories from 2-3 days post ovulation. Ah, it was just IUI #1, I shouldn't be expecting miracles here! I'm soooo new at this, I don't know why I let myself get my hopes up SO high when the chances of succeeding so quickly are sooooo low! Human nature I guess :wacko:


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry Ashley! Trust me I know the feeling. I just got my last BFN after my first IUI on Friday, so am waiting for AF also. I actually had tested on day 10 past iui and got a positive but I guess it was still the ovidrel trigger in my system (didn't help my sanity) When I first had the IUI done I had my hopes really low because of the percentage but then I started reading "iui success story" threads and I just was SO sure it would work :/
FXd for all of us on this next cycle!


----------



## timbithorton

Hello to all you other ladies TTC. I have been on this journey for several years now. During this period in my life I have had the amazing opportunity to adopt 2 wonderful kids. They are 2 1/2 and 17 mnths. 

Now after many rounds of unsuccessful clomid treatments, we had just done ovulation induction and IUI.

I had 2/3 good sized follicles and my husbands count was 48 million with 78% motility.

Already noticing lots of breast tenderness and cramping. Is this normal?? Is it just from the Hcg injection and ovulation induction? Could it be pregnancy symptoms already or am I just crazy?

This 2ww is going to be hard!

Would be nice to hear from anyone else that just had iui this week!


----------



## gingerbaby

Timbi- welcome and I haven't had my iui yet this week but this is my 2 nd iui cycle. The trigger shot will give you tons of pregnancy symptoms so will the clomid. Good luck and FX for you!!!


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi Timbi- I had my IUI last Monday. So I am 6dpo. :happydance: 

between the trigger shot, clomid and progesterone, i have a ton of 'pregnancy symptoms' every cycle. i try to ignore them. so frustrating though.

we have a list on page 22, i will add you to it. when is your test date? do you go in for a blood test or do a HPT?


Hope everyone else is doing good. i am trying to stay busy so i don't go totally insane.

:dust:


----------



## tryforbaby2

touch the sky! Holy Canoli on your follies!!! :happydance: Those are some great sized follies! My opk's (hormones) would fluctuate from cycle to cycle; sometimes I would have long surges (+opks for days) and times where I would have a positive one minute and a few hours later negative. Thank Goodness you caught it! I have a good feeling! :winkwink:


----------



## Springy

AshleyTTC said:


> Gingerbaby -- well in that case, sounds like you are off to a good start, best of luck and baby dust!!
> 
> 
> 
> Touch the Sky said:
> 
> 
> I got a +opk (the smiley face) last night ay 830pm, then I tested again at 730am this morning and it was negative. I went to the clinic and the scan showed I had 3 mature follies, sized 30+ (!!), 20 and 18. They said we should do the iui, so i did one today and I'll have another tomorrow. Is it normal to only have a +opk for such a small amount of time?
> 
> Everyone I've read states that you only need get the first positive test and then stop testing. I of course am like a testaholic, LOL and keep testing till it goes away, but I shouldn't be, I just am...
> 
> But it is a surge, so to speak, and if you are using a digital the reading is different than an analog, so to speak (a digital only says smiley face when its high enough to trigger the smiley face; the analog shows you a line of different colors, so you can see how dark it is, rather than just a yes or no answer...). And you might have started the surge that morning, but only testing at night-time found out about it only later that night. You can buy some cheapies online that are just sticks, and then test twice a day. Or whatever your doctor recommends....
> 
> OK So I've quit the progesterone suppositories effective now. Gonna wait for AF to arrive and start this over again with a higher dose of HCG plus the progesterone suppositories from 2-3 days post ovulation. Ah, it was just IUI #1, I shouldn't be expecting miracles here! I'm soooo new at this, I don't know why I let myself get my hopes up SO high when the chances of succeeding so quickly are sooooo low! Human nature I guess :wacko:Click to expand...

Ashley you are not alone in your expectations for "miracles" with the first IUI. I was convinced it was going to work for us and that we would be done with the TTC journey and onto a long, but enjoyable 9 months....as I'm still here you can tell my first IUI wasn't successful. Keep your hopes up and believe that there is a plan in place for you and that you will get your BFP. I'm hoping that mine comes with IUI #2 but think I am more mentally prepared for a BFN this time around.


----------



## Kaylakin

Bepaisley said:


> Hi all - hope you don't mind if I join in. Just got a BFN for my first IUI, I was prepared for it since I'd tested a bit early. So already past my meltdown/breakdown. I was on progesterone suppositories (prometrium) so stopped taking those today and am waiting for AF, does it usually just take 2-3 days after to start? I'm anxious to get started and also had a preplanned vacation for may 9-13 so def don't want to miss my IUI days because of that. I think I should be fine as long as AF starts. For those of you in the 2ww I know it's horrible, I was consumed by thinking about this constantly so really hoping my next wait has 1 week in vacation lol. Sigh - why can't we just be normal :(
> Anyways I've been ttc since last February, have PCOS, read these forums constantly for support/success stories and just recently joined. It's great to talk with ppl that have something in common with u!

Hi Bepaisley! Sory about your BFN :-( I know what you mean about the meltdown. I usually have a sad day or so around the beta day and then I pick myself up and get going on the next cycle. You said before you are hoping to do injectibles next cycle. What did you do last cycle? Clomid? My latest IUI, #3 didn't work, so I'm going to do another one this month with injections instead of clomid. The only good thing with all of this fertility treatment is that I feel that I"m getting closer to something..hopefully success soon... Good luck to you this cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## Bepaisley

Hi Kayla, I tried clomid three times (without iui) and it caused cysts and didn't work. That was with my OB, now I'm with an RE and he put me on Tamoxifen, it's supp to be like clomid, I was worried cuz I hadn't heard of it and is used on cancer patients but it worked, I had an egg on each side. So I used tamoxifen and ovidrel, cycle was good but didn't work :(
I heard injectables have a 5% higher chance of working than fertility meds so every % counts right? I just would feel better trying something diff when this hasn't work, I'll do whatever the RE suggests though. Sometimes I think of going straight to IVF because i feel it will work, but I'm scared of all you have to go through, worse than that I'm scared of it not working, and then what...


----------



## Bepaisley

O and also I had back to back iuis (2 days in a row) don't know if it really makes a diff or if u wanna ask ur re about that


----------



## Kaylakin

Hm..yeah I forgot to ask him about that when I met. I met with him for an hour and prob asked every other question hahah. I will ask when I see him. He'll probably say that the research does not support it or something -- though I had heard that once, not sure if it's true or not. He usually follows the studies very closely though, so we'll see. Hm..I know exactly what you mean about going to IVF. I'm scared to go to that because it means that we have exhausted our options and that's it. Plus, if it doesn't work...then what? At least, now I have it as a last option if this doesn't work... BUT, if it isn't going to work for me anyway then why not find out sooner rather than later? It is such a tough decision. I feel better trying at least one cycle of injectibles then maybe going to IVF. My RE said that even if I don't need IVF, the worst that happens is I don't need it but I get it and I'm preggers. I can't argue with that...When do you meet with your doc to discuss the plan?


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea i have heard that a well timed iui is the same as back to back iuis also, so I think it's kinda inconclusive, but that's my drs protocol so I go with it. Although my dr is covered by my insurance his clinic is not so the clinic performs the sperm wash etc and it being done twice ends up costing me a lot :/ sigh it's all worth it if it works.
I'm waiting on AF to come so will go in on day 3 whenever it does for my scans and see what he suggests.
I totally know what u mean, if I knew for sure IVF would work I'd def wanna skip to that instead of going through cycle after cycle of disappointment only to get to that in the end anyways. Def a tough decision but I like the way you look at it. An injectables cycle or two will prepare you for IVF if necessary!


----------



## Bepaisley

Yay, got AF today, never thought I'd be so happy to see AF :)
I just didnt want it to be so delayed that my preplanned vacation interfered with going in this cycle, but should be perfect now FXd


----------



## gingerbaby

Congrats on AF Bepaisley! I am still waiting to surge. So no IUI today and hoping its later today as I to am leaving for Pensacola Tuesday or Wednesday..depending on if my body would like to cooperate.


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Congrats on AF Bepaisley! I am still waiting to surge. So no IUI today and hoping its later today as I to am leaving for Pensacola Tuesday or Wednesday..depending on if my body would like to cooperate.

Fx'd your body cooperates today and you can get your IUI later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bepaisley

Ahh hoping u surge soon! Im really looking forward to my vacation just so I'm staying busy and have my mind off everything (a bit maybe) hope the same for u!


----------



## AshleyTTC

Thanks Springy - I guess its just human nature to expect the best to occur immediately. But it has put me into a better mindset, in terms of not expecting success right away, but rather letting that be the surprise that occurs. Waiting for AF.... supposed to go on a mini-vacation in two weeks and need to figure out whether I need to cancel it or not, don't want to miss a cycle. So kind of hope it delays for three days so everyone times out well. We will see. 

Best wishes to those still waiting. I tested again this morning, at 15 DPO, and it was still negative. Even tried using the super concentrated first thing in the morning urine.


----------



## gingerbaby

*Okay ladies my body loves me today!!! I surged!!! Praise the Lord.....we have IUI scheduled for 10:30am tomorrow before we head out of town for our week at the beach! I am sooo excited for vacation...if you don't hear much out of me its because Im ignoring my body and trying to keep busy. FX and prayers for everyone out there in their 2ww! Good luck and thank you for listening..its been so nice to have a group of women who understand what I go through daily to talk and rant to!!! *


----------



## Harvest2009

gingerbaby said:


> *Okay ladies my body loves me today!!! I surged!!! Praise the Lord.....we have IUI scheduled for 10:30am tomorrow before we head out of town for our week at the beach! I am sooo excited for vacation...if you don't hear much out of me its because Im ignoring my body and trying to keep busy. FX and prayers for everyone out there in their 2ww! Good luck and thank you for listening..its been so nice to have a group of women who understand what I go through daily to talk and rant to!!! *

Yay ginger! So glad your body is cooperating! Hope your IUI goes well and you have a great vacay!

Any of you ladies ever feel exhausted after your IUI? I was so tired last Friday! Maybe from the excitement/stress of it all?

Hope you all had a great weekend and time is flying for all the 2ww ladies!


----------



## Bepaisley

That's awesome!! Enjoy your vacation and good luck!! :)
Harvest I was extremely tired for a few days after the IUI, I think because of the ovidrel, did you have an HCG shot?


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley said:


> That's awesome!! Enjoy your vacation and good luck!! :)
> Harvest I was extremely tired for a few days after the IUI, I think because of the ovidrel, did you have an HCG shot?

No trigger shot, had a natural surge. Not too sure why I was so tired but I am back to normal now :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

gingerbaby said:


> *Okay ladies my body loves me today!!! I surged!!! Praise the Lord.....we have IUI scheduled for 10:30am tomorrow before we head out of town for our week at the beach! I am sooo excited for vacation...if you don't hear much out of me its because Im ignoring my body and trying to keep busy. FX and prayers for everyone out there in their 2ww! Good luck and thank you for listening..its been so nice to have a group of women who understand what I go through daily to talk and rant to!!! *

That is awesome! Couldn't have worked out any better. Get the IUI tomorrow and then GO RELAX!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I slept the afternoon away after both of my IUIs. I think coming down from the nerves/stress makes me tired.


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Ginger on your surge! Good luck with your IUI and have a blast on vacation...a beach vacation is just perfect for relaxing :) 

I just went in for my ultrasound today (CD 16) and I have one follie at 23mm...woo woo! I wish it was more then one...but all it takes is one so I will take it! I am taking the trigger shot tonight and have an IUI scheduled for Wednesday morning.


----------



## Springy

sunshine314 said:


> Congrats Ginger on your surge! Good luck with your IUI and have a blast on vacation...a beach vacation is just perfect for relaxing :)
> 
> I just went in for my ultrasound today (CD 16) and I have one follie at 23mm...woo woo! I wish it was more then one...but all it takes is one so I will take it! I am taking the trigger shot tonight and have an IUI scheduled for Wednesday morning.

I only had one this month too! A few women on here have reminded me that it only takes one good one and a few have gotten pregnant with only one so fx'd this is your month!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

sunshine314 said:


> Congrats Ginger on your surge! Good luck with your IUI and have a blast on vacation...a beach vacation is just perfect for relaxing :)
> 
> I just went in for my ultrasound today (CD 16) and I have one follie at 23mm...woo woo! I wish it was more then one...but all it takes is one so I will take it! I am taking the trigger shot tonight and have an IUI scheduled for Wednesday morning.

Good luck!! It only takes one! :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

This is pretty sad when I am already starting to feel like time is going slow and I am not even at one week post IUI....come on time... :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Lol same here, I didn't know what to do with myself starting at like 3 days past IUI, time was sooooo dragging, first three days only went by slightly quick because it was the weekend and was occupied for 2 days then the 3rd day I spent googling all day...I think my 2ww was all googling and forums lol - sigh havent even had my day 3 appt yet and I already feel the time dragging! Congrats on ur follie!!


----------



## Harvest2009

sunshine314 said:


> Congrats Ginger on your surge! Good luck with your IUI and have a blast on vacation...a beach vacation is just perfect for relaxing :)
> 
> I just went in for my ultrasound today (CD 16) and I have one follie at 23mm...woo woo! I wish it was more then one...but all it takes is one so I will take it! I am taking the trigger shot tonight and have an IUI scheduled for Wednesday morning.

Congrats on your follie sunshine! One is all it takes, I had one also so FX for one being the ticket!

Hope your IUI goes well :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> This is pretty sad when I am already starting to feel like time is going slow and I am not even at one week post IUI....come on time... :)

I agree!!! This is going to be a horribly long 2 weeks. Only good thing is Easter which will be busy and by the end of the weekend I will be 10dpo and 10 dpiui!!!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, can I join you please. I'm 42, dh is 32. I have 17yr old and we have 4yr old son. Had mc in January after much wanted baby. Dh works in Ghana so is only home every other month so am having iui. First one is tomorrow at 10am and am very nervous. My scan today showed one follie at 18mm, another at 16 and another at 14. so did trigger this morning and will have iui 24hrs later. Good luck for all of you on your 2ww. I think that's the hardest bit of all. My dr said they will inseminate as usual into the uterus, but they will also inseminate all the non washed swimmers, or something like that. she said they dont waste any of it. they bring it down to the inside of your foo foo and let the cm take it up. well good luck girls and hope you don't mind me gate crashing. xx


----------



## 1hopefull

ginger- you have this timed right! i should do that for every cycle, lol. vacation for part of the 2ww. bc this 2ww is killing me! and i am almost half way, that's it. ahhhhh!

ginger and sunshine- good luck on your IUIs! 

donna- Hi! :wave: welcome. we love thread crashers. :thumbup: I am sorry for your loss. I also had a mc in Jan and this is my first assisted cycle. FX for bfp.

all- what do you do to try and keep from going crazy during the 2ww. i am really having a hard time not thinking about how bad i want to be pregnant. it seems like every second that i have some brainpower left, i am thinking about it. so i am doing stuff and thinking about it! argh! why do i have to be able to multitask, i ask?? :wacko:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just as quickly as I entered this thread ... I will be exiting. I will be staying off for awhile. I wish you girls all the best!!!

While doing an ultrasound my doctor discovered a 6cm+ cyst on my right ovary. She said it's the largest she has ever seen. When she first entered the probe and moved it to my right side all I heard was her say "oh sh*t". I have never heard a doctor cuss and I have seen this one A LOT. Therefore, I know this is serious. She informed me that it is possible I could lose my ovary completely. 

I am absolutely devastated. :cry: 

No more fertility treatment and possibly no more ovary. I just wanna bury myself in a hole. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## gingerbaby

I am so sorry PCOSMomToOne. :hugs: My heart and prayers go out to you! Good luck in the journey you have ahead.


----------



## gingerbaby

Thank you ladies for all the words of encouragement! Hope everyone in the 2ww stays sane! I cant wait to join you all in the 2ww Wednesday! Ohh and now the fun part find somewhere to BD with hubby while away..we are with family the first 2 nights so maybe I get to go parking...LOL! I will keep my phone on me and check up on everyone sporatically while away! Praying and FX we all get our :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry PCOSMom! What's the next step, do they do surgery to remove? I had a 3 cm cyst that they removed in a lap. Don't know too much about how that works :/ 
Sorry you're going through this...


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Just as quickly as I entered this thread ... I will be exiting. I will be staying off for awhile. I wish you girls all the best!!!
> 
> While doing an ultrasound my doctor discovered a 6cm+ cyst on my right ovary. She said it's the largest she has ever seen. When she first entered the probe and moved it to my right side all I heard was her say "oh sh*t". I have never heard a doctor cuss and I have seen this one A LOT. Therefore, I know this is serious. She informed me that it is possible I could lose my ovary completely.
> 
> I am absolutely devastated. :cry:
> 
> No more fertility treatment and possibly no more ovary. I just wanna bury myself in a hole. :cry: :cry: :cry:

I am so sorry!!! Sending you lots of love and prayers.


----------



## AshleyTTC

PCOSmomtoone -- 

Don't give up hope -- there are so many amazing technologies out there, even if stimulated IUI is out, ICSI might be in, or, worse case, maybe they could harvest some eggs from other ovary, and do some form of in vitro, with or without need for a surrogate.

Get a second opinion if possible, see if there are others who have similar problems in the PCOS forum, and keep hope alive -- there are usually options of one sort or another these days. :hugs: 

Wish you the best


----------



## Donna210369

Pcosmumtoone. so sorry about the news on your scan. But like others have said, there is sooo much they can do nowadays and there will be other options for you so please don't despair. Take some time to deal with this problem and then get back on the horse and look at the alternative options, because i'm sure there will be some. Sending you a big hug :hugs: xx


----------



## 1hopefull

PCOSMom- :hugs: I am so sadden to read your news. I don't know anything about cysts that large. I really hope that you can find a resolution quickly. Tons of hugs. Hang in there.

:hug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Just as quickly as I entered this thread ... I will be exiting. I will be staying off for awhile. I wish you girls all the best!!!
> 
> While doing an ultrasound my doctor discovered a 6cm+ cyst on my right ovary. She said it's the largest she has ever seen. When she first entered the probe and moved it to my right side all I heard was her say "oh sh*t". I have never heard a doctor cuss and I have seen this one A LOT. Therefore, I know this is serious. She informed me that it is possible I could lose my ovary completely.
> 
> I am absolutely devastated. :cry:
> 
> No more fertility treatment and possibly no more ovary. I just wanna bury myself in a hole. :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry. I can only speak for myself but your spirit has been an inspiration to me on these boards. You always seem to have a positive attitude and you have so much knowledge on this process. Not exactly the knowledge someone wants to have but I know that I very much appreciate it. Please try to hang in there. Your BFP is in the future. Maybe the upside is that if you had gotten the BFP without the cyst being discovered it may have resulted in a loss, etc. Better to know and be able to deal with it now. So sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## BellaDonna818

PCOSMomToOne - I'm so so sorry to hear about your scan results. As the other ladies have already said, there are a lot of options out there. And even if you lose your one ovary, you'll still have your other one; there's always hope. Focus on yourself for now, and correcting this problem, but never give up hope.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine314

PCOSMomToOne...so so so sorry to hear about your scan and the cyst. I agree with a lot of the other girls on here...don't give up hope. My cousin couldn't get pregnant for two years, and it turned out that she had a fibroid the size of a baseball on her ovary. She had it removed and now 3 months later the doctor told her she should be able to get pregnant soon. There are success stories out there and hopefully you will be one of them!

::hugs::


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Thanks girls, I really do appreciate it. It was just a heavy blow considering I thought I would be able to jump right back into TTC. 

I have a magnitude of other problems ... fibriod inside my Uterus, annovulation cycles and a disfunctional ovary. Now, I have to add "huge mondo elephant" cyst on my right ovary to the list. 

The cyst would be a minor set-back if it wasn't on my "good" ovary. My right ovary is what produces all my follicles whereas my left doesn't perform. 

Anyhow ladies ... I really do look forward to reading about all your BFP stories next month. You give me inspiration and hope. Just always remember YOU DESERVE IT and IT WILL HAPPEN. My daughter is a miracle sent from God ... took almost 7 years but she keeps my heart strong and my chin up. God is just working on an "extra" perfect baby for you all and all the time it took to get pregnant will just blow away in the dust when you hold your baby for the first time. I look back now and think that almost 7 years was nothing ... 

Happy BFP month to you all! It'll happen.


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks for your words of incouragement PCOSMom! Still so supportive while going through such a hard time. Sorry to hear about your cyst, hopefully everything will work out for you! FX.

Hope all you ladies are getting through the TWW OK! I have been distracting myself by gardening every night after work, it seems to be very therapeutic!


----------



## Springy

Thank you for your kind words and support PCOS Mom. You truly are an inspiration to all of us and have been so supportive. 

All the best to you and I will be praying for you that things work out and that you are able to start to TTC again soon.


----------



## Blondie87

I had my first IUI today! :)


----------



## Harvest2009

Blondie87 said:


> I had my first IUI today! :)

Good news Blondie! How did it go for you?


----------



## Blondie87

It went pretty good. That speculum hurts without any lube! Other than that I didn't feel a thing... :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Blondie87 said:


> I had my first IUI today! :)

Congrats!! :) Welcome to the dark side (aka the TWW) :)
Glad it went well for you.


----------



## AshleyTTC

Hey gals,

AF arrived, so officially a bfp, though I knew that already.... But glad it came when it came as my vacation should be just fine except for day 10 ultrasound which I can apparently do at any imaging center if need be.

Sooo, onto iui cycle 2! Got my ova cue, clear blue, OPKs, thermometer.... And then of course my doc! But I have to feel in control in some sense, so monitor monitor monitor is my answer.


----------



## Bepaisley

Just had my day 3 scans and no cysts I'm good to go for this month! He wants to try the same protocol this month and if it doesn't work discuss other options. I'm thinking injectables or IVF. Just happy to be moving forward!


----------



## Bepaisley

Ashley enjoy ur vacation, and hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## AshleyTTC

Bepaisley said:


> Just had my day 3 scans and no cysts I'm good to go for this month! He wants to try the same protocol this month and if it doesn't work discuss other options. I'm thinking injectables or IVF. Just happy to be moving forward!

Best of luck! You are two days ahead of me, what day do you think you will IUI?


----------



## 1hopefull

tick tock, tick tock. is it time to test yet??????????? ahhh!!!!

hope everyone else is doing good. the 2ww sucks!


----------



## Bepaisley

Well they asked me to come in 4/29 to check the progress last time it was about three days after that so we'll see. Guess we will be waiting together!
Hopefull I dont miss the 2ww, but I'll be there soon, hopefully after hearing about he BFP!


----------



## sunshine314

Blondie - Good news on your first IUI! I just had my second IUI today so we will both be in the tww together. :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, can I join you on the 2ww please; I had my iui yesterday, 24hours after my trigger shot. I thought it was a bit too early to do it but its done now. Had really really bad pains at 5am this morning on my right side where biggest follie was. This was 19hrs after iui, just hoping those little swimmers lasted till then and hope my egg was a spring chicken and not an old hen. what are you all doing to pass the time. Are any of you testing till trigger leaves your system or just waiting for the 14 days? I tested yesterday and got BFP 2-3 weeks pg but of course was only the trigger. Shame, it was lovely reading it. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Springy

I'm not testing till the full 14 days are up ... last month AF showed up at 15 dpo and 14 dpiui so I don't want to see a BFN until I absolutely have to. 

Just trying to stay out in the evenings and not obsess. As my sister and best friend pointed out to me they were both between 6 and 7 weeks and had not ONE symptom! They both went to the dr and were told by them via ultrasound / blood that they were pregnant so don't let no symptoms discourage you ladies!


----------



## Bepaisley

Yea last month I was testing like crazy cuz I tested at 10dp IUI and got a positive thinking it had worked! Should have def waited cuz it drove me crazy for the next few days. This time I'm def waiting the full 2 weeks after iui


----------



## Donna210369

thanks for the advice, i'm def going to wait for the 2 weeks then. Don't want any false positives. x


----------



## timbithorton

Thanks for all the comments ladies..... I have been stressing about when to do my first hpt. I really, really don't want a false positive so I guess I too will wait the full 2 weeks!


----------



## Blondie87

I have a ton of cheapies, so I am going to test every couple days til the trigger shot leaves my system, then I'll be able to tell when/if it's real.


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> Thanks for all the comments ladies..... I have been stressing about when to do my first hpt. I really, really don't want a false positive so I guess I too will wait the full 2 weeks!

As soon as I looked at your name I said to myself - this MUST be another Canadian ;) Welcome! 

As hard as it is to wait out the two weeks it is worth it to avoid disappointment and heartache!


----------



## 1hopefull

Blondie87 said:


> I have a ton of cheapies, so I am going to test every couple days til the trigger shot leaves my system, then I'll be able to tell when/if it's real.

I did this. I am sure it clears differently from everyone. But it was around 8dpo for me. i think if you get one negative test and then test a few days or more after, the risk of a false positive is very low. but i totally understand the reason for waiting. i did the same (waited till my beta) for my first 3 cycles. but this time i can't wait. so i will be testing like 11 or 12 dpiui.


----------



## Swepakepa3

GOod luck ladies!!! most of us have 1 week left!!! 1 week down and 1 week to go!!


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> GOod luck ladies!!! most of us have 1 week left!!! 1 week down and 1 week to go!!

How are you holding up? I think this week was VERY slow and hopefully the next one goes by quicker!!!


----------



## timbithorton

> As soon as I looked at your name I said to myself - this MUST be another Canadian Welcome!

Springy... haha, Yes I am a fellow Canadian!! Love my timmies, and conveniently my last name is Horton! Just hoping I have a little timbit on the way :)

Are you just waiting one more week to test too? I did my insemination on the 16th.

Best of luck keeping busy!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> GOod luck ladies!!! most of us have 1 week left!!! 1 week down and 1 week to go!!
> 
> How are you holding up? I think this week was VERY slow and hopefully the next one goes by quicker!!!Click to expand...

I am doing good... better then last month... I have a student following me at work, I'm taking a low vision course with lots of reading... Still have soccer 2x/week..... So I'm just keeping busy and trying to forget about the wait.... I also dont come on this site often.... It jut makes me crazy ... Just peak every so often that seems to help me alot!!


How are you doing other then the weeks going by
So slowly?


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> As soon as I looked at your name I said to myself - this MUST be another Canadian Welcome!
> 
> Springy... haha, Yes I am a fellow Canadian!! Love my timmies, and conveniently my last name is Horton! Just hoping I have a little timbit on the way :)
> 
> Are you just waiting one more week to test too? I did my insemination on the 16th.
> 
> Best of luck keeping busy!Click to expand...

I had a back to back insemination on the 14th and 15th so I technically I will be able to test around the 29th. I may even try holding out till AF shows up over that weekend and doing a beta blood test on the Monday (May 2).


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey springy, i'm testing on may 2nd also :)


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> hey springy, i'm testing on may 2nd also :)

I could technically test earlier but I think that I will wait through the weekend and if no AF then I'll go for a beta on the 2nd. It is easier to just have AF show up than to see a BFN or get the phone call that my beta was negative :)

I'm pretty busy the weekend of the 30th so that should help pass some time!!


----------



## Springy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> GOod luck ladies!!! most of us have 1 week left!!! 1 week down and 1 week to go!!
> 
> How are you holding up? I think this week was VERY slow and hopefully the next one goes by quicker!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing good... better then last month... I have a student following me at work, I'm taking a low vision course with lots of reading... Still have soccer 2x/week..... So I'm just keeping busy and trying to forget about the wait.... I also dont come on this site often.... It jut makes me crazy ... Just peak every so often that seems to help me alot!!
> 
> 
> How are you doing other then the weeks going by
> So slowly?Click to expand...

Other than the week going really slowly I am doing well! I can come to the Assisted Conception forum but I can't go into the TWW one as last month that drove me crazy with so many posts about symptoms which may / may not be real I found it made me obsess more! 

I am in a better mental place this month. I have accepted the fact that I may get another BFN and I think that is helping rather than being SO optimistic like I was last month.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> GOod luck ladies!!! most of us have 1 week left!!! 1 week down and 1 week to go!!
> 
> How are you holding up? I think this week was VERY slow and hopefully the next one goes by quicker!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing good... better then last month... I have a student following me at work, I'm taking a low vision course with lots of reading... Still have soccer 2x/week..... So I'm just keeping busy and trying to forget about the wait.... I also dont come on this site often.... It jut makes me crazy ... Just peak every so often that seems to help me alot!!
> 
> 
> How are you doing other then the weeks going by
> So slowly?Click to expand...
> 
> Other than the week going really slowly I am doing well! I can come to the Assisted Conception forum but I can't go into the TWW one as last month that drove me crazy with so many posts about symptoms which may / may not be real I found it made me obsess more!
> 
> I am in a better mental place this month. I have accepted the fact that I may get another BFN and I think that is helping rather than being SO optimistic like I was last month.Click to expand...

girl, i feel exactly the same way about both things! :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I agree. I thought the IUI was the fix-all last month which made it very disappointing when it didn't work. Feeling more realistic this month. 6 more days to test.


----------



## Harvest2009

I am feeling the same too, cautiously optimistic! Don't know how I would get through the emotional ups and downs without you ladies, you are all awsome!

~1 week to go, FX for everyone :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - Love the new picture! Beautiful!! :)


----------



## Donna210369

Springy I feel the same, Last month I had soooo many symptoms and was convinced I was pg, but no. I was soooo disappointed and will not let that happen again. So am definitely not symptom spotting this month. As i've taken hcg trigger shot this month, it wouldn't make any difference anyway as it gives you loads of pg symptoms. 12 days to test day for me. Hope your week flies by ladies xx


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Springy - Love the new picture! Beautiful!! :)

Thanks! At least in this one you can see us :)


----------



## Springy

Donna210369 said:


> Springy I feel the same, Last month I had soooo many symptoms and was convinced I was pg, but no. I was soooo disappointed and will not let that happen again. So am definitely not symptom spotting this month. As i've taken hcg trigger shot this month, it wouldn't make any difference anyway as it gives you loads of pg symptoms. 12 days to test day for me. Hope your week flies by ladies xx

Other than SEVERE pain in my butt/hip area where they gave me the shot I have had no side effects from the hCG shots and that's 3 months in a row. Maybe I'll be the type of woman who when native hCG is in my system I won't really experience any symptoms! I know my sister had none maybe its genetic ;) I can hope right?!?!


----------



## Jaymamm1

Looks like I might be joining you ladies this month! :happydance: I haven't been on in a little while because I was so upset about not ovulating last month. Anyway, I had an ultrasound yesterday at CD11. I had 2 follies on the left side, both were 13mm which seems to be great for CD11. I go back on Monday for another ultrasound and as long as they are growing, I will do my trigger shot Monday evening and then IUI Wednesday morning. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful April for all of you ladies!! 

:dust:


----------



## Harvest2009

Jaymamm1 said:


> Looks like I might be joining you ladies this month! :happydance: I haven't been on in a little while because I was so upset about not ovulating last month. Anyway, I had an ultrasound yesterday at CD11. I had 2 follies on the left side, both were 13mm which seems to be great for CD11. I go back on Monday for another ultrasound and as long as they are growing, I will do my trigger shot Monday evening and then IUI Wednesday morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful April for all of you ladies!!
> 
> :dust:

Welcome Jaymamm! Keeping FX for your IUI next week, keep us updated on how it goes :)


----------



## 1hopefull

Hi Ladies. I POAS last night just to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system before I test Fri or Sat and got a line. Same with today, but lighter. I have never had the trigger take so long (I am 10dpiui). so we will see what it is tomorrow. but this is why they tell you not to do HPT early when you get a trigger. you think your body is reliable (trigger ususally clears at 6/7dpiui) but NO, of course not, lol. either way, i will know soon if this cycle is a bust or not! BRING IT ON.

:dust:


----------



## AshleyTTC

31andTrying said:


> I agree. I thought the IUI was the fix-all last month which made it very disappointing when it didn't work. Feeling more realistic this month.

I think that type of mindset will really help me this cycle. Just on CD2 right now (I had my first IUI early in April). But I was so sure that there was a good possibility I would be on the end of the distribution, in terms of being one of the lucky ones whose first IUI takes! Letting myself think that, combined with the trigger causing me to feel totally baby-crazy for a week, lead to constant peeing on sticks and constant negatives, but yet continuous hope that it would turn positive, I mean I must of peed on a jazillion sticks, from OPKs to Clear Blue Monitor, to Early Pregnancy Tests, lol. :test:

Anyway, I have to find a better way to spend the 2WW this time around. Last time the first 5 days after the IUI and the 5 days before the testing date were the worst -- there was a 4 day period in between that I managed to relax and ALMOST forget about everything! 

So on to where I am -- next IUI will be early May. My cycle was a bit shorter than normal this time, I assume that is due to the trigger plus the progesterone. It is usually 34-37 days and was only 31. But PMS and cramps are SUPER strong this time. I mean not like call the doctor severe, but like the bad ones that sometimes come, but really often and frequent. And I want to bite everyone's head off! Argh. :muaha:

I'm thinking that usually mine must be pretty mild, maybe because I had such low progesterone, and thus it was not much of a drop when it plummeted pre-menstration... And maybe now that it was made artificially high I am having uber-PMS?


----------



## AshleyTTC

1hopefull said:


> Hi Ladies. I POAS last night just to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system before I test Fri or Sat and got a line. Same with today, but lighter. I have never had the trigger take so long (I am 10dpiui). so we will see what it is tomorrow. but this is why they tell you not to do HPT early when you get a trigger. you think your body is reliable (trigger ususally clears at 6/7dpiui) but NO, of course not, lol. either way, i will know soon if this cycle is a bust or not! BRING IT ON.
> 
> :dust:


Good luck!! 

:dust:


----------



## gingerbaby

Just wanted to say hello ladies from sunny panama city beach, FL. So far I feel nothing but I'm only 3 dpiui so. Well I hope everyone is getting on okay and FX for everyone.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

AshleyTTC said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> I agree. I thought the IUI was the fix-all last month which made it very disappointing when it didn't work. Feeling more realistic this month.
> 
> I think that type of mindset will really help me this cycle. Just on CD2 right now (I had my first IUI early in April). But I was so sure that there was a good possibility I would be on the end of the distribution, in terms of being one of the lucky ones whose first IUI takes! Letting myself think that, combined with the trigger causing me to feel totally baby-crazy for a week, lead to constant peeing on sticks and constant negatives, but yet continuous hope that it would turn positive, I mean I must of peed on a jazillion sticks, from OPKs to Clear Blue Monitor, to Early Pregnancy Tests, lol. :test:
> 
> Anyway, I have to find a better way to spend the 2WW this time around. Last time the first 5 days after the IUI and the 5 days before the testing date were the worst -- there was a 4 day period in between that I managed to relax and ALMOST forget about everything!
> 
> So on to where I am -- next IUI will be early May. My cycle was a bit shorter than normal this time, I assume that is due to the trigger plus the progesterone. It is usually 34-37 days and was only 31. But PMS and cramps are SUPER strong this time. I mean not like call the doctor severe, but like the bad ones that sometimes come, but really often and frequent. And I want to bite everyone's head off! Argh. :muaha:
> 
> I'm thinking that usually mine must be pretty mild, maybe because I had such low progesterone, and thus it was not much of a drop when it plummeted pre-menstration... And maybe now that it was made artificially high I am having uber-PMS?Click to expand...

I have heard that taking the medications (maybe progesterone) thickens your lining which can cause more severe periods. That is good news on the shorter cycle! :) means thing will move along more quickly.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Jaymamm1 said:


> Looks like I might be joining you ladies this month! :happydance: I haven't been on in a little while because I was so upset about not ovulating last month. Anyway, I had an ultrasound yesterday at CD11. I had 2 follies on the left side, both were 13mm which seems to be great for CD11. I go back on Monday for another ultrasound and as long as they are growing, I will do my trigger shot Monday evening and then IUI Wednesday morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!! Keeping my fingers crossed for a successful April for all of you ladies!!
> 
> :dust:

Jay - Welcome to the April group!! Great news on the follicles! and 2 even! :) Cute puppy!


----------



## Bepaisley

Love all your pics, I'll have to upload one tonight also. No one really knows about our issues though so hope they don't run across me somehow lol
Started my meds this morning, I feel better about this cycle just cuz I'm not as hopeful, i know not to look at anything as symptoms cuz last month i was driving myself crazy. Plus one week of my 2ww will be on vacation, wish I could do that every month! I am nervous though because when I was on clomid last year one month i ovulated great and the next i didn't ovulate! So another worry - last month 2 follicles, I hope I get atleast the same this month! I'll have my scan next Friday...
FXd for those testing soon!


----------



## Springy

Bepaisley said:


> Love all your pics, I'll have to upload one tonight also. No one really knows about our issues though so hope they don't run across me somehow lol
> Started my meds this morning, I feel better about this cycle just cuz I'm not as hopeful, i know not to look at anything as symptoms cuz last month i was driving myself crazy. Plus one week of my 2ww will be on vacation, wish I could do that every month! I am nervous though because when I was on clomid last year one month i ovulated great and the next i didn't ovulate! So another worry - last month 2 follicles, I hope I get atleast the same this month! I'll have my scan next Friday...
> FXd for those testing soon!

If they run across you on here it means they are in the same position as you are so it would give you a friend in person who knows exactly what you're going through :)


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> AshleyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> I agree. I thought the IUI was the fix-all last month which made it very disappointing when it didn't work. Feeling more realistic this month.
> 
> I think that type of mindset will really help me this cycle. Just on CD2 right now (I had my first IUI early in April). But I was so sure that there was a good possibility I would be on the end of the distribution, in terms of being one of the lucky ones whose first IUI takes! Letting myself think that, combined with the trigger causing me to feel totally baby-crazy for a week, lead to constant peeing on sticks and constant negatives, but yet continuous hope that it would turn positive, I mean I must of peed on a jazillion sticks, from OPKs to Clear Blue Monitor, to Early Pregnancy Tests, lol. :test:
> 
> Anyway, I have to find a better way to spend the 2WW this time around. Last time the first 5 days after the IUI and the 5 days before the testing date were the worst -- there was a 4 day period in between that I managed to relax and ALMOST forget about everything!
> 
> So on to where I am -- next IUI will be early May. My cycle was a bit shorter than normal this time, I assume that is due to the trigger plus the progesterone. It is usually 34-37 days and was only 31. But PMS and cramps are SUPER strong this time. I mean not like call the doctor severe, but like the bad ones that sometimes come, but really often and frequent. And I want to bite everyone's head off! Argh. :muaha:
> 
> I'm thinking that usually mine must be pretty mild, maybe because I had such low progesterone, and thus it was not much of a drop when it plummeted pre-menstration... And maybe now that it was made artificially high I am having uber-PMS?Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard that taking the medications (maybe progesterone) thickens your lining which can cause more severe periods. That is good news on the shorter cycle! :) means thing will move along more quickly.Click to expand...

I agree with 31 - the point of the progesterone is to thicken the lining so I would believe that this would make your period heavier and more severe. And think about the positive, you can get started with the next steps a few days sooner! Clomid has also shortened my cycle - it has made me ovulate about 3 days earlier than I was when I wasn't taking any drugs, and I'm ok with a shorter cycle :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

i've been on progesterone both last month and this month, and i noticed my period was a little heavier than normal, but not too crazy. it lasted about the same amount of time i think.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the club. This will be my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 and using follistim injections. I got off the pill a year ago hoping to concieve quickly. To my surprise, AF never came. After 3 different doctors and lots of testing, it's been confirmed that I have premature ovarian failure (POF). Although, it's not too late for me yet, I have a very low egg count which makes the RE question the quality of my eggs as well. I'm 27 and my doctor thinks I'll be in menopause by age 35! At least DH has good swimmers. We would like to be more aggressive with our fertiliy treatments and do IVF because time is NOT on out side. Right now, IVF is not an option for us due to our finances, so we are going for IUI. I really hope this works! I'm glad to have found a place where others can truly relate to my situation. Anyways, just thought I'd share a little about myself. This is my first IUI, do I'm sure I'll have lots of questions along the way. Good luck everyone. Fx for everyone! :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Tmwnvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the club. This will be my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 and using follistim injections. I got off the pill a year ago hoping to concieve quickly. To my surprise, AF never came. After 3 different doctors and lots of testing, it's been confirmed that I have premature ovarian failure (POF). Although, it's not too late for me yet, I have a very low egg count which makes the RE question the quality of my eggs as well. I'm 27 and my doctor thinks I'll be in menopause by age 35! At least DH has good swimmers. We would like to be more aggressive with our fertiliy treatments and do IVF because time is NOT on out side. Right now, IVF is not an option for us due to our finances, so we are going for IUI. I really hope this works! I'm glad to have found a place where others can truly relate to my situation. Anyways, just thought I'd share a little about myself. This is my first IUI, do I'm sure I'll have lots of questions along the way. Good luck everyone. Fx for everyone! :)

Vegas - Welcome to the April group! :) I also have high FSH and premature ovarian failure and am 31. My regular OB told us we would need an egg donor however...FS said that it isn't that high and that IUI may work. She explained something similar to what you mention that menopause will happen in late 30s vs 40s like most women but not a dire situation. 

This month was our second IUI. I have been taking a high dose of Femara (similar to Clomid) and it has been working. I have had three follicles both months which is great. That means POF isn't hindering me with this medication. 

Sorry for the novel - just want you to know you aren't alone in the POF + IUI situation :) Good luck! 

Ah vegas... oh how I miss thee (we went there on our honeymoon)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Uh oh. Major cramps today. This can't be good.


----------



## Bepaisley

Could be implantation?! Or could be nothing!! Don't stress just try to wait it out and stay busy!!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Uh oh. Major cramps today. This can't be good.

Don't read too much into it. Good be a positive sign and could be implantation.


----------



## Springy

Tmwnvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the club. This will be my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 and using follistim injections. I got off the pill a year ago hoping to concieve quickly. To my surprise, AF never came. After 3 different doctors and lots of testing, it's been confirmed that I have premature ovarian failure (POF). Although, it's not too late for me yet, I have a very low egg count which makes the RE question the quality of my eggs as well. I'm 27 and my doctor thinks I'll be in menopause by age 35! At least DH has good swimmers. We would like to be more aggressive with our fertiliy treatments and do IVF because time is NOT on out side. Right now, IVF is not an option for us due to our finances, so we are going for IUI. I really hope this works! I'm glad to have found a place where others can truly relate to my situation. Anyways, just thought I'd share a little about myself. This is my first IUI, do I'm sure I'll have lots of questions along the way. Good luck everyone. Fx for everyone! :)

Welcome! IUI is nothing to be nervous about. Procedure is really simple and no more worrisome or uncomfortable than a regular pap!


----------



## timbithorton

31andTrying said:


> Uh oh. Major cramps today. This can't be good.

I have been having major cramps too ever since the hcg shot..... Hope it's not a bad sign!


----------



## 1hopefull

timbithorton said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Major cramps today. This can't be good.
> 
> I have been having major cramps too ever since the hcg shot..... Hope it's not a bad sign!Click to expand...

i got cramps starting the day of the iui when i got my bfp. they didn't go away for the whole 2ww but did change the way they felt.....


----------



## Cheers

Hey ladies, I haven't posted on here recently. Glad to see so many ladies going through the same thing.

I had my first IUI a week ago and I'm now on endometrin (progesterone suppository). I have no idea how this cycle will work. Obviously hoping for the best.

Any ladies on endometrin? Do you experience the common side effect of breast tenderness? My nips are killing me!


----------



## AshleyTTC

Tmwnvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the club. This will be my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 and using follistim injections. I got off the pill a year ago hoping to concieve quickly. To my surprise, AF never came. After 3 different doctors and lots of testing, it's been confirmed that I have premature ovarian failure (POF). Although, it's not too late for me yet, I have a very low egg count which makes the RE question the quality of my eggs as well. I'm 27 and my doctor thinks I'll be in menopause by age 35! At least DH has good swimmers. We would like to be more aggressive with our fertiliy treatments and do IVF because time is NOT on out side. Right now, IVF is not an option for us due to our finances, so we are going for IUI. I really hope this works! I'm glad to have found a place where others can truly relate to my situation. Anyways, just thought I'd share a little about myself. This is my first IUI, do I'm sure I'll have lots of questions along the way. Good luck everyone. Fx for everyone! :)

I am 27 as well, and just got my day 3 blood work taken (really day 4, but told to get it today as my cycle was a bit off due to progesterone, and the bleeding was super light day 2 and 3). I am a bit anxious, as I am in a similar situation but a bit different in that I do not know the details of my problems yet, other than being anovulatory. 

I was put on the pill at age 16, and on the suppression method, specifically, very stupid, but was the new thing. I was kept on that for a few years... Mind you, my ridiculous OB also put me on the female PMDD version or prozac, for PMS, it was fem something, but exact same drug! Who in the world puts a 16 year old on an SSRI for PMS? But as it was marketed for it, didn't think anything of it at the time. 

Anyway, I want to say 4-5 years off and on. Then at age 23 or 24 (sometime around there) I went off of the suppression method, and lo and behold I did not start menstruating. A year or so later I slowly began menstruating... but extremely irregularly. I lost 20 pounds, started menstruating monthly (well, actually every 30 - 60 days), but not ovulating. Now I'm 27, soon to be 28.... and as others on this forum know, recently learned I have a severe luteal phase defect, with super super low progesterone. My point of saying all this, is I got CD3/4 blood work done today [FSH, estradiol, LH, progesterone, TSH, T3, T4, DHEA, total and free testosterone, prolactin] and am a bit anxious about what it is going to show. How did they diagnose your POF?


----------



## AshleyTTC

Cheers said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't posted on here recently. Glad to see so many ladies going through the same thing.
> 
> I had my first IUI a week ago and I'm now on endometrin (progesterone suppository). I have no idea how this cycle will work. Obviously hoping for the best.
> 
> Any ladies on endometrin? Do you experience the common side effect of breast tenderness? My nips are killing me!

On progesterone with last cycle, went off of it six days ago, and two days ago my breasts started KILLING ME as well. Guess it has something to do with the progesterone, though mine did not start hurting till I stopped taking it.


----------



## AshleyTTC

Anyway, so I haven't gone in to see an RE yet, but I am taking things into my own hands a little... I know that I am a little bit complicated in terms of my situation, and require medical supervision, but I feel like at the OB office I am just one of a number, and that they see everyone as having the same answers, when in reality everyone is very different. 

So, I think I am going to do some cycles at home, with medical supervision of course, and then move onto RE if I need to at that point. 

I have two physicians in the family who live very close (one is actually on premises...), one used to do OB... the other is about 30 min from me, but used to chair the OB department at local university and is retired. Also have a retired neonatal nurse in the family nearby. I had planned on doing an home birth with both of them and a midwife present when I eventually do get pregnant, so makes sense to get their assistance with the initial process. So, we purchased an IUI / RE text-book, read it cover to cover to update on recent changes in field(pertinent sections), have an RE I can consult with if we need help who is right down the road, and voila. 

So, I am set for cycle #2 on my own (did #1 with OB/GYN) plan is to use 500 mcg (used 250 last time) of ovidrel when follicle reaches 20 mm around day 15-16 (OB did it a bit early last time) if no LH surge (which would be a miracle if it occurred on its own..), followed by 100 mg of progesterone vaginal suppository q12hrs 2.5 days after IUI until 14DPO, progesterone test at 7DPO, followed by beta test at 13 DPO. 

Tools of the trade: I have purchased and have received in time for this cycle, an ultrasound -- bought it from china, online on e-bay - it works perfect, we had an ultrasound technician come out and show us how to use this brand a few days ago. Yes yes... a bit nutty, but why pay $200 a time when you can buy one that pays for itself in 10 times? and I can do it at home... will need it once pregnant anyway! 

Got all the clearance from sperm bank to get the sperm sent to the house from CCB, purchased and received a Makler Device and IUI catheters from israel (did HOURS of research to find best unit -- this is best bot not usually used, as it has a special plug that prevents retrograde flow from uterus after insemination) and have an arrangement with ANYLABTESTNOW to provide a physician discount, and get my labwork nice and cheap ($300 for all of the day 3 labtests, which is good given insurance won't cover it without my having attempted and failed at least 12 IUI cycles, egads...).... and we will see! 

Still using my ovacue (oral + vaginal), clearblue fertility monitor, fertile focus scope, OPKs, and pH/glucose CM strips. But can now do serial ultrasounds on the cheap and easy! Yes, all of this is physician monitored. Not using an ovarian stimulation either, as hopefully won't be necessary. 

Hey, I go after everything I do in life with all that I have to offer - shouldn't I do the same for pregnancy? I did not like the feeling of being on the side-lines with cycle #1, not knowing what was going on, not being in the driver seat, given that I've grown up in a situation of having much more power over my medical decisions and future... 

:muaha:

PS: Today is CD 4 -- cramps are a bit better, finally! Flow has stabilized (was too light for a while), though my breasts are SUPER SUPER sore (like never been this sore, sore to the touch, to the shirt, even a bra is horrible...), and I am not quite as witchy anymore, which I am sure everyone near me is glad to see!


----------



## Bepaisley

Wow Ashley, if this works for you I'll be coming Florida for my next cycle! :)
I actually go to a smaller office with very personalized care, we have a much bigger fertility center that has a lot of success but heard it's very cookie cutter and not personalized and I feel like i need a lot of attention :)
Good luck can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## Swepakepa3

31andTrying said:


> Uh oh. Major cramps today. This can't be good.

Just try to relax and "ignore them" try to think happy thoughts :) .... hopefully its something good!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Only a few more days ladies!!! We can do it!!! Next week should be an interesting week around here!! fingers crossed for all those testing or waiting for :witch: this coming week.... My plan is not to test, didn't even schedule a beta.... i'm just gonna wait for :AF: and see what happens.


I know people say no symptoms doesn't mean anything but... i do not feel any different... no sore boobs.... no nothing...... but not giving up hope until :witch: arrives....(hopefully she doesn't)

Just a hypothetical question: If you guys get :bfn: or :witch: are you going onto another cycle? If this happens i would be going onto my third cycle.... but here is my thought if 1 and 2 didn't work will three really work? should i just save my money and try natural again until i can get coverage for IVF? What are your thoughts?

Thanks ladies!! fingers crossed and :dust: to all....


----------



## Touch the Sky

If I get a bfn, I'm going for another round.. lucky number 3!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

If this month doesn't work Hubby and I have talked about 3 cycles total of IUI and then possibly IVF. So May would probably be our last IUI. We may only do one round of IVF so there is a bit of pressure with that. The cost is all out of pocket though and is CRAZY expensive to do it more than once. Hard to set limits at this point in the game though I guess.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Remember the success rate is up to 26% with IUI. My RE recommends at least 4 cycles of IUI before considering any other treatment. 

Keep in mind, injectibles offer higher success rates as well ... there are always "more" options the more desperate we become. Of course, the chance for multiples increases, but statistically speaking the rates are fairly low. 

Keep your heads high ... REMEMBER PUPO!!! PUPO!!!!! PUPO!!!!!! \\:D/


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls:)Sorry i havint posted in like forever lol.Well the Biotch arrived just now so i get to start my injects on monday.Our last IUI was in Nov so were really praying hard for this 1 :)

Hope your all very well:)

PCOSMum~How are you holding up hun???Have you gotten anything sorted about your doc giving you provera to bring on your AF hun???


----------



## 1hopefull

PCOSMom- ditto to what Irishgirl said. How are you? Did you get surgery on your cyst? Hope your doing ok. :hugs:




Swepakepa3 said:



> Just a hypothetical question: If you guys get :bfn: or :witch: are you going onto another cycle? If this happens i would be going onto my third cycle.... but here is my thought if 1 and 2 didn't work will three really work? should i just save my money and try natural again until i can get coverage for IVF? What are your thoughts?

So, i was lucky with cycle #3 and, just now, #4 (clomid/iui). I gave up after the third but my insurance required it so we could move onto IVF (i am amazing fortunate to have insurance coverage). Its a lot easier to make these decisions when a cycle costs about $100ish bucks. My RE says you have the same change with cycles 1-3 after that, it drops off a lot (for unexplained IF).


SO Girls, I am pregnant! I have been getting BFPs since Wednesday night but i thought it could be the trigger so i was trying not to get my hopes up. But, its not the trigger.:happydance: I'm still in shock. I feel so lucky to get a BFP the first assisted cycle after our ectopic.:cloud9:

Really hope to see a lot more coming. There are a ton of testers this week. I can re-post the list if people want.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

Congrats on the BFP!!

Husband and I are taking the month of may off if we aren't successful. Just need a mental break as it has been 19 months straight of BFN. We will most likely start back in June but we are telling all friends that we are on a break. We are exhausted from taking about it with people who can't grasp what we are going through. I am sick of them telling me to relax and it will happen.

After doing some reading I think our next step will be injectables with IUI. We have a follow up with our dr on Monday so we will know the next steps after this appointment. And we will just be au natural for may :) I'll keep on the board to support anyone who doesn't get a bfp in April but I'm hoping we all do and we can be bump buddies!!


----------



## AshleyTTC

> SO Girls, I am pregnant! I have been getting BFPs since Wednesday night but i thought it could be the trigger so i was trying not to get my hopes up. But, its not the trigger.:happydance: I'm still in shock. I feel so lucky to get a BFP the first assisted cycle after our ectopic.:cloud9:
> 
> Really hope to see a lot more coming. There are a ton of testers this week. I can re-post the list if people want.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

CONGRATS - I am so happy for you!! You should post a pic of the test! How many DPO are you?

:dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

1hopefull said:


> SO Girls, I am pregnant! I have been getting BFPs since Wednesday night but i thought it could be the trigger so i was trying not to get my hopes up. But, its not the trigger.:happydance: I'm still in shock. I feel so lucky to get a BFP the first assisted cycle after our ectopic.:cloud9:
> 
> Really hope to see a lot more coming. There are a ton of testers this week. I can re-post the list if people want.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

ARE YOU SERIOUS!!!!!! I just got goosebumps!!!! That is awesome :) :) :) So happy for you :) Yeah!!!!!


----------



## 1hopefull

Thanks girls!

Ashley- There are tons of pics on my journal since I was in denial that it was positive. Here is a link to the digi I did yesterday (that really helped me believe it wasn't the stupid trigger). 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=196410&d=1303595632


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hopeful = you only had one follicle right? So those ladies that only had one..... Hang in there :) It works!

congrats again!


----------



## 1hopefull

31andTrying said:


> Hopeful = you only had one follicle right? So those ladies that only had one..... Hang in there :) It works!
> 
> congrats again!

YES! One follie BOTH times I got my BFP. The first two cycles we got BFNs I had two. Go figure. And this time we only had 8 mil motile sperm (which is enough (obviously) but not a lot). 

Don't be discouraged from one follie ladies! Plus, the risks of multiples are so much lower (I know a lot of people want multiples but at this point I just want a healthy baby and the best chance for that is a singleton)

Good luck ladies! Can't wait to see more BFPs :dust:


----------



## sunshine314

Congrats Hopefull!! That is so exciting!! I only had one follie this time too so hopefully I will be as lucky as you and get a BFP next weekend :)

Any more testers out there today?


----------



## Springy

I only had one follicle but we had close to 500 million sperm with 99% motility so fingers and toes are firmly crossed for a bfp next weekend!!


----------



## 1hopefull

Springy said:


> I only had one follicle but we had close to 500 million sperm with 99% motility so fingers and toes are firmly crossed for a bfp next weekend!!

:shock: DH must have been very proud!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Praying for all your BFPs. FX


----------



## Bepaisley

Congrats hopefull, great news!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

CONGRATS.... : ) so nice to see good news around here!!, hoping many more to come!

happy easter to everyone!!!!


----------



## gingerbaby

OMG great news Hopeful.....good luck to the rest or us out there. FX and prayers for everyone.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

AshleyTTC said:


> Tmwnvegas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!! I would like to join the club. This will be my first round of IUI. I'm on CD4 and using follistim injections. I got off the pill a year ago hoping to concieve quickly. To my surprise, AF never came. After 3 different doctors and lots of testing, it's been confirmed that I have premature ovarian failure (POF). Although, it's not too late for me yet, I have a very low egg count which makes the RE question the quality of my eggs as well. I'm 27 and my doctor thinks I'll be in menopause by age 35! At least DH has good swimmers. We would like to be more aggressive with our fertiliy treatments and do IVF because time is NOT on out side. Right now, IVF is not an option for us due to our finances, so we are going for IUI. I really hope this works! I'm glad to have found a place where others can truly relate to my situation. Anyways, just thought I'd share a little about myself. This is my first IUI, do I'm sure I'll have lots of questions along the way. Good luck everyone. Fx for everyone! :)
> 
> I am 27 as well, and just got my day 3 blood work taken (really day 4, but told to get it today as my cycle was a bit off due to progesterone, and the bleeding was super light day 2 and 3). I am a bit anxious, as I am in a similar situation but a bit different in that I do not know the details of my problems yet, other than being anovulatory.
> 
> I was put on the pill at age 16, and on the suppression method, specifically, very stupid, but was the new thing. I was kept on that for a few years... Mind you, my ridiculous OB also put me on the female PMDD version or prozac, for PMS, it was fem something, but exact same drug! Who in the world puts a 16 year old on an SSRI for PMS? But as it was marketed for it, didn't think anything of it at the time.
> 
> Anyway, I want to say 4-5 years off and on. Then at age 23 or 24 (sometime around there) I went off of the suppression method, and lo and behold I did not start menstruating. A year or so later I slowly began menstruating... but extremely irregularly. I lost 20 pounds, started menstruating monthly (well, actually every 30 - 60 days), but not ovulating. Now I'm 27, soon to be 28.... and as others on this forum know, recently learned I have a severe luteal phase defect, with super super low progesterone. My point of saying all this, is I got CD3/4 blood work done today [FSH, estradiol, LH, progesterone, TSH, T3, T4, DHEA, total and free testosterone, prolactin] and am a bit anxious about what it is going to show. How did they diagnose your POF?Click to expand...

So, when I first started to see my RE he thought I had hypothalamic ammenohrea. He thought I wasn't getting a period because of the was something wrong with my pituitary. My OB gave me the progesterone challenge to jumpstart my cycle. I tried it twice and no period. The only way I have periods is with birth control. And because I've been on it for so long, he said my periods may have ceased even a couple of years ago but I would have never known it because the pill was causing me to bleed each month. I have a high FSH, I think it was 9...which isn't horrible, but my RE says anything over 8 is high. And at my age, it really should be lower. When I did an ultrasound, he confirmed it was POF because me antral follicle count was very low. I think I had 3 on one side and 4 on the other. I think he said for my age, I should be in the twenties. Sorry for the long story. So here I am, hoping and praying that this IUI works. My husband is already stressed and this is only round 1. Hopefully the few eggs I have left aren't rotten!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

HOPEFUL- Congrats! Thanks for sharing your news with us! It gives us all lots of hope!


----------



## timbithorton

Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???


----------



## dizzikel

timbithorton said:


> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???

I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Game over. Big Red has appeared. On to round 3. :(


----------



## Springy

My trigger was the 13th with IUI on 14th and 15th and I won't test till at least the 29th - two full weeks. Even then I may hold off through the weekend and if no big red by then I will do the beta on the Monday. It's easier to just see big red then to hear " you're beta is negative" or see only one line on a hpt.



dizzikel said:


> timbithorton said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???
> 
> I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Sorry to hear that!!!! Chin up and try and stay positive, which I know is really hard to do. Focus on your running and your first 1/2 which is in itself a huge accomplishment!!



31andTrying said:


> Game over. Big Red has appeared. On to round 3. :(


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry 31 :(


----------



## Cheers

Springy said:


> My trigger was the 13th with IUI on 14th and 15th and I won't test till at least the 29th - two full weeks. Even then I may hold off through the weekend and if no big red by then I will do the beta on the Monday. It's easier to just see big red then to hear " you're beta is negative" or see only one line on a hpt.
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timbithorton said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???
> 
> I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Springy you and I are on completely the same schedule! I triggered on April 13 and had the IUI on April 14. I don't want to test. I can't stand the idea of seeing another bfn - its so depressing. I'll wait until my blood test on May 2 (hoping that af doesn't show before that - please don't show!). I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Cheers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> My trigger was the 13th with IUI on 14th and 15th and I won't test till at least the 29th - two full weeks. Even then I may hold off through the weekend and if no big red by then I will do the beta on the Monday. It's easier to just see big red then to hear " you're beta is negative" or see only one line on a hpt.
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timbithorton said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???
> 
> I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Springy you and I are on completely the same schedule! I triggered on April 13 and had the IUI on April 14. I don't want to test. I can't stand the idea of seeing another bfn - its so depressing. I'll wait until my blood test on May 2 (hoping that af doesn't show before that - please don't show!). I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies!Click to expand...



I'm the same IUI on the 14th!!! :witch: due on thursday


----------



## Springy

Only reason that I might poas is I am running a 10k on Sunday and will ease off and walk most of it if I am pregnant. But beyond that I will be waiting for my beta next monday!

Cheers - whereabouts in Canada are you?



Cheers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> My trigger was the 13th with IUI on 14th and 15th and I won't test till at least the 29th - two full weeks. Even then I may hold off through the weekend and if no big red by then I will do the beta on the Monday. It's easier to just see big red then to hear " you're beta is negative" or see only one line on a hpt.
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timbithorton said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???
> 
> I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Springy you and I are on completely the same schedule! I triggered on April 13 and had the IUI on April 14. I don't want to test. I can't stand the idea of seeing another bfn - its so depressing. I'll wait until my blood test on May 2 (hoping that af doesn't show before that - please don't show!). I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies!Click to expand...


----------



## Donna210369

Congratulations Hopeful. Whoop whoop. 

31 sorry the witch got you hunni. Hope you're ok. I'm really chilling about it this month but not sure how i'm going to feel when af gets me. 

I am 6dpiui now and the trigger is out my system now, tested yesterday and today and two bfn's now so that's good. Have been getting really bad cramps again, started yesterday, but am not going to read anything into it, as I had this last month too and turned out to be BFN so AM NOT SYMPTOM SPOTTING. sorry for shouting, I just need to keep reminding myself.

Any news from anyone else xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

so sorry 31!! :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Touch the Sky said:


> so sorry 31!! :hugs:

Thanks. It isn't as difficult this month but maybe will feel differently in a day or two. Will call the Dr later today to find out if it is better to take this month off or keep at it. We are supposed to be going out of town when we would need our next IUI.


----------



## Touch the Sky

aren't you running a half? not sure how that would work with an IUI at the same time..

good luck on the half though! i do marathons and i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

I think if u dont have any cysts u should keep at it cuz u know ur mind will be on it the whole month anyways!! But if u have a vacation planned it's a great excuse for a forced break. I was in the same position this month, was kinda hoping my vacation would make me take a break but I'll actually be having the IUI a few days before I have to leave so decided to just suck it up and keep moving. Good luck hun!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

We are supposed to head out of town for my first half marathon the weekend of the 7th. If we continue we would have to head back early for the IUI which would mean no run and probably a shortened vacation. Not sure which route we will go. May just take a break and do the run/vacation and pick things back up at the end of the month.


----------



## Bepaisley

It'll prob be nice to get away and clear ur head a bit then. Def don't think u should shorten/ruin ur vacation!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I'm onto next iui as well... Spotting started today... Like 31andtrying Said not as difficult this month....


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Swepakepa3 said:


> I'm onto next iui as well... Spotting started today... Like 31andtrying Said not as difficult this month....

:( :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Awe sorry, I think im more mentally prepared for the negative also...we'llsee


----------



## Touch the Sky

sorry swep! :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Looks like it has been an eventful weekend! Congrats hopeful! Wow so excited for you!

31 and swepa so sorry for AF coming to town, I am sure the next round will be the one!

Hope everyone had a great weekend, 3 more days to test for me, FX :)


----------



## Springy

Sorry swep! I know it's never easy even though we try to prepare for the bfn it's never a pleasant thing!

Hugs to you and onto the next month!!



Swepakepa3 said:


> I'm onto next iui as well... Spotting started today... Like 31andtrying Said not as difficult this month....


----------



## 1hopefull

31 and swep- huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cheers

Springy said:


> Only reason that I might poas is I am running a 10k on Sunday and will ease off and walk most of it if I am pregnant. But beyond that I will be waiting for my beta next monday!
> 
> Cheers - whereabouts in Canada are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> My trigger was the 13th with IUI on 14th and 15th and I won't test till at least the 29th - two full weeks. Even then I may hold off through the weekend and if no big red by then I will do the beta on the Monday. It's easier to just see big red then to hear " you're beta is negative" or see only one line on a hpt.
> 
> 
> 
> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timbithorton said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else out there iui on the 16th??? I am driving myself crazy trying to deceide when to test. I did my trigger on the morning of the 15 th, when should I test???
> 
> I had IUI on the 15th, trigger on the 14th. I won't be testing until Friday at the earliest. But it is driving me mad!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Springy you and I are on completely the same schedule! I triggered on April 13 and had the IUI on April 14. I don't want to test. I can't stand the idea of seeing another bfn - its so depressing. I'll wait until my blood test on May 2 (hoping that af doesn't show before that - please don't show!). I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Springy I'm from around the Ottawa area. I'm still on endometrin right now. Its messy stuff - ewww. I hate having to wait so long for my beta but by then I should have a better idea as to whether it has worked because that will be about 18dpiui and if the witch hasn't shown I will be a little more hopeful. I've been having cramps for a couple of days so that kinda bums me out because I usually get them early. I guess only time will tell...

Sorry to the ladies that got af. Its not fair. I really hope the next cycle will being you your bfps!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

31 and swep-

So sorry girls! :(


----------



## Jaymamm1

31 and swep - so sorry :hugs:

Just an update on myself... I had an ultrasound today. 2 follies look promising. The largest is 21.5. The office drew blood to see if I would surge on my own or if I needed to take the injection, Ovidrel. Looks like I am going to surge on my own:thumbup: so I am scheduled for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. I am so ready to do this!! IUI #1 got me pregnant, but it was a chemical pregnancy so I lost it. I'm hoping this one sticks. Not looking forward to the 2ww. 

Hope everyone is doing well :dust:


----------



## 1hopefull

Jaymamm1 said:


> 31 and swep - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Just an update on myself... I had an ultrasound today. 2 follies look promising. The largest is 21.5. The office drew blood to see if I would surge on my own or if I needed to take the injection, Ovidrel. Looks like I am going to surge on my own:thumbup: so I am scheduled for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. I am so ready to do this!! IUI #1 got me pregnant, but it was a chemical pregnancy so I lost it. I'm hoping this one sticks. Not looking forward to the 2ww.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :dust:

good luck tomorrow!!!

:dust:


----------



## 1hopefull

Springy said:


> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Love all your pics, I'll have to upload one tonight also. No one really knows about our issues though so hope they don't run across me somehow lol
> Started my meds this morning, I feel better about this cycle just cuz I'm not as hopeful, i know not to look at anything as symptoms cuz last month i was driving myself crazy. Plus one week of my 2ww will be on vacation, wish I could do that every month! I am nervous though because when I was on clomid last year one month i ovulated great and the next i didn't ovulate! So another worry - last month 2 follicles, I hope I get atleast the same this month! I'll have my scan next Friday...
> FXd for those testing soon!
> 
> If they run across you on here it means they are in the same position as you are so it would give you a friend in person who knows exactly what you're going through :)Click to expand...

Springy- i have to say this post really stuck with me. i think that is a fantastic outlook and decided to post (finally) a pic of us. just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Ahhhh... so frustrated!!! So this is my first round of IUI and it's already stressful. We decided to start with IUI because it was our cheapest option. Insurance will pay for 6 rounds which is great, but on not the meds. Unfortanately, I don't respond to progesterone, so orals meds won't work for me. So, I'm doing the injectables and it's $1000. Well, I get a call from the doctor today. He says I'm not responding to my meds and tripled the dose. But, now I'm worried that the amounts of meds I have, won't be enough to finish this round of IUI. Meaning another $1000!!!

We don't want to dump too much money into IUI in case it doesn't work for us. We were thinking about trying 2-3 rounds. We are scared to do IVF because we don't have the money for it and are scared that if we finance it and don't end up pregnant, then we will be paying on it forever when, we could have used the money towards adoption. I'm just so lost right now on what to do. Anyone else contemplating on what to do if IUI doesn't work? Sorry to be such a downer, I really want to hope and believe that this will work, but I guess I'm worried about the disappointment if it doesn't work.


----------



## 1hopefull

have you tried suppositories, like crinone gel? sorry you have to deal with this on top of everything else :hugs:


----------



## timbithorton

Tmwnvegas said:


> Ahhhh... so frustrated!!! So this is my first round of IUI and it's already stressful. We decided to start with IUI because it was our cheapest option. Insurance will pay for 6 rounds which is great, but on not the meds. Unfortanately, I don't respond to progesterone, so orals meds won't work for me. So, I'm doing the injectables and it's $1000. Well, I get a call from the doctor today. He says I'm not responding to my meds and tripled the dose. But, now I'm worried that the amounts of meds I have, won't be enough to finish this round of IUI. Meaning another $1000!!!
> 
> We don't want to dump too much money into IUI in case it doesn't work for us. We were thinking about trying 2-3 rounds. We are scared to do IVF because we don't have the money for it and are scared that if we finance it and don't end up pregnant, then we will be paying on it forever when, we could have used the money towards adoption. I'm just so lost right now on what to do. Anyone else contemplating on what to do if IUI doesn't work? Sorry to be such a downer, I really want to hope and believe that this will work, but I guess I'm worried about the disappointment if it doesn't work.

hey Vegas!! We are totally in the same position. We made the hard decisions before we started this process. We will try 3 iuis and then we are done. We cannot justify spending the money on ivf when we can use that money for adoption. We have two adopted kids already and it's amazing. We had friends and family help us fundraise all the money that we will need for the iui procedures.
Every couple has to figure out what their own limits are! It's not same for everyone and obviously not everyone has the same resources at their disposal.

I wish you the best of luck as you continue on your journey..... These.are not easy decisions to make when we have so many hopes and dreams and emotions wrapped up in becoming pregnant and being a mother and starting our families.


----------



## Cheers

Jaymamm1 said:


> 31 and swep - so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Just an update on myself... I had an ultrasound today. 2 follies look promising. The largest is 21.5. The office drew blood to see if I would surge on my own or if I needed to take the injection, Ovidrel. Looks like I am going to surge on my own:thumbup: so I am scheduled for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. I am so ready to do this!! IUI #1 got me pregnant, but it was a chemical pregnancy so I lost it. I'm hoping this one sticks. Not looking forward to the 2ww.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :dust:

Jaymamm - good luck today!


----------



## gingerbaby

31 & Swep- Im so sorry AF got you this month. 

Jaymamm- GOOD LUCK and baby dust today!

Everyone else- FX for us and is anyone else dieing in this 2ww...Im officially 8dpiui and am trying to be hopeful but not get my hopes to high!


----------



## Bepaisley

Vegas, u are so right. My next step would be IVF and I have some coverage through insurance, was thinking of financing if we have to. I didn't even think how bad it would be if it didn't work and then paying that bill monthly! Ugh, wish it was all easier. I def want to try IVF before adoption though. I know I want to adopt, and I might sound selfish but I also want to experience pregnancy and have a baby of my own, and will try everything possible before giving up!


----------



## Bepaisley

Hopefull springys post def made sense to me also, am gonna post a pic soon but haven't logged on from my computer, am always on from my phone, love being able to put faces to the ppl I share my deepest thoughts and emotions with lol
How's the pregnancy going so far? I know it's prob still stressful in the beginning but so happy for u!


----------



## 1hopefull

i feel the same about IVF and adoption too......

everything is fantastic so far. Enjoying every second. :cloud9: Thanks for asking.

Sending tons of baby dust to all of you

:dust::dust:


----------



## Springy

Bepaisley said:


> Hopefull springys post def made sense to me also, am gonna post a pic soon but haven't logged on from my computer, am always on from my phone, love being able to put faces to the ppl I share my deepest thoughts and emotions with lol
> How's the pregnancy going so far? I know it's prob still stressful in the beginning but so happy for u!

I agree putting a face to who I am sharing with is nice ... especially since I confide more in you ladies than I do in my closest friends!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Bepaisley said:
> 
> 
> Hopefull springys post def made sense to me also, am gonna post a pic soon but haven't logged on from my computer, am always on from my phone, love being able to put faces to the ppl I share my deepest thoughts and emotions with lol
> How's the pregnancy going so far? I know it's prob still stressful in the beginning but so happy for u!
> 
> I agree putting a face to who I am sharing with is nice ... especially since I confide more in you ladies than I do in my closest friends!!!!Click to expand...

isn't that the truth? i feel like you guys understand me/this situation more than any of closest friends or even my OH! :hugs:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! IUI went well. There were 4 million little guys so let's hope one of them works. I thought 4 million seemed to be low, but the doc told me that anything over 3 million produces the same results. I don't know if that is true or not, but it makes me feel better :flower: 

Now on to the 2ww.... this is going to feel like forever! I wish I would know if I'm prego by Mother's Day, but the follow-up visit for bloodwork is on the 10th

Sending lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Jaymamm1 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! IUI went well. There were 4 million little guys so let's hope one of them works. I thought 4 million seemed to be low, but the doc told me that anything over 3 million produces the same results. I don't know if that is true or not, but it makes me feel better :flower:
> 
> Now on to the 2ww.... this is going to feel like forever! I wish I would know if I'm prego by Mother's Day, but the follow-up visit for bloodwork is on the 10th
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Jaymamm1,
My 2nd IUI back in 2008, my husband had 5 million washed sperm. We got pregnant and now have a beautiful 2 year old daughter. There is so much stress on how many sperm but it really truly boils down to how great those spermies swim! I used to hate the saying "it only takes one" but that statement is SO TRUE! Don't worry one bit about the count ... 4 million is perfect! 

On a side note ... isn't it amazing that it takes millions of sperm to find 1 egg. It's kindof like real life ... men stink with directions! It's no wonder they need millions!!!! :haha:


----------



## Springy

I joke with my husband all the time about how they clearly have gotten lost and can't find my egg!!

It does only take one good follicle and one good sperm so fx'd and good luck with your tww!

Pcos - have you had any updates about what will happen next with your cyst?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I went to the doctor on Monday and had an ultrasound. My ovarian cyst has grown since last week so it looks like this will be a long long long journey. I have this gut feeling I will have to have surgery next month. I have done so much research on what I need to do to shrink this booger up and I'm doing everything I have read about ... with no such luck. 
My doctor took blood yesterday to see if my CBC are out of whack. This will tell them if my ovary is starting to twist.
Next Monday I am having a more extensive ultrasound to check the blood flow and heat inside the ovary. If the ovary twists, I will have to have the whole thing removed. I'm guessing my TTC journey won't continue for at least 2 more months. That is if I don't lose my ovary. 
Oh well, it's in God's hands now. All I can do is pray ... and root for you girls to get your BFP's. Takes my mind off of my issues. :)


----------



## sunshine314

Hi ladies...I think yall motivated me to change up my picture to a picture of me as well :) It will have to wait until I get home though. 

I am having a down day today...I got my progesterone back today from my FS at 7 dpo and it is only 5.77. UGH. The doctor said that still means I ovulated and to stay positive but that is so low. He said that if I get a BFP and it is still that low he will put me on progesterone meds. I just don't see myself getting a BFP with progesterone that low. 

PCOSmom - Good luck with your ultrasound next monday. So sorry to hear of everything you are going through...just keep praying.


----------



## Harvest2009

Jaymamm glad to hear your iui went well FX for you!
Pcos hope your ultrasound goes well :) before you know it u will be ttc again!
Sunshine can u take progesterone suppositories during the tww?


----------



## gingerbaby

Harvest- I dont know about the suppositories but I am on Crinone 8% gel and its vaginally inserted and I have to take it from the day after IUI until either AF shows her ugly face or if BFP then til 12 weeks. My RE does it as a precautionary as my levels are fine when it comes to progesterone.
Jaymamm- Glad it went okay FX and prayers for you! 

I love that everyone will soon have a face to go with the names! Cheers!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Thanks everyone for you thoughts on IVF and adoption! And I agree with you all, this site is great. It's the only place I can go where people actually understand my frustrations, fears, and experiences I have gone through. And yes, even your closest friends don't truly understand sometimes! You gals are all great! I wish the very best for all of you. Apparently, this week is "National Infertility Week." 1 out of 4 people experience some sort of fertility issues. Crazy, right?


----------



## Tmwnvegas

timbithorton said:


> Tmwnvegas said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh... so frustrated!!! So this is my first round of IUI and it's already stressful. We decided to start with IUI because it was our cheapest option. Insurance will pay for 6 rounds which is great, but on not the meds. Unfortanately, I don't respond to progesterone, so orals meds won't work for me. So, I'm doing the injectables and it's $1000. Well, I get a call from the doctor today. He says I'm not responding to my meds and tripled the dose. But, now I'm worried that the amounts of meds I have, won't be enough to finish this round of IUI. Meaning another $1000!!!
> 
> We don't want to dump too much money into IUI in case it doesn't work for us. We were thinking about trying 2-3 rounds. We are scared to do IVF because we don't have the money for it and are scared that if we finance it and don't end up pregnant, then we will be paying on it forever when, we could have used the money towards adoption. I'm just so lost right now on what to do. Anyone else contemplating on what to do if IUI doesn't work? Sorry to be such a downer, I really want to hope and believe that this will work, but I guess I'm worried about the disappointment if it doesn't work.
> 
> hey Vegas!! We are totally in the same position. We made the hard decisions before we started this process. We will try 3 iuis and then we are done. We cannot justify spending the money on ivf when we can use that money for adoption. We have two adopted kids already and it's amazing. We had friends and family help us fundraise all the money that we will need for the iui procedures.
> Every couple has to figure out what their own limits are! It's not same for everyone and obviously not everyone has the same resources at their disposal.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck as you continue on your journey..... These.are not easy decisions to make when we have so many hopes and dreams and emotions wrapped up in becoming pregnant and being a mother and starting our families.Click to expand...

Hey Timbit...
Thanks for the words of encouragement. So how was the process of adoption. Did you use an agency? Did you adopt infants or small children? And curious about the costs any suggestions too. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## timbithorton

Vegas - 
The process of adoption is very different for every person. It totally depends on where you live and where you want to adopt from. We actually adopted locally though the ministry of children and families. There is NO cost associated with the adoption when getting kids from ministry care. We actually started the process through foster parenting and then adopting from there. In truth, we are still tying up all the loose ends and red tape.... they are not "officially" adopted yet.

We got my son when he was 3 months old and my daughter right from birth... she was only 5lbs and 36 hrs old!!!

I would defiantly recommend adoption to those struggling with fertility issues, however I totally get wanting the whole pregnancy thing!! There is something to be said for the bonding and maternal instinct that you get from having biological children. My son was really sick so our bond formed quite quickly, but with my daughter it took a long time!

It sounds like finances might be an issue, adoption is really expensive.... so I would recommend finding out first about local adoptions. It is a HUGE need. There are literally hundreds of kids waiting to be adopted in BC alone! But so many people prefer the idea of foreign adoptions. Not that there is anything wrong with that either.... Its usually faster and easier to adopt children from your area.

Anyways... I know that you have lots of things to decide..... I wish you the best of luck with your current treatments! The whole thing is kinda stressful eh?!


ps - does anyone else out there have to travel really far away to get there treatments??? That is the biggest stressor for me... I have to travel to Vancouver, 9 hours away, and stay there for the duration of the treatment cycle... gah! With 2 kids in tow that gets draining!!


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> Vegas -
> The process of adoption is very different for every person. It totally depends on where you live and where you want to adopt from. We actually adopted locally though the ministry of children and families. There is NO cost associated with the adoption when getting kids from ministry care. We actually started the process through foster parenting and then adopting from there. In truth, we are still tying up all the loose ends and red tape.... they are not "officially" adopted yet.
> 
> We got my son when he was 3 months old and my daughter right from birth... she was only 5lbs and 36 hrs old!!!
> 
> I would defiantly recommend adoption to those struggling with fertility issues, however I totally get wanting the whole pregnancy thing!! There is something to be said for the bonding and maternal instinct that you get from having biological children. My son was really sick so our bond formed quite quickly, but with my daughter it took a long time!
> 
> It sounds like finances might be an issue, adoption is really expensive.... so I would recommend finding out first about local adoptions. It is a HUGE need. There are literally hundreds of kids waiting to be adopted in BC alone! But so many people prefer the idea of foreign adoptions. Not that there is anything wrong with that either.... Its usually faster and easier to adopt children from your area.
> 
> Anyways... I know that you have lots of things to decide..... I wish you the best of luck with your current treatments! The whole thing is kinda stressful eh?!
> 
> 
> ps - does anyone else out there have to travel really far away to get there treatments??? That is the biggest stressor for me... I have to travel to Vancouver, 9 hours away, and stay there for the duration of the treatment cycle... gah! With 2 kids in tow that gets draining!!

Can you not find a fertility clinic closer to home? Perhaps it is because I am in Toronto but they are everywhere. I am actually with a clinic that is only a 2 min drive from my office which helps when I have to leave for an appointment in the middle of the morning - I just say I'm taking an early lunch and have to run out and I'm back in under an hour so peopled don't think to much of it. I would be totally stressed if I had to travel to Montreal or further to see a clinic. Just google it and see if there is something closer to home - I would believe that there has to be something in BC closer to you than Vancouver.


----------



## Harvest2009

Timbithorton-great insight on adoption! I live in BC too and think that we would travel down that road if IUI and IVF don't work out for us. Nice to know that in BC they make it accessible to everyone with no costs. 
Too bad that you have to travel so far for treatments I know in BC it is not easy to find a fertility clinic! Take care :)


----------



## timbithorton

Springy - Hahaha.... yes, you must be from Toronto!! No, there are NO other fertility clinics closer to me. My options are Vancouver, Calgary AB, or Edmonton AB..... ALL of which are 8-10 hours away! I chose Vancouver because at least I have family there that I can stay with.
The traveling part I have found more stressful than any other part of this process.... well, other than the 2WW maybe :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, 

Pcosmum sorry about your ovary, I really hope your next scan shows its getting better. What a worry for you. 

What dpiui are you all on? I'm on 8dpiui and have no symptoms at all. I'm sure i'm going to get a BFN but am fine about it. 

Anyone testing in the next few days? 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had two iui's 4/17 & 4/18, so i guess i'm 10dpiui. i'm taking progesterone so i can't tell if my 'symptoms' are due to that. i've had sensitive nips, especially when i take my bra off, and i've also been having bad back pain since yesterday. i do get back pain sometimes, but this is a little different. it hurts all the time, and today it's in my hips too. i'm sure it's nothing, because otherwise i don't feel any different..

i test may 2nd (monday)


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> Springy - Hahaha.... yes, you must be from Toronto!! No, there are NO other fertility clinics closer to me. My options are Vancouver, Calgary AB, or Edmonton AB..... ALL of which are 8-10 hours away! I chose Vancouver because at least I have family there that I can stay with.
> The traveling part I have found more stressful than any other part of this process.... well, other than the 2WW maybe :)

Haha! Yep big bad Toronto ;) I live in Toronto and in one medical building that is 2 min from home there are 3 separate clinics, I guess I was very lucky! My OBGYN was going to refer me to one of those because the one he works at is in Mississauga, however, as I mentioned it is 2 min from my office so the Mississauga one worked out perfectly.

All in all the stress of travelling is not good at all!


----------



## gingerbaby

*Touch the Sky- I test on Tuesday the 3rd. I to am on progesterone(crinone 8%) and am in the same boat as you...sore sore nips this twingy back pain not major. Today I had a big increase in CM which I dont usually get usually Im dry. Im not getting my hopes to high though however I am hopeful that this might be my month! FX and prayers for you! *


----------



## Harvest2009

Well ladies 13 dpiui today and a BFN :( oh well pour me a big glass of wine and onto the next month! Don't think i'll ever see that bfp! Fx for those of u still waiting :)


----------



## gingerbaby

*Harvest- My words of wisdom stolen from a book for the husbands...Marc Sedaka : What to Expect when Shes NOT Expecting.*

Let me stress it again: You and your wife will become parents. It might not be now, and it might not be in the way your intended, but one way or another, if your resolve is strong enough, it will happen.

When you get there...in that moment...everything you did before will all seem worth it.


----------



## Springy

Harvest2009 said:


> Well ladies 13 dpiui today and a BFN :( oh well pour me a big glass of wine and onto the next month! Don't think i'll ever see that bfp! Fx for those of u still waiting :)

Awww Harvest I'm sorry to hear that! Just try and stay positive and know that it will happen. There is a plan for you and you will get that BFP .... But in the meantime, have a good cry, drink some good wine and know you're allowed to be upset, frustrated and angry. The feelings will pass in a few days and you will move on to the next month. Sending you a big virtual hug :hugs:


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks ladies you are bringing a tear to my eye with your words of encouragement and hope! It is amazing how much you can get support and feel connected to people you met online a few short weeks ago. Sending you all loads of baby dust, FX for all of you, you all will make amazing mothers!


----------



## timbithorton

Harvest - So sorry to hear that!! I hope that you have a good shoulder or two to cry on. Wish you the best for next month!
I have not quite gotten up the courage yet to pee on the stick... I am 12dpiui ...how much longer should I wait?


----------



## Harvest2009

timbithorton said:


> Harvest - So sorry to hear that!! I hope that you have a good shoulder or two to cry on. Wish you the best for next month!
> I have not quite gotten up the courage yet to pee on the stick... I am 12dpiui ...how much longer should I wait?

The longer you wait the longer you will be hopeful, the sooner you test the sooner u can have that forbidden glass of wine :haha:


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Harvest- I hope you enjoy that glass of wine! Sorry to hear the depressing news! 

Ladies- I had an ultrasound today, so see if I was progressing since they tripled my follistim. I have ONE follicle that is growing. It was 13 mm. I have enough meds till friday and my doctor is hopeful that will be enough, to get me where I need to be. So, IUI on either Sunday or Monday. Well, I certainly don't have to worry about the cycle being cancelled due to overstimulation... LOL. You know what.... I'll take that ONE follicle. After all, one is better than none. I am a little concerned about why the meds aren't stimulatiing me more than they are. No point in stressing I guess. We'll just have to wait and see. They say it only takes one!


----------



## Donna210369

You're right is does only take one follicle to produce that one little egg. It's all you need. FIngers crossed for you. 

Harvest so sorry you got a BFP. Hope you enjoyed your glass of vino and am also sending you a very long distance virtual hug:hugs:

BABY DUST TO YOU ALL XX


----------



## Bepaisley

Harvest, so sorry :(
I feel the exact same way about testing, I test as soon as possible cuz then i feel like in the end I keep getting more and more hopeful, this month I am planning on just holding out the full 2 weeks but we will see how that goes.
Hope everyone else is well, I go in for my scan tomorrow to see how many follicles, nervous there won't be any even though last month there were two, just because on clomid one month I ovulated great the second not at all (this was at the OB unmonitored)
Thought you guys would find this funny, ran across it this morning and it had me laughing: https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/2010/12/696-do-you-come-to-this-reproductive-endocrinologist-often


----------



## 1hopefull

Harvest- :hugs: so sorry about your bfn. hope you enjoyed the wine.:wine:

Vegas- yippee for getting to do this cycle and yippee for a gorgeous follie.:happydance: i used to get down about only having one but trust me one is enough.


----------



## sunshine314

Harvest...so sorry about the BFN :-( Definitely enjoy that glass of wine. I think I will be joining you in trying again next month. I have NO symptoms and with a 5.7 progesterone at 7dpo, things aren't looking too bright. 

Vegas - Good luck with the IUI. All it takes is one. Maybe it will be your lucky month :) 

Ginger...I like that quote. THanks for posting. 

And I forgot to change my profile pic. Hopefully I will remember tonight.


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> Harvest - So sorry to hear that!! I hope that you have a good shoulder or two to cry on. Wish you the best for next month!
> I have not quite gotten up the courage yet to pee on the stick... I am 12dpiui ...how much longer should I wait?

I'm now 14 dpo .... last month I got all excited when AF didn't show up on day 14 or the morning of day 15 .... this month I am waiting till she show's up! If she hasn't then I'll test on Sunday morning as I'm running a 10K and if I'm prego then I'm going to ease off and walk a portion of it but if I get a BFN I'm running and pushing myself - perhaps that will help release the anger I will feel :)


----------



## Bepaisley

Springy - fx'd for u!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Fx'd Springy!!


----------



## gingerbaby

*FX'd Springy...Im 9dpiui. Starting to get those normal witchy feelings though. Not giving up hope until she rears her ugly face though! Have a great day everyone!!! *


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Fx'd Springy!!

How are you feeling?????


----------



## Touch the Sky

i feel good! which is actually kind of weird because usually when i'm pmsing, it's best to steer clear of me :rofl: but otherwise i'm not having symptoms of anything.. no PG symptoms, no AF symptoms :shrug:

how are you feelin springy?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Harvest2009 said:


> Thanks ladies you are bringing a tear to my eye with your words of encouragement and hope! It is amazing how much you can get support and feel connected to people you met online a few short weeks ago. Sending you all loads of baby dust, FX for all of you, you all will make amazing mothers!

So sorry. I know how disappointing it is. Hang in there. I promise that in a couple of days the sadness will go away and you will start the next round and hope will resume. :) That is one nice thing about taking the medicine is that it seems that as soon as you start the next round of medicine you are over the previous failed cycle and hopeful about the new one.
:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Good to see that we are still all hanging in there...just! No news from me, I thought I might test tomorrow but I am going to hang on until the weekend.

Nearly there.............

xx


----------



## Harvest2009

Thanks so much to everyone, you are making me feel like I have so much support. To be honest I am not feeling too bad, maybe it will hit me when the Dr calls later with my blood test results. Anyways, onto the next cycle for me!
Vegas-Fx for your one follie, one is all it takes!
Bepaisley-hope your follies look good at your scan!
Sunshine-don't give you yet, you never know what can happen
FX for Springy, Ginger and Dizzy! We need some BFPs this month ladies :) Sorry if I forgot anyone, we are quite the big group!


----------



## Touch the Sky

any symptoms dizzi? how are you feeling?


----------



## sunshine314

Good luck Springy, dizzikel and TouchtheSky (and anyone else I missed) with your testing this weekend...FXed for you girls!! 

Touch the sky...it is funny I feel the exact same as you, NO symptoms of pregnancy or AF. Really my body just feels completely normal, no twinges, cramps, moodiness or anything else to speak of. Feeling doubtful but still trying to stay semi-optimistic.


----------



## Donna210369

ooh i've got really bad af pains. i've had them on and off for a few days and they're coming with a vengence today. Due af on tuesday. Not holding out much hope for this month. Oh well, the sun is shining and we've got a right royal wedding tomorrow (although its due to rain tomorrow)

Good luck for all you testing soon xx


----------



## Springy

sunshine314 said:


> Good luck Springy, dizzikel and TouchtheSky (and anyone else I missed) with your testing this weekend...FXed for you girls!!
> 
> Touch the sky...it is funny I feel the exact same as you, NO symptoms of pregnancy or AF. Really my body just feels completely normal, no twinges, cramps, moodiness or anything else to speak of. Feeling doubtful but still trying to stay semi-optimistic.

I also don't feel anything .... However, I also don't normally get any real AF symptoms so not sure what to think!!


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> any symptoms dizzi? how are you feeling?

Hey there,

I still have VERY SORE boobs but other than that nothing overly significant! I feel good today but was really emotional yesterday :shrug:

Let's hope we can pull off a few BFPs this weekend! It would be an amazing way of remembering the Royal Wedding :happydance:

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## timbithorton

I couldn't take it any longer.... I am 14 past my trigger..... Just took a test..... IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!! Could it be true? There would not any hcg left for a false positive right?


----------



## Bepaisley

Omg congrats!!!! No way would trigger stay in ur system that long!! So happy for u!!


----------



## Jaymamm1

Congrats Timbit!!! That's awesome! So happy for you! You have have a happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Hurleyca said:


> Well it was not the shot we are officially pregnant. YAY!

Congratulations Hurley! That is great news! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

So, my RE tripled my does of injectibles because my estrogen levels were in the 50's and he said they should be well over 100. My scan showed one 13mm follicle and he said we just needed to continue will the meds until it matures. Well, today I got my lab results back. After increasing my meds, my estrogen levels dropped to 30!!! He believes that not only do I have a low egg count, but that they quality of them is very poor as well. We are increasing my meds again tonight and I have bloodwork and another scan tomorrow. I have a fear that my follicle is not going to grow anymore because my estrogen levels are continuing to drop. Although I had hope, I didn't really expect IUI to work on the first try, but never did I think that I might not even make it to the insemination. I'm pretty devastated right now. 

I asked the RE what I could do for future rounds as far as med to get better stimulation. I could try intermuscular meds rather than subcutatneous meds. But, now I really have some real questions for the doc. That fact that I can't even get stimulated enough to produce follicles scares the crap out of me. I'm not convinced that different meds are going to make a difference. Is IUI realistic for me? And it scares me to death to even think about IVF. I'm worried that if I do IVF, I might not be able to even get eggs for retrieval. Should I be thinking about IVF with donor eggs or adoption. I feel like I need a realistic percentage of my chances. I don't want to give up, but if my chances are that low, I don't want to keep putting myself through this stuff. I'm 27 and have ovarian failure... how does this happen?


----------



## 1hopefull

timbithorton- omg CONGRATS!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
i thought the same thing at 9dpiui and it took until 12dpiui to believe it was a bfp (my trigger is always out of my system by 7dpiui). my journal goes into way to much detail about that:haha: it is not the trigger at 14dpo! Post a pic of your test!


----------



## gingerbaby

Congrats Timbit and Hurley!!! Sooo happy we are getting some :bfp: this week!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And to everyone else sending tons of baby dust your way!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bepaisley

Vegas-so sorry for what you are going through! I cant really give advice since i don't k lw much about ovarian failure, but I'm wondering this - since u are upping ur dosage mid cycle maybe it was too late? If this cycle doesn't work i think the dr will have a much better idea of how you respond to meds and a better protocol next time around. I have heard a lot that the first IUI is more of a trial to see how you respond. I know u are going through so much but don't jump ahead to donor eggs and give up on yourself so fast! You are still mid cycle of ur first cycle and u never know what type of plans the dr has for u, wish I could help more!


----------



## Springy

timbithorton said:


> I couldn't take it any longer.... I am 14 past my trigger..... Just took a test..... IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!! Could it be true? There would not any hcg left for a false positive right?

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So nice to see a BFP amongst us!!!! Hugs to you and a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Harvest2009

Timbi- huge congrats! I knew therebwould some bfps ou there amongst us!

Sorry for your bad news Vegas, I am sure there is the right treatment out there for you :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

timbithorton said:


> I couldn't take it any longer.... I am 14 past my trigger..... Just took a test..... IT'S POSITIVE!!!!!! Could it be true? There would not any hcg left for a false positive right?

Huge congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Timbit- that's awesome news!!!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Bepaisley

So just got my scan and theres only one this time...I know it only takes one but last time there were 2 and it didn't work, so why would it work with one. Plus my IUI isn't scheduled till monday 245 and he told me to take my shot tomorrow at 930 pm, so it's about going to be 41-42 hours later, won't I have ovulated by then?! I feel like this cycle is a total bust. :(


----------



## gingerbaby

Bepaisley don't go prejudging this cycle...it only takes one hunny. Sending you tons of prayers and positive energy. Keep your head up and remember the Dr's know best maybe there is a reason hes waitinglonger by some hours to do the iui. I know its hard to trust them I have issues thinking they just want my money.......okay I'm done lecturing you now...lol feel better, stay positive and try not to stress.


----------



## Harvest2009

Bepaisley don't worry I think that you ov 36 hours post trigger and then the egg is good for 24 hours after that, so there is plenty of time in there to catch the egg :) And it does only take 1 egg!

Dr just confirmed my BFN, onto round 2. Same as last time, 25mg of clomid days 3-7 but my first scan isn't till day 14. Now I am hoping AF would hurry up and make an appearance!


----------



## Springy

Bepaisley said:


> So just got my scan and theres only one this time...I know it only takes one but last time there were 2 and it didn't work, so why would it work with one. Plus my IUI isn't scheduled till monday 245 and he told me to take my shot tomorrow at 930 pm, so it's about going to be 41-42 hours later, won't I have ovulated by then?! I feel like this cycle is a total bust. :(

SEVERAL women on here have BFPs with only one .... actually hopeful1 is one of those women! So stay positive!


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks guys, they actually called and moved it up to 1 pm so that's good. 
Its hard not to prejudge ur cycle but I'm gonna just keep moving forward that's all I can do. Ginger I have also let the whole thing of them just wanting my money cross my mind but I'm sure thats not the case and keep telling myself they also have a reputation to uphold....I guess I'm just down cuz I did the exact same thing and only got one egg instead of two, each cycle is diff I guess and if it doesn't work he said we will try something new next cycle
Harvest sorry about ur BFN :( I can't wait for this thread to be full of BFPs!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Bepaisley- hang in there!!! I was expecting to get my cycle cancelled today. The meds were not stimulating me at all. Long behold, me and the doctor were surprised. My scan this morning showed 4 follicles growing, 2 of which are a pretty good size. I totally thought this cycle was a bust. I didn't even think I would make it to the insemination and now this cycle is looking very hopeful! So, you never know! I'm sending lots of hope and prayers your way!


----------



## Bepaisley

So happy for you Vegas!!! I know u were so stressed about it the other day, hope it works for u!!


----------



## Donna210369

Timbi so so many congratulations to you. Absolutely thrilled. Vegas glad your follies are looking better hun, loads of luck for this cycle xx


----------



## 1hopefull

Bepaisley- i totally get how you feel. i had 2 follies the first two clomid/iui cycles and BFN. then cycles 3 and 4, 1 follie both with BFP. go figure right? honestly, if i had to guess, i think it could have been due to the size of the follie(s) at trigger (if anything, you can never tell). its probably different for everyone. but for me, i got my BFPs when follies were 22+ at trigger. don't remember what they were for the bfn's but i think they were around/less than 20. i had this feeling that the timing was off after the first IUI hurt like hell (closed cervix) so i just added a day to when I came in for scans.

vegas- woohooo! i was so disappointed for you when the meds didn't look like they were working. so happy that they are! :D

hope everyone else is doing OK. :hugs:


----------



## Bepaisley

Hopefull-nice to hear u got ur BFP with only one follie, how are u feeling?

Last month I triggered cd16 and then had IUIs cd17 and 18
This month I'll be triggering cd13 and having 1 IUI on cd15 so hope it doesn't hurt, last time I didn't feel a thing! Weird how cycles r so diff when u do the exact same thing, guess I'll just wait it out and see, hope I get lucky! Nice to see u still around for support!


----------



## Bepaisley

Oh and my dr never tells me follicle size or even sperm count post wash, that I just see when I sign the paper. He's very good, has great success and rating and is super nice but I wish he'd share more sometimes! Although all that would do is make me google and research more which he already knows I do too much of lol!


----------



## Springy

I'm out. AF showed her ugly head this evening! I'm very regular as it was to the hour from the same time last month.

Probably won't be on much as we are taking a break and then going for the laparoscopy before any other treatment cycles.

Fx'd for those still waiting to test!

Im off to have a date with a Guinness!!!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry springy! :(
Enjoy ur date! I had a lap in January, wasn't bad, sorry again!


----------



## gingerbaby

Aww Springy Im sorry AF got you...enjoy that Guiness though you def earned it!!! Good luck to everyone still waiting and Vegas I am so glad your follies are looking better than you thought originally.


----------



## sunshine314

So sorry Springy...that sucks that the witch got you. :-( Never had a lap but I heard from a friend it wasn't too bad. 

Vegas - That is great that you are not out this cycle!! Hopefully those follies keep growing! 

BePaisley - I have had the same concern about only one follicle. My nurse told me that a ton of women women get pregnant a lot with just one follie. FXd that this is the month for you!! 

We should start a new thread for May IUIs


----------



## Cheers

Springy said:


> I'm out. AF showed her ugly head this evening! I'm very regular as it was to the hour from the same time last month.
> 
> Probably won't be on much as we are taking a break and then going for the laparoscopy before any other treatment cycles.
> 
> Fx'd for those still waiting to test!
> 
> Im off to have a date with a Guinness!!!!

I am so sorry Springy :( The witch found me yesterday so I know exactly how you feel. The clinic had me go in to confirm and hearing the words - 'sorry its negative', made it really hard for me to stay composed while I was at work. I had a pint of beer last night!

We are taking next month off - we'll try naturally but I'm not obsessing over timing, taking my temps etc... I need to feel more positive again before going through another iui cycle.

Good luck to those ladies who are still waiting. 

Congrats timbits!


----------



## Springy

Cheers said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. AF showed her ugly head this evening! I'm very regular as it was to the hour from the same time last month.
> 
> Probably won't be on much as we are taking a break and then going for the laparoscopy before any other treatment cycles.
> 
> Fx'd for those still waiting to test!
> 
> Im off to have a date with a Guinness!!!!
> 
> I am so sorry Springy :( The witch found me yesterday so I know exactly how you feel. The clinic had me go in to confirm and hearing the words - 'sorry its negative', made it really hard for me to stay composed while I was at work. I had a pint of beer last night!
> 
> We are taking next month off - we'll try naturally but I'm not obsessing over timing, taking my temps etc... I need to feel more positive again before going through another iui cycle.
> 
> Good luck to those ladies who are still waiting.
> 
> Congrats timbits!Click to expand...

Cheers, sorry to hear about your BFN. It definitely sucks but I enjoyed my beer tonight and I also think I'll enjoy some wine on the weekend :) You and I are in the exact same positions. I need to get back to feeling more positive and as a couple we need to get back to a place where BDing is for enjoyment and because we want to rather than because "it's those days" or because "my OPK is positive, let's go!" It has become all clinical, timed and not "fun" so we need at least one or two months off before starting in again. Our OBGYN told us this week that from the time we say "go" to the surgery date is about 8 weeks. So we are looking at a lap procedure in July. Hopefully that will reveal some answers, and then we can start on the injectable drugs in August. 

I have NO positive vibes left in me anymore .... so that's a clear sign that we need a break.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Awww Springy!!! I'm so sorry! I can def. understand you needing the break. This fertility stuff is a freaking roller coaster of emotions. Enjoy your guiness and just know that you are in all of our thoughts! :(


----------



## Donna210369

Springy and Cheers, so sorry the witch got you both. Sooooooooooo disappointing. I got a BFN at 11dpiui today and know that i'm out this month. I'm glad i'm not doing iui next cycle, just want to be normal for a bit, like you two and stop obsessing about ttc. I know time is running out for me and am trying to come to terms with it. Enjoy your month or two off girls; thinking of you xx


----------



## Harvest2009

So sorry springy, Donna, and cheers:( Fx for next month for those of you trying again!
Enjoy that guiness springy, I am still enjoying a few bevies before we start again for may because AF still hasn't shown up due to the progesterone.

Good news on the follies Vegas! Hope your iui goes well!


----------



## Donna210369

the witch turned up 2 days early :cry:
fingers crossed for anyone else waiting to test xx


----------



## Cheers

So sorry Donna. Its never easy knowing that a cycle didn't work. What makes it even worst is that you have to deal with the witch for the next few days, its just a bad reminder. Keep your chin up and know that next cycle is a fresh start. 

Good luck Vegas!

Afm: May is a break month for us. We'll try naturally and then do another iui in June. 

I hope people are enjoying a nice weekend.


----------



## Springy

Thanks for all the kind words and support ladies!!!

I will keep an eye on the boards and fingers crossed that you ladies get your bfp in May!!!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Bepaisley- looks like our turn is up! Good luck tomorrow!!! Hoping in 2 weeks, we both get some good news!


----------



## Bepaisley

Good luck tomorrow Vegas! Hoping the best for everyone, 2ww is gonna be such a drag!!


----------



## gingerbaby

Vegas and Bepaisley-Good luck and happy 2ww. Hope you have something to take your mind off of things. I am waiting patiently on either a BFP or AF in the next day or 2. I feel fine so we will see! To everyone else! Hiiiii and Good luck with next round or have a blast during your time out this month. I am still debating on if I should sit out a month and give my body a rest??!?!


----------



## Bepaisley

Thanks Ginger, I hope you just get ur BFP and don't even have to worry about what to do next month!
Every time I start getting some bad side effects I start thinking I can't do this anymore and need a break but as soon as that passes I know I have to push myself to keep going just because I want to know that I did all that I could do every month....even so if u need it, take it, everyone has their threshold of how much they can take and you'll know when you reach it, don't feel bad if u need a break! I so hope to hear some good news from u soon!


----------



## sunshine314

The witch got me yesterday so I am officially out. Maybe may will be my month  good luck to Vegas and bepaisley!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry the witch showed up sunshine she got me today too, back onto the meds in a couple days. Hopefully may will be our month! GL tomorrow bepaisley! FX for you too ginger,hoping for your bfp! Any symptoms?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies, 

I am just after some advice please. I had IUI for the first time last cycle and started spotting Friday. I normally get brown spotting before AF arrives properly, I was expecting to start my period properly yesterday....... but it hasn't!! 

Now I am a bit confused, this happened this time last year when I had clomid for the first time. I had what I thought was a period but I was actually pg. I was hoping to start clomid today but it looks like i am going to have to hold out. I have just got a BFN on a pg test but I suppose it could still be a bit early. 

As it is a bank holiday, the fertility clinic is also closed so I think I will just have to hold out until the morning.

Any ideas??!!


----------



## Bepaisley

Dizzi, could be implantation bleeding?! Esp if u got it last time u were pregnant as well. Hope you are!!


----------



## gingerbaby

*Thanks everyone.

Harvest- not really which is why Im kinda thrown so far.....I ovulated about 2 days later than normal on CD17 instead of CD14/15. I was wondering if I should still have a 28 day cycle and everyone told me yes. As I have had a 28 day cycle since being on the Clomid for the past 3 months. I dont know but still not getting my hopes to high. Praying for my BFP! How are you feeling??*


----------



## Michelle78

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am just after some advice please. I had IUI for the first time last cycle and started spotting Friday. I normally get brown spotting before AF arrives properly, I was expecting to start my period properly yesterday....... but it hasn't!!
> 
> Now I am a bit confused, this happened this time last year when I had clomid for the first time. I had what I thought was a period but I was actually pg. I was hoping to start clomid today but it looks like i am going to have to hold out. I have just got a BFN on a pg test but I suppose it could still be a bit early.
> 
> As it is a bank holiday, the fertility clinic is also closed so I think I will just have to hold out until the morning.
> 
> Any ideas??!!

Dizzi,

I had the same experience as you when I got pregnant. I started some light spotting and just assumed I was getting AF. I went for my beta the next day anyway since it was already scheduled and AF hadn't arrived in full force, and I was shocked when they told me I was pregnant.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for the responses Bepaisley & Michelle! I hope you both are right :)

I will continue to monitor and call the clinic tomorrow... it's all very odd though :$


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies,

today was my official testing today, also due for AF today, and i got a BFN. onto cycle 3..


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> today was my official testing today, also due for AF today, and i got a BFN. onto cycle 3..

So sorry to hear this hun :hugs: FX for your next cycle xx


----------



## Donna210369

touch the sky, Harvest and sunshine sooooo sorry the witch got you all too. Thinking of you all. I'm doing a natural cycle this month and will go iui #2 in June. Hope not to see any of you there if you know what I mean. Good luck to the other ladies who are testing, I'll be watching to see if you get yours. One of us has to get lucky this cycle so fingers crossed for you girls xx


----------



## Bepaisley

So sorry for the BFNs! I know it's so devastating and makes no sense as to why this doesn't work!!
Ginger when r u testing? getting excited for u, so hope this is it!!
Well my IUI is done, not too confident this time around cuz I got a positive on my digital ovulation predictor Saturday around 3 before the ovidrel so am afraid I ovulated early, but time will tell. Last month my hopes were really high and I was so disappointed with the BFN, this month I feel more prepared for it. Def trying to stay positive but we'll see.
Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Bepaisley

Vegas how'd it go??


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Bepaisley- 
I guess it went well. 8.2 million sperm count. I took an ovulation test early this morning and it was negative, but the doc said the follicle was ruptured and that I had a 2nd follie that looked like it ovulate as well. I guess time will tell. I'm just glad I made it to the insemination. Last week, things were not looking too well. Just hoping of the quality of my eggs are decent enough to fertilize. I'm hopeful, for now!

Were you and DH having intercourse? You never know, even if you ovulated early, maybe it could happened? I have a feeling it's going to be a long two weeks! I'll be thinking of you. :)



Touch the Sky- 
Sorry for the BFN! I hope it happens soon for you! Wish I could say something to make you feel better. :(


----------



## gingerbaby

Bepaisley- I am supposed to test tomorrow but I have a meeting about 2 hours away from home and dont want to be trapped with a bunch of people if its a BFN...so Ive decided to wait until Wednesday morning. I ovulated later by 2 days so that would be 16dpiui. I would like to say today my no symptoms has changed...but only one! I have been nauseous all day...I keep telling myself its all in my head but it will not let up. I went to Motherhood Maternity store and bought those Organic Queasy drops.....then had to deal with the barrage of questions...address, email, name, due date...I was like umm I just want to buy the drops...my bff blurts out Jan 6th! LOL...so that was my day. Hope all is well with everyone! Touch the Sky I am so sorry about your BFN!! HUGS and prayers for you and everyone else that AF got this month!

Oh and quick side note....WATER FOR ELEPHANTS = Fantastic Movie!


----------



## tryforbaby2

oh touch :cry:


----------



## gingerbaby

Try-TWINS! That is so exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## Harvest2009

gingerbaby said:


> *Thanks everyone.
> 
> Harvest- not really which is why Im kinda thrown so far.....I ovulated about 2 days later than normal on CD17 instead of CD14/15. I was wondering if I should still have a 28 day cycle and everyone told me yes. As I have had a 28 day cycle since being on the Clomid for the past 3 months. I dont know but still not getting my hopes to high. Praying for my BFP! How are you feeling??*

I am good, starting clomid again tomorrow and then my first scan on the 13th, it's gonna be a long month. FX for you!


----------



## Harvest2009

Glad your IUIs went well bepaisley and Vegas! So sorry to hear about your bfn touch the sky, it's never easy to take. FX for next month!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Ginger- I can't wait for you to test! I'm hoping your nausea is pregnancy related. I have a feeling this 2 week wait is gunna be killer. I've never had to many emotions going all the same time. I'm nervous, excited, and scared to test in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bepaisley

Hello! Yes my husband and I did BD also, so I guess we will just see what happens. If it doesnt I'm looking forward to trying something new, just hope this 2ww brings someone here good news and maybe Ginger will be the first...fx'd! Ginger are u on progesterone which might delay your period or no? If not I'm getting REALLY excited for ur test!!!
Vegas, glad it went well, hope it's ur first and last IUI! Harvest, glad your already on boar for ur next cycle, hope this is it for u! Ugh, is it only day 1 of a long 14 days?!


----------



## gingerbaby

Vegas-Thanks! Hope this is your last 2ww. :0) 
Bepaisley- I am on progesterone but it has never delayed it before...literally on day 29 I bleed every time. Im just praying and keepy my FX this is it for us! DH thinks Im imagining the nausea but its killer..I don't even want to eat really! Granted I am going to bc that is what is healthy but it wont be that much. Well gotta get to this meeting. FX for you hun!


----------



## Bepaisley

Good to hear Ginger!! Let us know how testing goes (after dh of course)!


----------



## dizzikel

AF in full flow arrived this morning. It is so frustrating but at least I can get on with my next cycle now. I start clomid tomorrow and have my first scan booked for 14th May. Is anyone else due to have IUI around the 15th?


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey dizzi! i'm still waiting for AF, but my next IUI should be around the 17th


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> hey dizzi! i'm still waiting for AF, but my next IUI should be around the 17th

Still waiting??! Have you tested hun?

Fingers crossed! XX


----------



## Jaymamm1

Try - Congrats on your TWINs!! That's awesome! 

I am from Lancaster. Did you see a specialist in the area? I have been seeing Dr. Filer from The Fertility Center. I just love it there. Wish I could continue seeing them after I get pregnant:flower:

I am currently in my 2ww. Had an IUI last Tuesday.


----------



## Touch the Sky

AF was due yesterday, but I just stopped taking the endometrin on Sunday, so AF will probably come today or tomorrow. Boo


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> AF was due yesterday, but I just stopped taking the endometrin on Sunday, so AF will probably come today or tomorrow. Boo

Fingers crossed you get a BFP hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

Thanks dizzi! But I've been cramping all morning and I just started spotting, so she's definitely on her way :(


----------



## Springy

Touch the Sky said:


> Thanks dizzi! But I've been cramping all morning and I just started spotting, so she's definitely on her way :(

Sorry to hear that AF is getting you too .... we didn't have much luck in our thread this month - BOO!!!!

Are you going to get back into running this month? I did a 10K on the weekend - it was horrible but it has motivated me to get back out there and get into shape again!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Great job on your 10k! What was your time/pace? 

I've gained about 7 lbs since this whole TTC w/IUI process started.. ugh! I am definitely going to start running again and continue on with it through my 2ww. Well, that's what I say now.. check back with me after my IUI :rofl:


----------



## dizzikel

Touch the Sky said:


> Thanks dizzi! But I've been cramping all morning and I just started spotting, so she's definitely on her way :(

Sorry to hear that hun!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Hi Girls!!! :wave:

Just had my ultrasound on Monday ... My cyst has shrunk down to the size of a lime!!! :happydance: The funny thing was the doctor was definitely not as impressed as I was!!! But, I think that is because she forgot how big it was to start with!! So far, it has shrunk from 6.50cm to 4.50cm ... she said I am still on "High ovarian cyst alert"...she informed me that 4.50cm is still a large cyst and could still reak havoc. But here's the deal ... the first week I was just on my meds and the damn thing grew 6.33cm to 6.50cm. So I went online and researched all this stuff ... it said to take B12, magnesium, Omega 3's, Chamomile tea and a heating pad every day for an hour. I did ALL that for one straight week plus my meds and BOOM it actually shrunk! HOLLA! :happydance: !! So to make a very LOOOoonnggg story a smidge shorter :haha: I have another appt in 3 weeks for a check up! I am hoping by that date (5/25) it'll be gone or should I say [-o&lt; .... if all goes well than maybe I can join you on the June IUI thread???? Oh God I hope!!! 

Good luck to all the ladies doing their IUI's this month!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Hi Girls!!! :wave:
> 
> Just had my ultrasound on Monday ... My cyst has shrunk down to the size of a lime!!! :happydance: The funny thing was the doctor was definitely not as impressed as I was!!! But, I think that is because she forgot how big it was to start with!! So far, it has shrunk from 6.50cm to 4.50cm ... she said I am still on "High ovarian cyst alert"...she informed me that 4.50cm is still a large cyst and could still reak havoc. But here's the deal ... the first week I was just on my meds and the damn thing grew 6.33cm to 6.50cm. So I went online and researched all this stuff ... it said to take B12, magnesium, Omega 3's, Chamomile tea and a heating pad every day for an hour. I did ALL that for one straight week plus my meds and BOOM it actually shrunk! HOLLA! :happydance: !! So to make a very LOOOoonnggg story a smidge shorter :haha: I have another appt in 3 weeks for a check up! I am hoping by that date (5/25) it'll be gone or should I say [-o&lt; .... if all goes well than maybe I can join you on the June IUI thread???? Oh God I hope!!!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies doing their IUI's this month!!! :thumbup:

That's great news!!!! :)


----------



## 1hopefull

PCOSMom- so pleased for you! hoping it continues to go down!


sorry to all the recent BFNs. :hugs: So sad to see.


----------



## gingerbaby

Well ladies its officially 15dpiui and according to my Clearblue its a negative! Still no AF in sight.... Im so over always seeing BFN! Now to ponder what Im going to do...injectables? or time off? I dont know! Need to call insurance....hope to see some BFP in May/June/July from all of us!


----------



## Bepaisley

Oh nooo, I thought I was about to read that you are officially pregnant!! So sorry :(
I don't want to give you advice on whether or not to take a break but I know for me my plan is to try one month of injectables before moving on to IVF. I figure it will help me get ready for IVF and if I want to take a break it'd be before the IVF just cuz IUI isn't bad (physically). But def take a break if u need it, I just felt like I needed to keep doing something after each BFN to get my mind off the negative. I hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Blondie87

BFN


----------



## gingerbaby

Thank you Bepaisley...I will be fine. I took it alot better so far this month. I cried minimally...gonna go get a drink after work tonight. I earned it! FX for you and I dont think Im sitting out I feel the same way you do about keeping it moving. :0)


----------



## Bepaisley

Ugh this is not a good month for our group!
Blondie I know with my first IUI I was devastated from my BFN, I so had my hopes up, everything seemed to have gone perfect and I had a total meltdown. Im so sorry, but just so u know going in again for the second time I have been much more relaxed and have put my expectations down, hope ur doing ok today!


----------



## gingerbaby

Im sorry Blondie..guess we are onto next month together! FX this is our month! ((Hugs))


----------



## Bepaisley

Great ginger, hope u do, I really wanna see a BFP for u soon! Enjoy ur drinks and relaxing tonight!


----------



## gingerbaby

Okay ladies...Im spotting! AF is here! On to round 3!! I think we are going to do injectables this round.[/COLOR][/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry about AF but glad you decided to keep at it!!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Awww... Ginger! BFN sucks!!! Sorry to hear the bad news. I'm doing injectables this cycle. (Have too... oral forms will not stimulate me because I don't react to progesterone). So, if you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Tmwnvegas

Blondie... Sorry to hear the bad news! :(


----------



## Springy

gingerbaby said:


> Okay ladies...Im spotting! AF is here! On to round 3!! I think we are going to do injectables this round.[/COLOR][/B][/COLOR]

Ginger - sorry to hear about the BFN .... Like you I took the second round BFN much easier than the first. Hang in there and go have a few drinks to relax yourself - you deserve it! Hugs!


----------



## Springy

Blondie87 said:


> BFN

Sorry to hear of the BFN Blondie. Hang in there and stay positive - its all you can do at this point and be optimistic for the future!


----------



## Harvest2009

Sorry for the BFNs ginger and blonie :( onto the next rounds, try to keep :)


----------



## gingerbaby

I posted this in the May room too....

SO I need to vent...sorry ladies! I know this is supposed to be a positive atmosphere. So I had an appt with the RE this morning to talk about my progress...so in short I learned that bc my egg count(AMH) is so low and I have ovarian failure I need to move onto IVF. This was my worst nightmare or so I thought...then he told me that even with the IVF my chances are lower than most women bc of the failure. So in short I could pay 25k+ and still not come home with a baby. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! DH is silent...doesnt want to talk about it right now. Obviously the cost is the hardest part of all of this. I don't know what to do besides pray a whole lot and hope for a Miracle! Thank you for listening! Oh and this month is our last IUI month...we are trying a combo of Letrozole 2.5 and 300IU a day of Follistim. FX and prayers it happens for each and every one of you! I would not wish IF on my worst enemy! Thank you for always being there for me during this time!!!!


----------



## Tmwnvegas

gingerbaby said:


> I posted this in the May room too....
> 
> SO I need to vent...sorry ladies! I know this is supposed to be a positive atmosphere. So I had an appt with the RE this morning to talk about my progress...so in short I learned that bc my egg count(AMH) is so low and I have ovarian failure I need to move onto IVF. This was my worst nightmare or so I thought...then he told me that even with the IVF my chances are lower than most women bc of the failure. So in short I could pay 25k+ and still not come home with a baby. AHHHHHHHHHHHH! DH is silent...doesnt want to talk about it right now. Obviously the cost is the hardest part of all of this. I don't know what to do besides pray a whole lot and hope for a Miracle! Thank you for listening! Oh and this month is our last IUI month...we are trying a combo of Letrozole 2.5 and 300IU a day of Follistim. FX and prayers it happens for each and every one of you! I would not wish IF on my worst enemy! Thank you for always being there for me during this time!!!!

Ginger....
I totally get where you are coming from. I am in the exact same boat. I have POF and time is def. not on our side. Along with the low egg count, the chances of poor egg quality is high. My doc thinks we need to do IVF as well. Money is a huge issue for us, so that's why we decided to start with the IUI. I am praying for a miracle as well. I don't respond to oral fertility meds so I do the injections. My insurance pays for the IUI, but not the meds. This round costed me almost $1500 because I needed a very high dose of meds. I know I should take things one day at a time, but it's hard not to think about what we need to do next if this doesn't work. We've went back and forth about adoption vs. IVF, only because there is a guaranteed end result with adoption. Of course we want our own child, but we are afraid to that we will be completely broke with IVF and if it doesn't work, we won't have any money for adoption. I stress just thinking about it. And I feel like if we save for 2 or 3 years for IVF vs. financing it, we might be too late. I wish I could give you advice, but I don't have answers even for myself right now. All I can suggest is that you pray about it and let God guide you guys! I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy either. Infertility is truly heartbreaking and devastating. Just know that you are not alone. And I just try to keep in mind that someday, when the time is right, I will be a mother. Whether, it my own or through adoption, I will be blessed and love that child with my whole heart! And Ginger, I believe you and DH will be parents too! And when you are, being a parent will mean so much more to you than most, because you had to work that much harder for it. Hang in there girl. Maybe the 3rd time will be your charm! :)


----------



## Jaymamm1

Well ladies.... Tuesday will be the end of my 2ww.... I have been feeling all sorts of things going on. I decided to take a test. I finally got my :bfp:
I'm trying not to be too excited because I set myself up for a disappointment like I did last time when I had a chemical. :happydance:

Here's to hoping that everyone else gets their BFP's!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies.... Tuesday will be the end of my 2ww.... I have been feeling all sorts of things going on. I decided to take a test. I finally got my :bfp:
> I'm trying not to be too excited because I set myself up for a disappointment like I did last time when I had a chemical. :happydance:
> 
> Here's to hoping that everyone else gets their BFP's!!

Congratulations!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Springy

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies.... Tuesday will be the end of my 2ww.... I have been feeling all sorts of things going on. I decided to take a test. I finally got my :bfp:
> I'm trying not to be too excited because I set myself up for a disappointment like I did last time when I had a chemical. :happydance:
> 
> Here's to hoping that everyone else gets their BFP's!!

Congrat's!!!! Its nice to see another BFP gives some hope to those of us who are still TTC.


----------



## Harvest2009

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies.... Tuesday will be the end of my 2ww.... I have been feeling all sorts of things going on. I decided to take a test. I finally got my :bfp:
> I'm trying not to be too excited because I set myself up for a disappointment like I did last time when I had a chemical. :happydance:
> 
> Here's to hoping that everyone else gets their BFP's!!

Huge congrats to you :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1hopefull

CONGRATS!!!!!! Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## gingerbaby

Congrats Jaymamm!!! Happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## LFttc12006

Congrats


----------

